# What are you binge-watching?



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm binge-watching The Closer.  Really enjoying this.  I never watched it at all when it was on.  Kyra Sedgewick and the ensemble cast are great!  On episode 13 of season 1.

Betsy


----------



## MyraScott

I just finished watching 8 seasons of Dexter over the past two weeks.









Incredible writing up to the end. The middle sagged a little (as middles do) but I really enjoyed the psychological aspect of the series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ooh, just checked it out on Prime.  Wasn't familiar with it---sounds awesome.  Will add it to my watchlist....

I also just finished The Vikings, seasons 1 and 2.  I'm kind of mixed about it, but liked it enough to keep watching if there are more seasons.


----------



## CegAbq

So many people have raved about Dexter - guess I'm just going to have to try it out after all (and will probably stick with it just like I did finally with Breaking Bad, which is not on Prime, I don't think. I watched it on my son's Netflix account)


----------



## prairiesky

I have been watching Covert Affairs..which I didn't know existed until I got my fire stick.  I love the kick-ass female lead.  She has become my new girl crush.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ive been watching Grimm, though "binge" for me is pretty slow. Not through the first season yet.


----------



## MyraScott

Vikings lost me... I just never really liked the characters. 

Other recent binges were House of Cards and Weeds, although the later seasons of Weeds were a waste of time.

Both Dexter and Weeds throw in borderline porn from time to time (We're cable!  We do it because we can!), Weeds more than Dexter, but neither are appropriate if you have kids running in and out of the room.  The violence on Dexter is pretty graphic as well but I tend to FF through the shock pandering to get back to the story.


----------



## telracs

i'm going through iron chef america.....


----------



## CegAbq

MyraScott said:


> Vikings lost me... I just never really liked the characters.


I LOVE Vikings - 3rd season started 2 weeks ago on The History Channel


----------



## msdanielle28

I'm trying to catch up on master chef jr. I lost track of it and the season flew by. Those little kiddos are so darn adorable.  Might I add they can really cook but I'm always a little nervous about them cutting themselves.


----------



## Scout

Property Brothers. I am obsessed with HGTV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

prairiesky said:


> I have been watching Covert Affairs..which I didn't know existed until I got my fire stick. I love the kick-ass female lead. She has become my new girl crush.


I binged on Covert Affairs in the fall/early winter. So improbable but I still loved it. Loved the actors and the filming.

Betsy


----------



## marianneg

I'm going back and forth between Friends on Netflix and The Americans on Amazon. DH and I also need to get busy on the current season of Downton Abbey.


----------



## Cuechick

I binge watched Empire last week, so no I am caught up... so so good!


----------



## CegAbq

marianneg said:


> I'm going back and forth between Friends on Netflix and The Americans on Amazon. DH and I also need to get busy on the current season of Downton Abbey.


I love The Americans.
This thread is giving me lots of good ideas. Thanks for starting it Betsy!


----------



## CegAbq

Nicknacks said:


> If anyone has recommendations for any other darker shows, please share?


True Detective, Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Love Sons of Anarchy!

House of Cards' new season was released today, I think?

The David Tennant series Broadchurch was quite good!

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/25/broadchurch-will-return-third-season-stars-david-tennant-olivia-colman


----------



## mlewis78

I just watched 3 episodes of The Americans (current season) on my dvr to catch up.  Overall I like the show but sometimes the gratuitous violence is too awful, particularly when they showed them breaking bones of a body to fit it into a suitcase.  Had enough of that with Sopranos and didn't mind then, but I do mind on this show.

I expect to be watching a lot of House of Cards this weekend, since it was just released yesterday on netflix streaming.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just finished binge watching Scandal....loved it and suffering withdrawals. 

I've meant to watch Dexter for years, but never have yet. 

I've heard House of Cards is really good, so maybe that's my next one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ed used to like _The Closer_ . . . . . I like the follow on (Kyra Sedgewick is gone) called _Major Crimes_ much better.

_Broadchurch _was EXCELLENT . . . the second series starts on BBC America this week.

I watched _Grimm _for 2 or 3 seasons and then it just got to be too much . . . . . lost interest in the characters, too much 'long story arc' and not enough actually solving something each episode.

Same for _Covert Affairs_. I liked it at first but then she got a little bit TSTL, I thought, and, again, didn't like the long story arc format. I don't want to feel like I've missed important things if I miss an episode. I know: there's no longer an excuse to EVER miss an episode. . . . . but still.

But, on topic: I don't binge watch. I don't binge read. Burns me out even faster on a series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> But, on topic: I don't binge watch. I don't binge read. Burns me out even faster on a series.


Well, the topic is WHAT are you binge-watching...not DO you binge-watch. So, really, your whole post is off-topic.


----------



## MyraScott




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, the topic is WHAT are you binge-watching...not DO you binge-watch. So, really, your whole post is off-topic.


No: my answer to the question is "nothing."

I guess I wasn't clear enough for _some_ people!    



MyraScott said:


>


This could probably safely be posted somewhere in every thread on this board!


----------



## MyraScott

No doubt!

If you guys are interested in my emotie set, let me know where to send them! Whoops- 







again!


----------



## spotsmom

The Americans. Then it's on to season 3 of House of Cards. 

About a month ago we finished watching that Glenn Close as a lawyer series. And Last Tango in Halifax.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Damages!  That was a wild ride.  Definitely dark.  Off to check out "Last Tango in Halifax."

Betsy


----------



## NapCat (retired)

During a recent long, out-of-town job, I had hotel high speed internet; through PRIME, I watched the entire *"FRINGE"* series and caught up on *"JUSTIFIED"*. Both great !!

Now home, I have the* "LOST"* series in the Blu-Ray player


----------



## CegAbq

*Justified* is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Absolutely LOVED Justified.  Just got my brother hooked on it.

Betsy


----------



## ML-Larson

I recently spent a few days watching all three seasons of Deadwood. I rather enjoyed it, but I can't figure out the timeline on it. It seems like it either all happened in the summer, or they completely skipped over the winters.  And it's set in, you know. Deadwood, so you'd definitely know when it was winter.


----------



## derek alvah

Just finished six seasons of Parks And Recreation. Recently watched all of the Fast And The Furious movies as well as the Transporter movies. Tried to rewatch Lost, but couldn't get past the first season for some reason. Just not into it right now I guess. Up next I'm thinking one of the following...

Dexter, some Xena, the Marvel Universe movies, or a "newer" James Bond mini marathon starting with Timothy Dalton.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ML-Larson said:


> I recently spent a few days watching all three seasons of Deadwood. I rather enjoyed it, but I can't figure out the timeline on it. It seems like it either all happened in the summer, or they completely skipped over the winters. And it's set in, you know. Deadwood, so you'd definitely know when it was winter.


I started watchung Justified because I had binge-watched Deadwood. I was looking for more with the same lead. You'll see several of the same actors in it....

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I started watchung Justified because I had binge-watched Deadwood. I was looking for more with the same lead. You'll see several of the same actors in it....
> 
> Betsy


When Deadwood became available on Prime, because I loved T.O. in Justified so much, I decided to watch Deadwood. I don't think I completed the first episode because his character seems so very different. Might have to give it another go, though (I had to start / re-start both Sons of Anarchy & Breaking Bad a couple of times before I got into them).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Anger Management -- Does that count Binge-watching!


----------



## spotsmom

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Damages! That was a wild ride. Definitely dark. Off to check out "Last Tango in Halifax."
> 
> Betsy


Last Tango is delightful. No guns, guts, or gore.

Yes "Damages" was the Glenn Close series. She was fantastic in that.


----------



## Tripp

I just recently binge watched every season of Game of Thrones.  I am now so ready for the newest season coming out in April.  I am also toying with re-watching Outlander prior to the second half release in April.


----------



## Alan Petersen

I started binging on The Americans. I was up until 1:30 AM. I've watched the first five of season one, so I have a lot to go. Good show.


----------



## CegAbq

Alan Petersen said:


> I started binging on The Americans. I was up until 1:30 AM. I've watched the first five of season one, so I have a lot to go. Good show.


----------



## mlewis78

I enjoyed Last Tango in Halifax a lot when it aired on PBS.  A new season aired in the UK recently (or a few months ago?), so we will have that some time this year.

I watched 3 episodes of House of Cards last night and one today while using the exercise bike.  I cannot resist this series, but  are so evil.  I'm watching the last episode of S5 of Downton Abbey, my favorite.  So elevating after watching House of Cards, but more episodes of H of C await.

I cannot binge-watch as much as I did a few years ago while doing occasional temp work.  That was how I watched Doc Martin two years ago.  I never knew whether or not there would be work the next day (2nd shift . . . I told the agencies I could only do day shift if I knew the night before and they never knew of work until the moment that I was needed).


----------



## NogDog

I started watching "The Fall" yesterday, and watched the first 3 episodes, so I guess I liked it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I binge-watched _Fortitude_ the last few days. Five episodes. I think there are 10 altogether.

I just wish I knew what in tarnation was going on. I haven't been this clueless since _Twin Peaks_. 

Mike


----------



## eleanorberesford

If You Are The One (Chinese dating show.) I swear I have learned more about PRC culture from it than from any class, and I get seriously invested in the girls finding their matches.


----------



## balaspa

My wife and I are finally getting around to watching the various seasons of Game of Thrones thanks to the HBO Go app. Of course, we also just finished bingeing the latest season of House of Cards. Man, I love that show.


----------



## balaspa

Just found The Sarah Jane Adventures on Hulu - I am such a Doctor Who fan...


----------



## mlewis78

I finished watching House of Cards (S3) last night.  Glad to be finished.  Ending was meh.  Much of it was good, but since Underwood has been president the show has gone down, in my opinion. Ending was very abrupt and done poorly.  Nothing that exciting at the end.  Just a set-up for the next season.


----------



## anguabell

I don't normally watch TV shows but I fell in love with Penny Dreadful. The costumes are to die for  What I like most is the obvious enthusiasm of the actors. They just make it work. Especially Eva Green - she is totally enjoying every second of it!  I hope they will keep it up.


----------



## JETaylor

On Wednesdays, which happens to be one of the two days a week I work from home, they have Supernatural from 10am to 8pm and they've been playing themed fan favorites lately. It makes me very happy to have that on in the background.  If a meeting goes awry, I just need to look up and sigh at the testosterone fest on television and all is right with my world. 

I keep saying I need to get the Breaking Bad series because I haven't seen it and have been told it is fantastic. But I haven't yet.

The last thing hubby and I binge-watched was Shameless and now we are caught up waiting week to week for new episodes.  

I binge watched Dexter when we went to digital cable and got all the bells and whistles with it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

QT said:


> Property Brothers. I am obsessed with HGTV.


Love Jonathan and Drew. They are a couple of interesting guys. Unfortunately, I only get three seasons on Netflix. Hoping for more.

Right now, I'm binging on Project Runway. I watched Season 8 & 9 and now I'm on Season 10. And I watched all four seasons of All-Stars before starting the regular seasons.


----------



## Scout

Oh, I think I should backtrack and watch the last season of Veep before the new one begins...


----------



## Susan Alison

Have just discovered 'Crossing Lines' on Prime. 'Binge' is a good word...


----------



## msdanielle28

I can't wait for the new season of million dollar listing New York to start. Maybe mini binges now of Undercover Boss. More or less just catching up on some that I missed.


----------



## HAGrant

I keep CNN and the BBC on all day.... ISIS, the nuke deal with Iran, the war in Ukraine, the murder of the Putin critic in Moscow... then to balance myself out after all that trauma, I watch HGTV, Love It or List It and shopping for houses on the beach....


----------



## Jaasy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I'm binge-watching The Closer. Really enjoying this. I never watched it at all when it was on. Kyra Sedgewick and the ensemble cast are great! On episode 13 of season 1.
> 
> Betsy


I loved The Closer. Since it ended, I refuse to watch its spin off Major Crimes! Maybe I will binge watch that. I binge watched CSI: Miami and thoroughly enjoyed all 20 seasons.


----------



## telracs

well, since i hadn't bought the season pass of Forever and am now 5 episodes behind, i think i will be binge watching that.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I enjoyed binge watching the closer a while back but I haven't watched major crimes yet. I don't love Radnor(?) but I do love the detectives.  My latest binge watching is Leverage (not for the first time) on netflix and the first 5 seasons of M*A*S*H. I am waiting for nextflix to add the final 6. I may already have them on dvd but who can resist the ease of episodes autoplaying


----------



## cagnes

House of Cards.... zipped through season 1 & just started with season 2.


----------



## CegAbq

TriciaJ82 said:


> ... but who can resist the ease of episodes autoplaying


----------



## FMH

Blacklist...and I'm upset there are no new episodes to watch. But I did loooooooove seeing Red put up for auction. 

Also, just found (and it's the complete opposite in all ways) The Paradise on Netflix about a beautiful store at the turn of the 20th century, and the adorable British people who work there, how they're coming into their own in a society that caters to the wealthy. Kind of a Downton Abbey where downstairs rules the up, or is beginning to, in their own way,

Also, I never miss an episode of Supernatural or The Flash. All over the map, I know!  Anyone else like that out there? Speak up and show yourself so I don't feel like such a goof.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FMH said:


> Blacklist...and I'm upset there are no new episodes to watch. But I did loooooooove seeing Red put up for auction.
> 
> Also, just found (and it's the complete opposite in all ways) The Paradise on Netflix about a beautiful store at the turn of the 20th century, and the adorable British people who work there, how they're coming into their own in a society that caters to the wealthy. Kind of a Downton Abbey where downstairs rules the up, or is beginning to, in their own way,
> 
> Also, I never miss an episode of Supernatural or The Flash. All over the map, I know! Anyone else like that out there? Speak up and show yourself so I don't feel like such a goof.


I'll have to try The Paradise. Sounds like my cup of British tea.


----------



## EthanRussellErway

Currently binge watching Cheers and Coach on netflix.  I know- old shcool.


----------



## balaspa

The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt! So funny! On Netflix now.


----------



## cagnes

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll have to try The Paradise. Sounds like my cup of British tea.


I loved The Paradise & was saddened when they canceled it after only 2 seasons. I read somewhere that it couldn't compete with Mr Selfridge... which I still haven't watched yet.


----------



## mlewis78

I love the Paradise and Mr Selfridge.  Paradise is BBC and Mr Selfridge first airs on ITV in the UK.  Too bad if Paradise went off just because it wasn't as popular as Selfridge.


----------



## FMH

I hadn't heard about Mr. Selfridge! And I just had to stop watching The Paradise after three back to back, because it's 1:00 a.m. and I can't keep my eyes open. Next up is the season 1 finale...then a whole other season! So, yes, I'll be bummed when it's over, but at least I have a whole other season to watch over the next day. Or two... heheh. 

Afterwards, I'll check out Selfridge. If it was competition, perhaps it's good? (fingers crossed)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was binge-watching The Closer until it suddenly went off on Amazon.  

Going to watch The Blacklist at some point...


----------



## NogDog

FMH said:


> Blacklist...and I'm upset there are no new episodes to watch. But I did loooooooove seeing Red put up for auction.
> ...


I really like The Blacklist, and I'd say it's largely on the strength of James Spader's performance: he does a fine job of being ambiguously evil, caring, charming, and frightening. Without him, I'm not sure the rest of the cast would hold my interest.


----------



## msdanielle28

Watched a few episodes of the Undercover Boss marathon. Some of the others I had already seen. I like shows like criminal minds and NCIS but I've seen a lot of those episodes, especially Criminal Minds because of the marathons they play. Looking for a medical/forensics show similar. I like mysteries and having to play along to uncover the truth. Some of those shows listed here seems interesting might have to look into them.


----------



## donna callea

Absolutely love the British series Foyle's War on Acorn (also on Amazon) set during and after WWII.  The George Gently mysteries also got me hooked.  Binged through all of them.  Wish there were more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

donna callea said:


> Absolutely love the British series Foyle's War on Acorn (also on Amazon) set during and after WWII. The George Gently mysteries also got me hooked. Binged through all of them. Wish there were more.


Love George Gently. I don't binge watch it because there aren't enough of them. I'm trying to make the flavor last. In between, I read the books. There are about 40 of them and I can picture Martin Shaw as the title character. I can't picture Lee Ingleby as Dutt in the books because he's an entirely different character than Bacchus in the TV series.


----------



## FMH

NogDog said:


> I really like The Blacklist, and I'd say it's largely on the strength of James Spader's performance: he does a fine job of being ambiguously evil, caring, charming, and frightening. Without him, I'm not sure the rest of the cast would hold my interest.


Agreed!! His performance is like Val Kilmer's in Tombstone... steals the show it's so good. I've been a fan of James Spader's like-able villains since his slew of pairings with Andrew McCarthy in the 80's who always played the good guy to his bad. (Pretty in Pink, Mannequin, Less Than Zero) I think they must be friends because Andrew directs many of The Blacklist episodes, and James is an executive producer...I find that so interesting.

@ BetsyTheQuilter - you much check it out. He will hook you... so get ready.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Agree about Spader being a scene stealer.  I've been a Spader fan for ages...the timing just hasn't been right for me to catch it on broadcast. . Based on the comments, really looking forward to it!

Watching The Killing right now.  Very dark, very creepy.  Slow pace which I don't mind.

Betsy


----------



## Michael Cargill

I finished House of Cards about a week ago and it's a decent if unspectacular show.  Season 3 dragged towards the end.

Currently trying to get into Fortitude but it's hard going.  The few good bits are outweighed by long stretches of guff and weirdness.


----------



## JumpingShip

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ive been watching Grimm, though "binge" for me is pretty slow. Not through the first season yet.


I was binge watching Grimm last year about this time. I have to admit the only reason I started watching was because I finally realized that an old review on one of my books was written by the creator of Grimm. My one claim to fame. lol. Anyway, I liked the show especially Monroe and Nick (who is completely drool worthy), but once I got through two seasons, and I think it was on third season when I started watching, I couldn't get the third season as it wasn't on Prime yet, and I didn't want to fork over all that money to watch it. Then I lost interest. 

I am preparing to binge watch a new Netflix show this weekend (3/20) when all the episodes of a new show will be released at once. It's Bloodline, with Kyle Chandler, Sissy Spacek, Linda Cardellini and Sam Shepardson starring. I absolutely love Kyle Chandler and then when Cardellini was cast, I was thrilled. Loved her in Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## FMH

I watch Grimm...but it's changed a lot since now so many characters know about the vesin (sp?). I kinda liked it more when it was secret and Nick and Monroe were going after bad guys on their own. Hank - I liked him finding out because he's a good comic-straight man. But now it's everybody!!! Not as fun. 

Almost done with The Paradise - since there are only two seasons... and because I know it's ending soon, it's kinda hurting to watch. Funny how addicted we get to our characters when we love them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MaryMcDonald said:


> I am preparing to binge watch a new Netflix show this weekend (3/20) when all the episodes of a new show will be released at once. It's Bloodline, with Kyle Chandler, Sissy Spacek, Linda Cardellini and Sam Shepardson starring. I absolutely love Kyle Chandler and then when Cardellini was cast, I was thrilled. Loved her in Freaks and Geeks.


Ooh, ooh, ooh! Thanks for this!

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip

You're welcome. Just two more days. I'm not planning to do anything this weekend except watch it.


----------



## FMH

Had to touch base...because I just watched the last episode of The Paradise. And THANKFULLY they knew it would be the last, and so it was ended well.  Sweet BBC show.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm on episode 4 of the new Netflix series Bloodline which was released today.  GOOD ONE!  Rayburn family dynamics and history.  Set and filmed in the Florida Keys.


----------



## JETaylor

Husband is binge watching March Madness.  

Gives me more time to write.  

Although I do pay half attention when UCONN is on.


----------



## FMH

Sandpiper said:


> I'm on episode 4 of the new Netflix series Bloodline which was released today. GOOD ONE! Rayburn family dynamics and history. Set and filmed in the Florida Keys.


Put that on my list... and intend to start it soon. Just finished four episodes of North and South (the only four; it's a mini-series) because I have a craving for British after The Paradise.


----------



## Sandpiper

FMH said:


> Put that on my list... and intend to start it soon. Just finished four episodes of North and South (the only four; it's a mini-series) because I have a craving for British after The Paradise.


What am I not getting? North and South and British?


----------



## Susan Alison

Sandpiper said:


> What am I not getting? North and South and British?


You're maybe thinking of the North and South miniseries ref Civil War and FMH may have been watching North & South a British television drama serial starring Richard Armitage (amongst others, but who cares when it's Richard Armitage?)


----------



## FMH

Susan Alison said:


> You're maybe thinking of the North and South miniseries ref Civil War and FMH may have been watching North & South a British television drama serial starring Richard Armitage (amongst others, but who cares when it's Richard Armitage?)


Yes - that's the show I meant! Didn't know there was another, and oh man, he's so hunky.


----------



## Sandpiper

And I didn't know there was a British North and South.


----------



## JumpingShip

Sandpiper said:


> I'm on episode 4 of the new Netflix series Bloodline which was released today. GOOD ONE! Rayburn family dynamics and history. Set and filmed in the Florida Keys.


I'm watching episode 9. Omg! So good! I had to stop watching to let the dh watch stupid basketball. We have one big screen tv, but the other two are just little ones and nobody wants to watch those.


----------



## NogDog

Started watching "Leverage" this afternoon, and am watching episode 4 now, so I guess that qualifies as a binge.


----------



## mlewis78

I have watched two episodes of Bosch so far and one of Wolf Hall (coming to PBS April 5).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm getting lots of good suggestions from this thread!


----------



## Sandpiper

I just finished Bloodline.  Definitely another good one from Netflix.  How long until . . . ?


----------



## JamesG

The Almighty Johnsons. New Zealanders who are reincarnations of the Norse gods...and the tsuris that ensues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Watching Bloodline now!  Oh, I love Kyle Chandler.

Enjoyed the Killing very much--finished it yesterday.

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Watching Bloodline now! Oh, I love Kyle Chandler.
> 
> Enjoyed the Killing very much--finished it yesterday.
> 
> Betsy


When you make it to the end of Bloodline, you'll be happy to know that Netflix just gave the greenlight for season 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MaryMcDonald said:


> When you make it to the end of Bloodline, you'll be happy to know that Netflix just gave the greenlight for season 2.


I'm already happy just hearing that. I just need Kyle Chandler on my TV screen....may have to binge watch Friday Night Lights while I wait for season two. 

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm already happy just hearing that. I just need Kyle Chandler on my TV screen....may have to binge watch Friday Night Lights while I wait for season two.
> 
> Betsy


Have you watched FNL before?


----------



## William Meikle

Reached Season 4 of Stargate SG1 last night - getting through 4 or 5 episodes at a time. Will probably got straight on to Stargate Atlantis after that.


----------



## donna callea

Been binging on Vikings.  Watching one every other night or so.  I'm about midway in Season 1 so far.  It's good escapist fare.


----------



## prairiesky

Parenthood...I am now into season 2.  I have loved this series and the Braverman family.  Since it ended, I just had to start the series over.  I am enjoying it as much the second time around.  This big family reminds me so much of my own family.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MaryMcDonald said:


> Have you watched FNL before?


I have the complete set on DVD. Watched it from the beginning episode on broadcast TV. Love, love, love that show. (Except for the misguided story line early in the second season involving Landry and Tyra.)

*Clear Eyes, Full Hearts, Can't Lose!*



Betsy


----------



## Steve Margolis

Murdoch Mysteries (I also read the books) and Agent Carter.


----------



## Alm Hlgh

Secret Garden


----------



## LGOULD

Thanks to Netflix, just finished with Mad Men. Went through House of Cards a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished watching Wolf Hall (based on Hilary Mantel books Wolf Hall and Bring Up the Bodies) online.  It starts on PBS stations this Sunday night.  I will watch again.  Loved it.  Damien Lewis is Henry VIII, but the main character is Thomas Cromwell (Mark Rylance).  Claire Foy is Anne Boleyn.


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 said:


> I finished watching Wolf Hall (based on Hilary Mantel books Wolf Hall and Bring Up the Bodies) online.


Where are you finding this online prior to the PBS offering?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

donna callea said:


> Been binging on Vikings. Watching one every other night or so. I'm about midway in Season 1 so far. It's good escapist fare.


I'm going through Vikings withdrawal....

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Vikings is AWESOME!


----------



## Susan Alison

*makes note of Vikings*

*scampers off to Prime*


----------



## JumpingShip

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going through Vikings withdrawal....
> 
> Betsy


My teenage daughter watches Vikings so I have seen bits of it, but I can't stomach the violence. Weird because I can write violence, but can't watch it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MaryMcDonald said:


> My teenage daughter watches Vikings so I have seen bits of it, but I can't stomach the violence. Weird because I can write violence, but can't watch it.


The women are SOOO kick*ss. I think the violence is on a par with say, Game of Thrones. Seeing stuff, though, is definitely different than reading it (or writing it).

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

CegAbq said:


> Where are you finding this online prior to the PBS offering?


There is a facebook group about British culture. The moderators post links using google docs to current TV shows.

There is also a way to see UK shows around the time they air there with ITV , BBC and other channels' players, but it requires the use of an app (I have tunnelbear) that hides your location. With ITV, I had to register with a UK zip code. I haven't use this in a long time and need to cancel my tunnelbear account since I am paying $5/month. I don't have enough time to keep up with it, and I was having problems with the ITV player on my ipad, lots of buffering. All ITV shows have commercials and there is no way around that. BBC is better for not having commercials, but when I have moved the time slider, there has been a lot of buffering.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> I finished watching Wolf Hall (based on Hilary Mantel books Wolf Hall and Bring Up the Bodies) online. It starts on PBS stations this Sunday night. I will watch again. Loved it. Damien Lewis is Henry VIII, but the main character is Thomas Cromwell (Mark Rylance). Claire Foy is Anne Boleyn.


where did you find it on-line? I saw some snippets and thought Damien Lewis looked wonderful. I am not a huge Rylance fan but from what I saw he was good.

(btw, I'm seeing the stage version in May)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

See Marti's prior answer!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MaryMcDonald said:


> My teenage daughter watches Vikings so I have seen bits of it, but I can't stomach the violence. Weird because I can write violence, but can't watch it.


That's why I don't watch it.


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 said:


> There is a facebook group about British culture. The moderators post links using google docs to current TV shows.
> 
> There is also a way to see UK shows around the time they air there with ITV , BBC and other channels' players, but it requires the use of an app (I have tunnelbear) that hides your location. With ITV, I had to register with a UK zip code. I haven't use this in a long time and need to cancel my tunnelbear account since I am paying $5/month. I don't have enough time to keep up with it, and I was having problems with the ITV player on my ipad, lots of buffering. All ITV shows have commercials and there is no way around that. BBC is better for not having commercials, but when I have moved the time slider, there has been a lot of buffering.


Ah - thanks for the explanation Marti.


----------



## cagnes

Sandpiper said:


> And I didn't know there was a British North and South.


North and South is one of my favorite mini-series! It's based on the 1855 novel by Elizabeth Gaskell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cagnes said:


> North and South is one of my favorite mini-series! It's based on the 1855 novel by Elizabeth Gaskell.


Interesting! I thought 1855 was going to be a typo, but it's not!
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_and_South_(Gaskell_novel)


----------



## donna callea

I'm really enjoying The White Queen, based on Philippa Gregory's novels.  I don't know why I never read the books.  This is really good historical drama, but it seems that they had a shortage of first names in that era, so lots of people are named Henry, Margaret and Edward.  Can get a little confusing for those of us not up on the British monarchy.  But it's also very educational.  It's set several monarchies prior to Wolf Hall, from what I gather.  Really looking forward to the premiere of Wolf Hall tonight on PBS.


----------



## CegAbq

donna callea said:


> I'm really enjoying The White Queen, based on Philippa Gregory's novels. I don't know why I never read the books. ... Really looking forward to the premiere of Wolf Hall tonight on PBS.


The White Queen is on my to-watch list & I am too looking forward to Wolf Hall


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I have been watching the entire series of Glee.  Even though I watched every episode as it was originally aired and have watched some of the seasons as I got the DVDs, (I have them all) I decided to watch them all from the audition episode before the pilot and I finished Season 5 last night.  I have preordered Season 6 but still have the episodes on the DVR and will watch them next.  I thought that I would get bored with it before I finished but I was pleasantly surprised to see things I didn't remember happening and of course I really love the musical performances.  I thought that knowing that actor Cory Monteith had died and the impact on the show would make it hard to watch I found that I didn't focus on that but instead was able to enjoy the storyline.

I know that some of my friends and family never understood my interest in this show (I'm in my 60's) but my DDH and I met in High School in our Freshman year and were in what was our equivalent to Glee Club so understood a lot of the dynamics of what was going on and I love singing and the music.  I am sure I will binge watch the series again in the future.


----------



## cagnes

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting! I thought 1855 was going to be a typo, but it's not!
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_and_South_(Gaskell_novel)


Yeah, no typo. Her novel actually pre-dates the American Civil War.  I've never read any of her books, but I've also watched the movie adaptations of Cranford & Wives and Daughters... both are very good!


----------



## donna callea

Nicknacks said:


> Just started on House, and I can't believe we waited this long. Good thing we have oh so many episodes to catch up.


A while back I binge watched all of House when I was home sick. Didn't make me feel better, but I thoroughly enjoyed the series.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Just found Agent Carter. Really enjoying it. Hope there will be another season....??


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> The White Queen is on my to-watch list & I am too looking forward to Wolf Hall


I started watching The White Queen and enjoyed the beginning. I pretty much know the history. For some reason, I never got back to it.



B-Kay 1325 said:


> I have been watching the entire series of Glee. Even though I watched every episode as it was originally aired and have watched some of the seasons as I got the DVDs, (I have them all) I decided to watch them all from the audition episode before the pilot and I finished Season 5 last night. I have preordered Season 6 but still have the episodes on the DVR and will watch them next. I thought that I would get bored with it before I finished but I was pleasantly surprised to see things I didn't remember happening and of course I really love the musical performances. I thought that knowing that actor Cory Monteith had died and the impact on the show would make it hard to watch I found that I didn't focus on that but instead was able to enjoy the storyline.
> 
> I know that some of my friends and family never understood my interest in this show (I'm in my 60's) but my DDH and I met in High School in our Freshman year and were in what was our equivalent to Glee Club so understood a lot of the dynamics of what was going on and I love singing and the music. I am sure I will binge watch the series again in the future.


I loved the first season. The second season was okay. The third season got back on track. But after they graduated, I didn't like the new cast. I felt they were a wimpy version of the originals.


----------



## balaspa

Finally finished all of the available seasons of Game of Thrones and have now started The Last Ship via Hulu.


----------



## balaspa

Daredevil on Netflix.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

balaspa said:


> Daredevil on Netflix.


I've been having a lot of problems with netflix the last couple of days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was bouncing me a bit yesterday!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

After finishing Glee, I watched four seasons of Blue Bloods (that's all that is available on Netflix).  I think they are currently showing Season Five on CBS.  So I needed to find something else to watch, I have decided to watch JAG and started it last night, so far I am enjoying it very much.

I also have noticed that Netflix has been stalling and then scrambling to catch up, sound usually continues and then video moves at fast forward to match.


----------



## telracs

i caught up with Forever on Wednesday and am rewatching Allegiance and catching up on it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

telracs said:


> i caught up with Forever on Wednesday and am rewatching Allegiance and catching up on it.


I just read that Allegiance has been canceled.


----------



## telracs

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just read that Allegiance has been canceled.


it was canceled and is not being shown on air, but NBC is releasing the 13 episodes filmed on line.


----------



## yogini2

I just finished watching a 6 episode season of The Code on Netflix.  It's an Australian program.  Very interesting.  A little predicable but enough plot changes to keep it interesting, plus you get a look at different country side and cultures.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm way behind on my Deadliest Catch viewing. Hulu has just released season 10 and I'm on season 8. I need to _catch _up.


----------



## msdanielle28

I only watched one or two episodes of scandal of last season so now i will see how i get catching up.


----------



## eleanorberesford

Death in Paradise, and catching up on Good Game.


----------



## Sandpiper

Now that there's streaming, there are so many choices. Currently I'm watching an old PBS / British series on Netflix _Jewel In the Crown_ from 1984.


----------



## JETaylor

My daughter let me borrow her complete set of Breaking Bad.    Stoked!


----------



## NogDog

I started watching "Haven" on Netflix about a week ago, and have consumed the first 10 episodes so far. It feels like a guilty pleasure, as it's a bit hard to swallow why everyone stays in a place with the problems it has, etc., but the cast, writers, and director pull it off well enough that it's just fun to watch so far.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

eleanorberesford said:


> Death in Paradise, and catching up on Good Game.


I really enjoy Death in Paradise, although it's hard to find on PBS. I wonder when season 4 will be out in the US?


----------



## JETaylor

Just watched season 1 episode 1 of Breaking Bad.  Gotta say - I want to keep watching but I made myself a deal - if I watch, I have to be on my exercise machine.   The first hour went by quickly,  and I'm usually watching the clock after the first 30-40 minutes, so I think there is going to be an upside benefit to binge watching.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I was only able to watch the first season of JAG, unfortunately there is a charge for the other seasons on both Prime and Netflix and as I am currently unemployed I can't afford to watch them.  So I have been watching Flashpoint a TV program out of Canada, currently on Season four out of five that they produced.  Very interesting, about a Swat like team based in Ontario.


----------



## mlewis78

Catching up on VEEP season 3.  I had free HBO for a few months.  It just expired so I am paying for it now . . . probably until this season of Game of Thrones ends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JETaylor said:


> Just watched season 1 episode 1 of Breaking Bad. Gotta say - I want to keep watching but I made myself a deal - if I watch, I have to be on my exercise machine.  The first hour went by quickly, and I'm usually watching the clock after the first 30-40 minutes, so I think there is going to be an upside benefit to binge watching.


I got totally caught up in the story...but haven't seen the last season. Gotta do that.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished binging on_ Better Call Saul_. Loved it, now I can't wait for season two!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I need to binge that--I couldn't keep up with it live.

Betsy


----------



## Michael Deed

Sandpiper,
Good to see a fellow Jewel in the Crown fan. Just about my favourite TV series of all time. Watch it every couple of years. Although, my wife (who is of Indian background) has a different view.
Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Scout

Broadchurch, Season 2


----------



## mlewis78

Just started watching The White Queen through Amazon prime instant video.  I'm on a royal kick after having seen Wolf Hall.  White Queen isn't exactly at Masterpiece level, but I'm interested enough to watch.


----------



## Sandpiper

Starting season 3 of Longmire on Netflix.


----------



## marianneg

I finished Friends on Netflix and The Americans (through season 2) on Prime, and have now moved on to binging on The Vicar of Dibley.


----------



## cinisajoy

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The Following


----------



## Elisabeth C

mlewis78 said:


> Just started watching The White Queen through Amazon prime instant video. I'm on a royal kick after having seen Wolf Hall. White Queen isn't exactly at Masterpiece level, but I'm interested enough to watch.


I hadn't heard about this show until I read this. Now I have something to watch after Wolf Hall!


----------



## xandy3

Game of Thrones, and South Park. 

And, May 4-5 I binged all 6 Star Wars films.


----------



## msdanielle28

I'm binge watching the new season of million dollar listing new york. I love looking at those homes.


----------



## cinisajoy

Nothing now.  Ran out of Game of Thrones.


----------



## mbuhmann

I'm catching up on It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. My wife and I have managed to get through the first seven seasons in about a month. This show is hysterical, and it amazes me that after this many seasons it's still consistently funny.


----------



## EthanRussellErway

Currently watching Dexter and Cheers on netflix.


----------



## spotsmom

Season 3 of Longmire.  I hate to see it end...


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

Buffy the Vampire Slayer.  I have seriously, honestly, truthfully never seen it before.  I mean, I saw the odd episode on telly when I was a kid, but I've never watched enough of it to get a feel for the story.  It's funny.  Dated, but funny!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Buffy was the first show I ever binge watched....when I got my video iPod....

Betsy


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

Nice!  First show I ever binge-watched was Star Trek: Deep Space 9.  I'd just gotten out of the emergency room and was so sick with a fever that my mother refused to let me go back to my own house, so she put me on a mattress on her living room floor and put DS9 on.  I was better before we finished, but I stayed to watch the rest anyway.  And thus, I became a Trekkie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VL, do you have blue hair or is a lighting thing in your profile pic? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VL, do you have blue hair or is a lighting thing in your profile pic? 

Betsy


----------



## William Meikle

Still on Stargate SG1. Up to the middle of season 9. Missing Jack O'Neill - I don't think it was the same after he stopped being active so much at the end of season 7, and the Ori aren't as good at villainy as the Goauld.

Skipping most of the Vala Malderan episodes too as she's just so bloody annoying.

Never mind... SG Atlantis coming up soon and some decent villains in the Wraith.


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

It is blue in this picture, yes!  I've also had my hair hot pink for a while, too.  Right now it's just a disaster while it grows out.  One of my friends tried to create a light-to-dark pink ombre on my hair, and it... well, didn't work so well.  And now the dye won't come out.  LOL.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

V. L. Dreyer said:


> It is blue in this picture, yes! I've also had my hair hot pink for a while, too. Right now it's just a disaster while it grows out. One of my friends tried to create a light-to-dark pink ombre on my hair, and it... well, didn't work so well. And now the dye won't come out. LOL.


When my hair turned green, it was a complete accident. I can't tell you how much I had to spend to get my hair back to normal. I sympathize.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm experimenting with a gray thing. 

Betsy


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When my hair turned green, it was a complete accident. I can't tell you how much I had to spend to get my hair back to normal. I sympathize.


My hair turned green after the first wash, but not entirely. It went this amazing mottled abalone colour, was WAY better than anything I could have done deliberately. Shame it didn't last, though!



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm experimenting with a gray thing.


I hear that's totally in fashion this year.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm experimenting with a gray thing.
> 
> Betsy


Since I've given up dyeing, my stylist assures me the gray will look like highlights.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Since I've given up dyeing, my stylist assures me the gray will look like highlights.


I have gray with white highlights.  I figure I'll be like my dad, whose hair turned a silvery white finally.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have gray with white highlights.  I figure I'll be like my dad, whose hair turned a silvery white finally.
> 
> Betsy


Lovely!!!


----------



## mbuhmann

V. L. Dreyer said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer. I have seriously, honestly, truthfully never seen it before. I mean, I saw the odd episode on telly when I was a kid, but I've never watched enough of it to get a feel for the story. It's funny. Dated, but funny!


Something you might be interested in: Buffy/Angel Viewing Order

There are several episodes in later seasons where the shows either crossover or reference each other. This list gives you the proper viewing order (if you want to watch Angel, too.)


----------



## V. L. Dreyer

Thank you.  I'm still undecided about whether to watch Angel.  Lacking the usual teenage girl crush that seems to make most girls adore him, I despise the character with every fibre of my being.  Doesn't help that he just killed one of my favourites, either.  I know he supposedly redeems himself later, but I am not so quick to forgive!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I never watched any of the Angel series....

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

mbuhmann said:


> Something you might be interested in: Buffy/Angel Viewing Order
> 
> There are several episodes in later seasons where the shows either crossover or reference each other. This list gives you the proper viewing order (if you want to watch Angel, too.)


Thanks for this! I've watched a few episodes of Buffy & intend to watch more plus the Angel series. Nice to have something to put them in order.


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm experimenting with a gray thing.
> 
> Betsy


I am experimenting with zebra. I have actually been asked who colored my hair because they wanted these shades. I had to tell them same person that straightened my hair. It grows this way.


----------



## JETaylor

I did not follow the exercise regiment that I laid out (have to exercise if watching) and ended up binge watching Breaking Bad.  I finished it and reluctantly gave the discs back to my daughter. I may have to buy the series so I can do the exercise reward route the next go around.  This time watching for all the nuances.

Brilliantly written, brilliantly acted.  I can see why it won so many awards. 

Maybe my next exercise/reward will be Justified - I liked the few I saw but I believe it was on opposite Supernatural for a while - and nothing trumps that for me. 

Anyhow, off to find some other series to motivate me to get my full hour of exercise in...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JETaylor said:


> I did not follow the exercise regiment that I laid out (have to exercise if watching) and ended up binge watching Breaking Bad. I finished it and reluctantly gave the discs back to my daughter. I may have to buy the series so I can do the exercise reward route the next go around. This time watching for all the nuances.
> 
> Brilliantly written, brilliantly acted. I can see why it won so many awards.
> 
> Maybe my next exercise/reward will be Justified - I liked the few I saw but I believe it was on opposite Supernatural for a while - and nothing trumps that for me.
> 
> Anyhow, off to find some other series to motivate me to get my full hour of exercise in...


I don't think I could hear the TV over the wheezing and gasping for breath.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:
 

> I don't think I could hear the TV over the wheezing and gasping for breath.


  Same here.


----------



## ZenQueen

Last night I discovered the series Younger. It's a sitcom, but so clever and exactly how I feel in the world of publishing right now (what is this street team and swag you speak of?).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't think I could hear the TV over the wheezing and gasping for breath.


*snort*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Iron Chef America. This is not a good show to binge-watch. I find myself running around the kitchen and stirring much faster than normal. I have been known to pan flip my food, but my new ceramic pots are too slippery. Everything just slides back in without turning. After watching ten straight episodes if ICA, I feel like such a failure.

The show I'm watching is using Silkie Chickens. They look like dead black dragons. Ick.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Gertie!


----------



## Natasha Holme

Just finished Homeland series 4. Kick-arse!


----------



## CegAbq

Re-watching all of . Seasons 1-5 are available through Prime & I have Season 6 on my TiVo until it is available on Prime.


----------



## geniebeanie

Finished watching the entire series of Mash.  Now I am going between Quincy and the original Dark Shadows.  Really enjoying watching these old shows.


----------



## JamieL

Veronica Mars


----------



## telracs

Justice League Unlimited.


----------



## xandy3

Christina Aguilera videos.     I've become more of a fan now (Thanks to the Voice) than when she first became popular. 

Also, binging on this past season of The Vampire Diaries & Once Upon a Time c/o Hulu Plus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> Re-watching all of . Seasons 1-5 are available through Prime & I have Season 6 on my TiVo until it is available on Prime.


One of my favorite all time series....I binge watched it.


----------



## marianneg

I just discovered The 100 on Netflix via a podcast I listen to. My only excuse for not getting into it earlier is that it is on CW. Despite that, it really is intriguing...a little Lord of the Flies, a little Hunger Games, a little hard sci fi.


----------



## mlewis78

I watched Olive Kitteridge on HBO this week.  It's a mini-series with 4 1-hr. episodes.  I'd read the book a while back.  Frances McDormand was great as Olive.


----------



## Sandpiper

Slow binge of NBC's current Aquarius.


----------



## NogDog

Started watching season #2 of "The Blacklist" yesterday. Got through the first 5 episodes -- does that count as a binge?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I watched Olive Kitteridge on HBO this week. It's a mini-series with 4 1-hr. episodes. I'd read the book a while back. Frances McDormand was great as Olive.


The acting and filming in OK were great...but I have to admit that I really hated that show, even though I watched the whole thing. I thought it was the most unrelentingly depressing show I'd ever watched.  I love Frances McDormand, but not in that. Is the book that depressing? (Sorry if you liked the series, Marti--different strokes!)

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The acting and filming in OK were great...but I have to admit that I really hated that show, even though I watched the whole thing. I thought it was the most unrelentingly depressing show I'd ever watched.  I love Frances McDormand, but not in that. Is the book that depressing? (Sorry if you liked the series, Marti--different strokes!)
> 
> Betsy


I really liked the series. Not something that I will re-watch. It was a while back that I read the book . . .liked it but didn't think about it much afterwards. This is not everyone's cup of tea. Not a feel-good TV show. I understand that it was through Frances McDormand's efforts that it was made. I think it was the best thing I've seen her in, and I did like her in Fargo. (Actually, while Fargo was very popular, it was a violent downer with a little black humor). I read some discussions on IMDB about Olive Kitteridge. Many people were very judgmental about her character and said she was mentally ill. I disagree. She was cranky. She went too far with her awful behavior at her son's wedding.


----------



## archaeoroutes

I'm onto season 4 of a Chuck marathon on Netflix. But now series 4 of Episodes has just come out on iPlayer so I need to watch that before it goes away.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I never watched any of the Angel series....


It was worth it. If only for Amy Acker!

Its interesting how that group of actors keep working together. I just tried watching their version of Much Ado. It is nicely filmed (in B+W) but Alexis Denisoff just cannot pull off the witty lines.


----------



## Lindy Moone

Stargate SG-1

I binge-watched Stargate Atlantis first, then Stargate Universe, now FINALLY SG-1 is available NOT IN GERMAN on our available channels. They show four episodes in a row, three nights a week. But the first few seasons were only in German, so I am looking forward to looking backward. Once again.

I don't binge-watch anything on line, because I'm at the computer all day.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm binge watching _Danger Man_, starring Patrick McGoohan via Netflix DVDs. I only saw the occasional episode over the years. I'm enjoying them. I like the voice-overs during the episode. One thing that stands out is that unlike modern TV shows which have a wrap-up after the final commercial, Danger Man will frequently end earlier than is the fashion nowadays and tell the subsequent events via voice-over. I sort of like this.

The last thing I binge-watched was _Pie in the Sky_ on Acorn TV. It's a quirky British police series about a Detective Inspector who would much rather be tending to the cooking in his small restaurant than investigating crime. Starring Richard Griffiths (who has since died  ) there were five series made. This is one of the few series where I'm considering buying the DVD set if it disappears from the streaming services.

Mike


----------



## spotsmom

Now we're binge watching The Good Wife on Amazon.  Never have seen it before.  Good grief there are a lot of episodes in a season! Over 20 in the first season alone!! But we do like it.


----------



## archaeoroutes

jmiked said:


> The last thing I binge-watched was _Pie in the Sky_ on Acorn TV. It's a quirky British police series about a Detective Inspector who would much rather be tending to the cooking in his small restaurant than investigating crime. Starring Richard Griffiths (who has since died  ) there were five series made.


Oh, good choice! I remember it fondly from when I was at school. Which streaming service is it on?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

archaeoroutes said:


> Oh, good choice! I remember it fondly from when I was at school. Which streaming service is it on?


I watched it on Acorn TV. I used a Roku box to get the service, it may be available on other systems.

Mike


----------



## soyeljefe

I'm watching Arrested Development at the moment. It's one of the best shows I have ever watched!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm watching the new season of Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anyone watch Extant with Halle Berry on Prime?  Just started watching....

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick

mlewis78 said:


> I'm watching the new season of Orange is the New Black.


Make that 2! Watched 6 or 7 straight episodes today  if it weren't for the GOT finale I would keep going....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Anyone watch Extant with Halle Berry on Prime? Just started watching....
> 
> Betsy


I need to get back to that. I watched the first two eps and then drifted away. There should be a second season approaching, IIRC.

Mike


----------



## ChessDesalls

Nothing at the moment, but I have plans to re-binge-watch the first four seasons of Downton Abbey with some friends next week. 

 Chess


----------



## The Fussy Librarian

archaeoroutes said:


> It was worth it. If only for Amy Acker!


If you like Amy, you *must* watch Person of Interest. She started appearing during Season 2 and has been a regular the past two seasons.


----------



## Casper Parks

Binge watched season one of *Bosch *at Amazon Prime.

Writing is excellent, directing and production good - cast is outstanding.



Series is based on crimes novels by Michael Connelly.


----------



## CegAbq

White Collar


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CegAbq said:


> White Collar


He's too good looking. It hurts my eyes to look at him.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He's too good looking. It hurts my eyes to look at him.


I think he looks much better in WC than in Magic Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> He's too good looking. It hurts my eyes to look at him.


Now I'm intrigued....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now I'm intrigued....


----------



## AltMe

I wouldn't call it binge watching, as I'm writing rather than watching these days.

Binge for me is a whole season in three days (20+ episodes).

I currently am watching an episode of the Newsroom, during lunch and dinner.  Previous to that was Grimm, and before that Continuum.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


Uh-Huh.... *fans self*


----------



## Scout

The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt
Daredevil


----------



## archaeoroutes

Finished Chuck last night. Not your usual happy ending.
Series 3 of Continuum next...


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I spend way too much time binge watching and now I've found a thread to flaunt it in lol
I just finished watching all the seasons of Hawaii Five 0 on Netflix and I've returned to re-watching Stargate: SG1 until I find something else


----------



## CegAbq

Quiet said:


> Stargate SG-1! You can never watch it too often.


I've never watched - but I know when I get around to it, I'll love it


----------



## AltMe

CegAbq said:


> I've never watched - but I know when I get around to it, I'll love it


Put the rest of your life on hold. 10 seasons of 22 episodes will take a few days to go through.


----------



## CegAbq

TimothyEllis said:


> Put the rest of your life on hold. 10 seasons of 22 episodes will take a few days to go through.


OK - wow! that will take a while; I understand about putting one's life on hold - have done that for other endeavors.


----------



## sstroble

The two redwood and four citrus trees in our yards.


----------



## AltMe

Thunderbirds are Go. The new animated version.


----------



## SteveHarrison

House of Cards - Season 3


----------



## Scout

Big Love


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Scout said:


> Big Love


OMG one of my favorite shows.


----------



## telracs

i just finished binge watching a 15 year old mini-series called The 10th Kingdom.


----------



## Laterz

I never binge-watched until Daredevil came out on Netflix. I did it for the first time and loved the first 5 hours. Around Hour 6 I started getting worn down even though the show KEPT GETTING BETTER. But it was too much, too fast. I recuperated around the finale, and loved the heck out of that show.

But I'll never do it again.

The instant gratification is too much. Now I have to wait A WHOLE YEAR for the next season. I've concluded I would rather watch an episode a week so I can savor each and every episode with a fresh mind. I also miss the anticipation. 

(Plus, I wouldn't have to wait so dang long for the next season. The wait for Daredevil Season 2 is KILLING me.)


----------



## msdanielle28

Now that I seen the newest Terminator Genisys, I'm going back and watching the older ones. Since I haven't seen any of them in years it helps the new one make more sense.


----------



## AltMe

Now watching Lost Girl season 4.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hulu now has Top Chef and I just finished bingeing on season 11. Maybe I'll go back for season10.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been binge-watching _Vera_, a British police procedural. I normally dislike police procedurals intensely, but once in a while one will strike my fancy. This series stars Brenda Blethyn, an award-winning actress. It's nice to see a woman in a police drama who doesn't look like she's moonlighting as a fashion model. The Brits seem to have always been more apt to cast actors that look like regular people than we do here in the USA.

I'm two eps into season 2 of 4. Only 4 or 5 eps per season, so there aren't that many.

Mike


----------



## AltMe

jmiked said:


> I've been binge-watching _Vera_, a British police procedural. I normally dislike police procedurals intensely, but once in a while one will strike my fancy. This series stars Brenda Blethyn, an award-winning actress. It's nice to see a woman in a police drama who doesn't look like she's moonlighting as a fashion model.


I haven't seen that one, but check out _New Tricks_. The MFC is also not a fashion model, and the stories themselves are excellent. Now 11 seasons long, although they had a major cast change in 10.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

telracs said:


> i just finished binge watching a 15 year old mini-series called The 10th Kingdom.


Loved that show. I remember watching it live with my family. I was entirely too excited when I bought it on DVD. I have the book but haven't yet read it.
After reading this thread I decided to re-watch Chuck. When it was airing I watched it up until the final season so I'd never seen the series finale. I like Chuck and it had a lot of potential but I don't think it ever lived up to all of it. Really hated the series finale.
NCIS is now on Netflix and I haven't watched it in a few years so I thought I'd start from the beginning. It's a nice show to have on in the background that doesn't take my complete attention. However, now that I know Top Chef is on Hulu I might have to jump ship... we'll see


----------



## Tony Richards

At the moment, I'm working my way -- via rented DVDs -- through the re-make of _Hawaii Five-O_. Much, much better than I was expecting. Fair stories. Good cast -- Grace Park from _Battlestar_, Daniel Dae Kim from a whole bunch of shows including _24_, James Caan's son Scott as Danno.

And the best thing of all? They've kept the original theme tune!


----------



## geniebeanie

On Netflick I am enjoying the old series Quincy.  This year I watched Mash, and a few other old series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

geniebeanie said:


> On Netflick I am enjoying the old series Quincy. This year I watched Mash, and a few other old series.


There's just so much to watch. _Quincy _and _M.A.S.H._ are still enjoyable.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

TimothyEllis said:


> I haven't seen that one, but check out _New Tricks_. The MFC is also not a fashion model, and the stories themselves are excellent. Now 11 seasons long, although they had a major cast change in 10.


I'm a huge fan of _New Tricks_. I've seen up to series 10, I think. The theme song gets stuck in my head for days once in a while. The Series 1-5 DVD set is in my Saved list for Amazon Checkout. One of these months, I'll toggle it for purchase.

Mike


----------



## prairiesky

I am watching Orphan Black (just 8 episodes so far).  I am finding it quite entertaining.


----------



## AltMe

Now watching Threshold.


----------



## xandy3

As much as I loathe "reality TV" I must confess I am hooked on Catfish and am now on day 2 of a Catfish watching binge.

 Seriously, what an eye opener! I am now second guessing whether online dating is_ ever _a good thing!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jmiked said:


> I need to get back to that [_Extant_]. I watched the first two eps and then drifted away. There should be a second season approaching, IIRC.


Well, I went back and binge-watched the next 6 or 7 episodes of _Extant_, then deleted the rest of the eps I had. It just got more uninvolving the more it went on, to the point I don't care what happens to any of those characters.

Obviously some people like it, but it just doesn't work for me.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I kind of faded away from _Extant_.

Bing-watching Ray Donovan on Showtime now. It's like the Sopranos set in Hollywood. Kinda-sorta. Just finishing season 1.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

necessary roughness. i like callie thorne and mark blucs, but i LOVE Scott Cohen. could live without all the football player stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> necessary roughness. i like callie thorne and mark blucs, but i LOVE Scott Cohen. could live without all the football player stuff.


I watched the movie of the same name many years ago, didn't know there was a series. Based on my memory of the movie, isn't football the setting? 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I watched the movie of the same name many years ago, didn't know there was a series. Based on my memory of the movie, isn't football the setting?
> 
> Betsy


don't know the movie. The TV series is about a Long Island psychologist who catches her hubby cheating, has a one night stand with a guy who turns out to be a trainer for a football team and he gets her a job as the therapist for the team. We also see her interacting with other clients. In the first two seasons she is heavily involved in the football team, so that's fine, but the third season she is working for a talent agency, so the emphasis on one of the football players and his romantic life is annoying (to me)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> don't know the movie. The TV series is about a Long Island psychologist who catches her hubby cheating, has a one night stand with a guy who turns out to be a trainer for a football team and he gets her a job as the therapist for the team. We also see her interacting with other clients. In the first two seasons she is heavily involved in the football team, so that's fine, but the third season she is working for a talent agency, so the emphasis on one of the football players and his romantic life is annoying (to me)


Interesting...


----------



## derek alvah

Binge watching a few things..

iZombie (based on comic book)
MTV's Scream the series
Powers (based on comic book)


----------



## xandy3

_Adventure Time_ with my 7 year-old niece.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I'm binge-watching _New Tricks_, a British police series. The DVD set of Series 1-5 was a reasonable price on Amazon, so I bought it last week. The title song is pretty catchy; it stays in my head for days sometimes.

Mike


----------



## archaeoroutes

About 22 episodes into season one of Community. Actually surprisingly amusing and charming.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm trying to binge The Newsroom.  Only on season 1, episode 3.  It's not totally grabbing me.  Not liking the British accent / Brit for MacKenzie McHale character.  What was the reason for that?  Why not an American character?


----------



## AltMe

Sandpiper said:


> I'm trying to binge The Newsroom. Only on season 1, episode 3. It's not totally grabbing me. Not liking the British accent / Brit for MacKenzie McHale character. What was the reason for that? Why not an American character?


It was probably casting. She was just the best they considered for the role. Then they had to explain her accent.

Its not uncommon in tv series, for a major character to have an accent or simply their voice generally that grates on a lot of people. Captain Janeway in Trek Voyager was one for me.

Give Mac some time.


----------



## spotsmom

Sandpiper said:


> I'm trying to binge The Newsroom. Only on season 1, episode 3. It's not totally grabbing me. Not liking the British accent / Brit for MacKenzie McHale character. What was the reason for that? Why not an American character?


I missed only the last episode of Season 3 (the series finale) but Netflix wants me to PAY to watch it! I can wait.

I didn't like the entire character of MacKenzie much less the accent.


----------



## spotsmom

While I'm ranting, we just watched "the" episode of Season 5 of The Good Wife.  I am stunned and so disappointed!

On the other hand, I googled it and found out why. Still a big phooey for me.


----------



## Sandpiper

I watched The Good Wife live from the beginning.  Gave up on it during season 6.


----------



## Sandpiper

spotsmom said:


> I missed only the last episode of Season 3 (the series finale) but Netflix wants me to PAY to watch it! I can wait.
> 
> I didn't like the entire character of MacKenzie much less the accent.


It's currently on Amazon Prime. That's how I'm watching it.


----------



## jec

I love, love, love Death in Paradise. It's a BBC murder mystery about a stuffy chief inspector from London transplanted to a laid back Caribbean island. The first three seasons are currently on Netflix. If you haven't seen it, you're in for a treat.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jec said:


> I love, love, love Death in Paradise.


The local PBS station is currently running Series 4. I have the first book in the series sitting on my DTB TBR shelf.

I enjoy the TV series.

Mike


----------



## jec

jmiked said:


> I have the first book in the series sitting on my DTB TBR shelf.


I had no idea there was a book. I must have it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jec said:


> I love, love, love Death in Paradise. It's a BBC murder mystery about a stuffy chief inspector from London transplanted to a laid back Caribbean island. The first three seasons are currently on Netflix. If you haven't seen it, you're in for a treat.


I like the show. i just don't care for his partner. All the other characters are great, especially the ghecko.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I like the show. i just don't care for his partner. All the other characters are great, especially the ghecko.


Big spoiler:



Spoiler



Then jump to the middle of Series 4.  



Mike


----------



## archaeoroutes

jec said:


> I love, love, love Death in Paradise. It's a BBC murder mystery about a stuffy chief inspector from London transplanted to a laid back Caribbean island. The first three seasons are currently on Netflix. If you haven't seen it, you're in for a treat.


+1
Watched all of them when they aired. Brilliant.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> Big spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Then jump to the middle of Series 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Scout

Sense8 on NetFlix


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I finished watching all 11 seasons of NCIS and am now on Season 5 of Bones.  I really have enjoyed watching these programs without having to wait for each episode to air.


----------



## Sandpiper

Binge watching -- it's a good thing.    

Took a few episodes to get hooked.  I just finished season 1 of The Newsroom.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

jec said:


> I had no idea there was a book. I must have it.


You're lucky that it can be purchased from Amazon now. I had to get my copy from the UK earlier this year.

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I finished watching all 11 seasons of NCIS ...


SO SO SO -- LOVE NCIS


----------



## AltMe

Just finishing up Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Season 5 of Justified....

Going to browse the thread to decide what to start next!

Betsy


----------



## Keith Blenman

I started watching Ally McBeal on Netflix. Hadn't seen it since high school during the original broadcast. It still holds up pretty well.


----------



## Scout

Witches of East End


----------



## Sandpiper

Now up to season 2, episode 6 of The Newsroom.  Grace Gummer!!  As good as or better than Mamie?  I didn't know there was second Streep daughter.


----------



## Susan Alison

Desperate Housewives - am hoping I watched it long enough ago to have forgotten enough to make rewatching it interesting. 

Hmmm - I know what I mean. *reaches for more coffee*


----------



## AltMe

I just started The Dead Zone.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Still making my way through NCIS, I'm on season nine and I noticed last night that it said Season 12 would be up on Aug 22.

Scout- Loved Sense8 hope you're enjoying it. It was picked up for a second season recently no official release date though, just coming soon.


----------



## Scout

House of Cards, Season 1


----------



## telracs

Law and Order Trial by Jury.  Not really loving it.


----------



## Mortiferus

While I'm waiting for Boston public to be downloaded, some How I met your mother on Sony 😏 
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a 'Murder, She Wrote' marathon on this afternoon . . . . so it's on while we do other things around the house today.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's a 'Murder, She Wrote' marathon on this afternoon . . . . so it's on while we do other things around the house today.


ooh, fun!


----------



## Mortiferus

The Official History, film about the dark years here during late 70's
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I'm binge-watching _Tuppence and Tommy_, a British mystery show (2 series) from the 1970s based on Agatha Christie characters, in preparation for the new series with a different cast. The new people don't look much like my idea of the characters but I'm probably too influenced by the older series.

Mike


----------



## Scout

House of Cards, Season 2


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I was binge-watching the three DVD set of the Lord Peter Wimsey/Harriet Vane mysteries. It's about 10 hours total. I got to the last hour of the last disc and my BluRay player started freezing shortly after the segment started. I tried it on my other DVD player, no dice. Drat. I found a 3rd party seller on Amazon who would sell me just the third disc in the set for a reasonable price and ordered it. I know the one I have worked fine, because I've watched it at least twice in the years I've owned it.

Rats.


Mike


----------



## AltMe

I just started in on the whole 9 seasons of Touched by an Angel. 

I've never seen all of the episodes before, since the season packs were never released in Australia. Fortunately, Amazon had the complete series as a single pack, and I discovered my blue ray player and tv do play US discs.

So, if you'll pardon me saying it, I'm in heaven for a while as I churn through them.


----------



## Susan Alison

Revolution! 

Although I have, once again, reminded myself to check first before starting a new series to make sure it continues on to a proper ending and doesn't get cancelled before that can happen...


----------



## CegAbq

Susan Alison said:


> Revolution!
> 
> Although I have, once again, reminded myself to check first before starting a new series to make sure it continues on to a proper ending and doesn't get cancelled before that can happen...


I too enjoyed Revolution & was sorry didn't keep going


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Not many fans of comedy. i watch mostly comedy and news shows.... I binge watch old comedy shows...


----------



## derek alvah

Finally getting around to watching Once Upon A Time. Starting the 3rd season today.


----------



## Sandpiper

Scout said:


> House of Cards, Season 2


Season 2, episode 1.


----------



## Sandpiper

For those with cable HBO or non-cable HBONOW -- season 1 of Cinemax' _The Knick_ is currently on HBO / HBONOW until October 26. I called HBONOW. They told me Cinemax is a "sister company" to HBO so _The Knick_ has an expiration date.

I will start a binge of* The Knick* today.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Finished watching NCIS just as the most recent season of Criminal Minds was uploaded. I'll finish that and then catch up on Falling Skies and The Last Ship. The end of September brings my normally scheduled TV shows and I won't be binging anything then


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> This week I was binge-watching the three DVD set of the Lord Peter Wimsey/Harriet Vane mysteries. It's about 10 hours total. I got to the last hour of the last disc and my BluRay player started freezing shortly after the segment started. I tried it on my other DVD player, no dice. Drat. I found a 3rd party seller on Amazon who would sell me just the third disc in the set for a reasonable price and ordered it. I know the one I have worked fine, because I've watched it at least twice in the years I've owned it.
> 
> Rats.
> 
> Mike


I love that series--I own it, too! Did you get the 3rd disc yet?

Betsy


----------



## alawston

Right now, we're ploughing through David Tennant's first season of Doctor Who!


----------



## AltMe

alawston said:


> Right now, we're ploughing through David Tennant's first season of Doctor Who!


I've actually used that as a plot fast forward in my series. When you want to move the time forward without really doing anything, you have a Who marathon! At one point, my sub-characters get interested, so we go back to "the first remake" from the early twenty first century.


----------



## alawston

TimothyEllis said:


> I've actually used that as a plot fast forward in my series. When you want to move the time forward without really doing anything, you have a Who marathon! At one point, my sub-characters get interested, so we go back to "the first remake" from the early twenty first century.


Haha! It's been pretty exhausting. When I met my wife, she had absolutely no idea about the show beyond the fact that it was popular and David Tennant had been in it. She was more excited about Billie Piper when we watched Rose and referred to the TARDIS as "that blue thing I see in toy shops"... There have been a few questions asked.


----------



## Mortiferus

Everwood, a couple of hours ago. I'm looking forward to watch the four seasons 😊 
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Casual Vacancy on HBOGO.  Enjoying it!

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

Started watching "Person of Interest" on Netflix, and after the first 6 episodes am still interested.


----------



## Scout

Supernatural


----------



## Susan Alison

Hell on Wheels


----------



## CMH

True blood.  Up to series 5 now.  Read the books years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, I did love True Blood.  Oh, Eric....


Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

We finished The Killing last week. Now we're watching Castle, currently on season 2.


----------



## Sandpiper

Finished The Knick on HBONOW.  Last night started The Affair after upgrading to commercial-free Hulu and then registering for Showtime within Hulu.  After The Affair may start Homeland.  

Pay streaming TV channels!


----------



## Scout

Mr. Robot


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleB675 said:


> We finished The Killing last week. Now we're watching Castle, currently on season 2.


I've got all the Castle seasons on instant video (not prime, unfortunately) and my grandson and I watch an episode every day. Well, I watch and he wanders in and out of the kitchen and his room and stops to ask which episode it is, etc., etc., etc. Heaven forbid he sits down and watches with the old lady.


----------



## balaspa

We started on Mr. Robot today and were hooked by the 2nd episode. It's on OnDemand for USA network. Check it out!


----------



## Susan Alison

Defiance


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Finished The Knick on HBONOW. Last night started The Affair after upgrading to commercial-free Hulu and then registering for Showtime within Hulu. After The Affair may start Homeland.
> 
> Pay streaming TV channels!


Didn't know you could do this. Is there an additional fee, Sandpiper?

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Yes, I think it's a kinda new thing.  I had Hulu with commercials.  That was $7.99.  Upgraded to without commercials for $11.99.  Then within Hulu you can add on Showtime for $8.99.  Or you can get Showtime without going through Hulu for $10.99.  Currently Showtime without Hulu is available only on Apple and Roku products.  I stream via my Fire TV.  

I gotta think streaming is doing some damage to cable and satellite TV.  Sports still available mostly on cable, but otherwise . . . .  All you need is good internet service.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, I think it's a kinda new thing. I had Hulu with commercials. That was $7.99. Upgraded to without commercials for $11.99. Then within Hulu you can add on Showtime for $8.99. Or you can get Showtime without going through Hulu for $10.99. Currently Showtime without Hulu is available only on Apple and Roku products. I stream via my Fire TV.
> 
> I gotta think streaming is doing some damage to cable and satellite TV. Sports still available mostly on cable, but otherwise . . . . All you need is good internet service.


For only $4 more a month I can eliminate commercials? I think I have to go for it. I really don't care about Showtime.

Yeah, I love when I get mailings from cable and satellite companies and I can just toss them in the trash. There are a few things I miss, but that's no different than a favorite network show being cancelled. Definitely not worth the $90 a month I was paying for satellite with no premium channels.


----------



## balaspa

We finished Mr. Robot. I cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

balaspa said:


> We finished Mr. Robot. I cannot recommend it enough.


Is it on Amazon?

I just finished Hand of God season 1 on Amazon Prime.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Sandpiper said:


> Yes, I think it's a kinda new thing. I had Hulu with commercials. That was $7.99. Upgraded to without commercials for $11.99. Then within Hulu you can add on Showtime for $8.99. Or you can get Showtime without going through Hulu for $10.99. Currently Showtime without Hulu is available only on Apple and Roku products. I stream via my Fire TV.
> 
> I gotta think streaming is doing some damage to cable and satellite TV. Sports still available mostly on cable, but otherwise . . . . All you need is good internet service.


If it weren't for sports we'd probably be cord-cutters. And DH is a bit of a news junky, but it's mostly the sports.

We just binged Bosch last week - I'd only read the first 3, but it's made me antsy to get back to them. Very well done. We're slowly bingeing Bloodline (is it possible to binge slowly?) don't want to get to the end and have to wait for the next season. And we'll be bingeing on the new season of Longmire soon on Netflix.


----------



## Cuechick

Yesterday I tried a few new shows but was not really struck by any so I decided to re-watch Six Feet Under and watched the first 6 in a row, LOL! Still one of my all time favorites and the first season is free on Amazon Prime. It's been long enough since I watched it to forget enough to make it almost new again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cuechick said:


> Yesterday I tried a few new shows but was not really struck by any so I decided to re-watch Six Feet Under and watched the 6 in a row. Still one of my all time favorites and the first season is free on Amazon Prime. It's been long enough since I watched it to forget enough to make it almost new again!


The first season was the best!

Betsy


----------



## Tony Richards

II never got into _Heroes_ when it first appeared on our screens, possibly because I missed the first couple of episodes. But I'm streaming it now, from the start, and absolutely loving it.


----------



## Sandpiper

Meemo said:


> If it weren't for sports we'd probably be cord-cutters. And DH is a bit of a news junky, but it's mostly the sports.
> 
> We just binged Bosch last week - I'd only read the first 3, but it's made me antsy to get back to them. Very well done. We're slowly bingeing Bloodline (is it possible to binge slowly?) don't want to get to the end and have to wait for the next season. And we'll be bingeing on the new season of Longmire soon on Netflix.


Loved Bloodline. Netflix is just starting to film season 2, so we have to wait for sometime in '16. If you want to know what's going on with Bloodline -- go into Facebook and search for _Bloodliners_.

And anxious for Longmire and next House of Cards -- whenever??


----------



## xandy3

Just finished binge watching season 5 of _Game of Thrones_. Not to spoil anything but...
Never in my life have I been p!$$3d off at so many fictional characters all at once.


----------



## MLKatz

xandy3 said:


> Just finished binge watching season 5 of _Game of Thrones_. Not to spoil anything but...
> Never in my life have I been p!$$3d off at so many fictional characters all at once.


Exactly, not to mention the author. Geeez, we need another book.


----------



## AltMe

xandy3 said:


> Just finished binge watching season 5 of _Game of Thrones_. Not to spoil anything but...
> Never in my life have I been p!$$3d off at so many fictional characters all at once.





MLKatz said:


> Exactly, not to mention the author. Geeez, we need another book.


I gave up with the tv version at the end of season 3. What I've heard of 4 and 5 isn't enticing me to keep going.

I am, however, waiting for the next 2 books. Those I will buy, if only to complete the series. Assuming they ever get published.


----------



## Susan Alison

I am extremely impatient for the next anything to arrive - book, DVD, anything... GoT is the final straw for me with regard to buying anything before I know it's finished... ie am not gonna. No.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Last week I binge-watched _The Lord Peter Wimsey Mysteries_. Sixteen hours of TV made back in the mid-1970s, starring Ian Carmichael as Wimsey. Amazon had the boxed set for a decent price, so I bought it. I had some misgivings, as I remembered Lord Peter being played as a silly-ass Englishman.

Imagine my surprise when I found my faint memories to be completely mistaken! The character is played pretty closely to the one in the books. In one of the interviews, Ian Carmichael says the producers were leery about casting him as Wimsey, as he had just finished a run playing P. G. Wodehouse's Bertie Wooster (a very silly-ass Englishman indeed). I can only think that somewhere I must have seen one or more episodes of that Jeeves and Wooster series (despite the claims of it not being released in the US) and mis-remembered it as a Wimsey performance.

I can say now that this series with Carmichael is going to be re-watched in the future, it's very good. Apparently, this series was first shown in the US on PBS and inspired the long-running _Mystery!_ program.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm bingeing on Mad Men.  I'd seen the first three seasons as the DVDs were released.  After that I kept buying the DVDs, but didn't watch them.  So now with streaming, thought I'd start by rewatching seasons 3.  S3,E1 seemed new to me so I started again from the very beginning -- S1,E1.  The men and the women and the smoking make me wanna barf.  It was the times, but geeeeeez.  Some things were familiar -- life then, not talking the TV series.  That was my father's life.  He worked at a small ad agency in Chicago from '45 to his death from smoking in '73.  IIRC, titles on his last business card were Secretary (of the agency) and Media Director.  

Keep seeing something in the series that I believe is wrong for the times.  When you see secretaries typing, the heels of their hands are resting on the base of the keyboard / edge of the table with fingers outstretched.  That's the way we type today, but not back then.  I took typing in high school in '61 - '62.  Instructed to type with wrists held high above the keyboard and fingers stretched down.


----------



## Grace Elliot

It's always mystified me how writers have time to binge watch. 
When not working at the day job, I spend all my spare time writing...or sewing. 
OK, so perhaps I could give up the sewing...


----------



## Susan Alison

I do all my work while having something bingewatchworthy on the other monitor. I couldn't paint or sew or pack cards or do admin and do nothing else at the same time. So I have stuff playing at the same time. I don't always have something on while I'm writing, but quite often I do. I know several full-time writers who write in front of the TV. 

It does mean I can't have something on that has subtitles, and humour quite often flops because I'm not actually watching it closely enough.


----------



## AltMe

Grace Elliot said:


> It's always mystified me how writers have time to binge watch.
> When not working at the day job, I spend all my spare time writing...or sewing.
> OK, so perhaps I could give up the sewing...


'day job' is the thing here. Lots of us dont have one. It's possible to watch 6 episodes or more, and still write 3000 words.


----------



## telracs

america's test kitchen season 14


----------



## RinG

Just finished watching seasons 1 & 2 of The 100. Really interesting show, with some great characterisation.

Watching TV (own downloads, we don't have cable or free to air TV) is my downtime. I usually reward myself with an episode (or 4) after finishing my wordcount for the day.


----------



## AltMe

I'm now watching Supernatural, having just got the 1-10 Blue-ray box set. Finished 10, and now restarting from 1.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just started Fringe on Netflix, having re-watched Firefly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bingeing on A Chef's Life right now and just started Longmire, based on recommendations here.  Not totally hooked yet on Longmire, but I'm only three episodes in...

Betsy


----------



## DiegoDinardi

I'm watching Narcos on Netflix. I didn't think I'd enjoy it as much as I am, to be honest!


----------



## RinG

archaeoroutes said:


> Just started Fringe on Netflix, having re-watched Firefly.


I must be just about due for another re-watch of Firefly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Rinelle Grey said:


> I must be just about due for another re-watch of Firefly.


Oh, yes!


----------



## mickeywrites981

Just finished The Blacklist!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derek alvah

On a BBC kick. Finished "Luther" a while ago. Now watching "Orphan Black". Just waiting on season 2 & 3 DVD sets to arrive.


----------



## Sandpiper

I just now finished True Detective (season 1).  Hmmmm.  I like character studies.  Don't need action.  But that was too difficult to follow.  On the whole -- didn't care for it.

Next is The Affair -- S2, E1.  Then back to where I left off Mad Men, S1.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Watching The League on Netflix. I'm not a football or fantasy football fan but the show can be pretty funny. The newest season of Hawaii Five-0 is now on Netflix and the newest season of Grimm is on Amazon so I'll probably watch one of those next.


----------



## Mortiferus

Woody Allen's filmography. Love his sardonic focus. A clockwork genius
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## Keith Blenman

Person of Interest. Everybody should be watching this show now that it's finally on Netflix.


----------



## Atunah

I am going to binge my way through all seasons of the X-files. I never actually seen the first season and I think two in english. I was still living in Germany when it came out and I was hooked on that show. I love all the technology that was used in those days and the suits Scully wears.  . My goodness they were babies. Smooth baby faces. 

It will be a while for me to get through, lots of seasons with lots of episodes. But that is the crazy magic that a lot of new shoes have missing now. 

There are some shows I would love to binge on, but some don't have any streaming or even DVD's, and other are just to expensive to buy in DVD.


----------



## Cuechick

I just started iZombi ... kinda of Veronica Mars as a zombi. Really like it, 4 eps in... 1st season just added to Netflix streaming...


----------



## Sandpiper

Currently still binging on Mad Men.  I've seen two anachronisms so far.  Hand position when typing -- secretaries had heels of hands resting on base of keyboard on a manual typewriter with fingers outstretched.  In the early '60s were taught to hold wrists up high with fingers stretched down to the keyboard.  When Dan & Betsy's old house was empty and Betsy was leaving for the last time, the phone was on the wall.  Back then the phone company had to come to the house to disconnect service and take the leased phone.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Netflix recently added The Great British Baking Show and I'm loving it! I really wish there was more than one season available. I've never watched a reality tv show where I've liked all the contestants. I was actually crying when someone got booted because everyone is just so lovely I don't want anyone to leave.


----------



## Cuechick

Kristine McKinley said:


> Netflix recently added The Great British Baking Show and I'm loving it! I really wish there was more than one season available. I've never watched a reality tv show where I've liked all the contestants. I was actually crying when someone got booted because everyone is just so lovely I don't want anyone to leave.


Hey Kristrine, I actually did a thread about this show. It is fantastic! PBS has the current season on now and you can stream some if not all of them with their free channel, should be available with what ever device you use to stream Netflix.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Cuechick said:


> Hey Kristrine, I actually did a thread about this show. It is fantastic! PBS has the current season on now and you can stream some if not all of them with their free channel, should be available with what ever device you use to stream Netflix.


Oh awesome! It looks like the first episode has been taken down already in the second season, but I'll just pick it up with episode two (something I don't normally do) I just love this show that much. I can see myself rewatching it


----------



## Cuechick

Kristine McKinley said:


> Oh awesome! It looks like the first episode has been taken down already in the second season, but I'll just pick it up with episode two (something I don't normally do) I just love this show that much. I can see myself rewatching it


Just so you know it is currently airing on PBS on Sundays, different times depending on your station (7pm for me). They are down to the final 4 as of last night.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Cuechick said:


> Just so you know it is currently airing on PBS on Sundays, different times depending on your station (7pm for me). They are down to the final 4 as of last night.


DVR is now set up, thanks!


----------



## etexlady

Watched the first season of Fargo.  Loved it.  Billy Bob Thornton is the Man!  I'll probably watch the last few episodes of Mad Men next and then go back to House of Cards.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

The Second episode of the Man in the High Castle was released early on Amazon so I'm watching that, not really a binge watch. Come Nov. 20th though I'm going to be busy with the rest of that and Jessica Jones on Netflix


----------



## Cuechick

Love Mr. Robot and Fargo, the new season might be even better! 

I watched all of the aired episodes (6) of Project Greenlight on HBO in a row, this is a really fascinating look at film making. If you are into movies, it is really worth watching.


----------



## Tripp

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bingeing on A Chef's Life right now and just started Longmire, based on recommendations here. Not totally hooked yet on Longmire, but I'm only three episodes in...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, is Longmire going any better for you? I started watching it a few weeks ago. It started slow but now I am totally into it. I think they were very carefully setting the groundwork for the long story arc. I am halfway through season 3 and am going to be really sad at the end of season 4. Then I have to wait till next season.


----------



## JustPlainSmith

I'm watching "American Horror Story," the "Freak Show" episodes. I had already watched all the other story arcs, at the urging of my college-age daughter. It's all pretty dark, with a lot of violence. As I rule I don't enjoy watching excessive violence (even though I'm a big, tough guy   ), but the plots and artistry of AHS have hooked me.


----------



## cagnes

JustPlainSmith said:


> I'm watching "American Horror Story," the "Freak Show" episodes. I had already watched all the other story arcs, at the urging of my college-age daughter. It's all pretty dark, with a lot of violence. As I rule I don't enjoy watching excessive violence (even though I'm a big, tough guy  ), but the plots and artistry of AHS have hooked me.


I think the first three seasons were great & then it started to go downhill with the Freak Show season. Too much over the top shock value, stuff that wasn't needed & took away from the show. 
I'm trying to watch season 5, Hotel & almost gave up after the 1st episode.... it was disgusting! Episodes 2 & 3 weren't as bad as the 1st & had more story to them, so I'll stick with it a bit longer...unless they make me sick again. 

Just finished binge watching season 5 of Boardwalk Empire... gonna miss Nucky!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

For everyone that's been binge watching Longmire it looks like Netflix picked it up for another season. 

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/longmire-season-5-renewed-netflix-1201630719/


----------



## Scout

Louis CK comedy videos.


----------



## ayuryogini

Currently, I'm binge watching Bones. 

Some other binge favorites were New Tricks, Inspector Morse, Spiral, Scott & Bailey, Prime Suspect, Waking the Dead, and Rosemary & Thyme.

I was sad to see each of those come to an end.


----------



## TheLemontree

Hubby and I are currently working our way through QI

So comforting to know that there are YEARS of episodes ahead of us


----------



## AltMe

After 9 seasons of Touched with an Angel, and then 10 seasons of Supernatural, I've stopped binging for now, and am back to writing instead.

Finishing the last season of The Dead Zone at the moment, an episode at a time with dinner.

But am waiting for the Hobbit to finally come out as a full extended version, and will definitely be binge watching that, as I've not seen any of it yet.


----------



## Sandpiper

I finished Mad Men today.  Satisfying ending.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Binge-watch declared 'top word of 2015' by Collins dictionary.
http://www.cnet.com/news/dadbod-binge-watch-and-manspreading-among-collins-top-words-of-2015/


----------



## LGOULD

"The Office" on Netflix. Always makes me feel grateful that I'm retired.


----------



## xandy3

Feeling depressed lately, and not too healthy physically...so the only thing that cheers me up is a Hobbit & LOTR marathon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

xandy3 said:


> Feeling depressed lately, and not too healthy physically...so the only thing that cheers me up is a Hobbit & LOTR marathon.


Don't tell the elf! (That scene always cheers me up)

Sort of binge watching _Grantchester _on Amazon Prime.


----------



## AltMe

xandy3 said:


> Feeling depressed lately, and not too healthy physically...so the only thing that cheers me up is a Hobbit & LOTR marathon.


I'm waiting for the release of the triple extended version pack of the Hobbit, before doing that binge. I've deliberately not seen Hobbit yet, waiting for the full extended version.


----------



## telracs

A Chef's Life on PBS.


----------



## Sandpiper

Damages


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Just finished binging Jessica Jones on Netflix. I think I'm going to take a bit of a break now for the holiday. After that, though, I'll probably work my way through the Man in the High Castle


----------



## Cuechick

Last weekend I watched the very addicting Flesh and Bone on Starz... ballet drama with a little V.C. Andrews weirdness.... the writing I give a 6  but the dancing a 10.
For you SYTYCD fans, you will quickly spot Alex Wong among the company dancers.


----------



## CegAbq

Cuechick said:


> Last weekend I watched the very addicting Flesh and Bone on Starz... ballet drama with a little V.C. Andrews weirdness.... the writing I give a 6 but the dancing a 10.
> For you SYTYCD fans, you will quickly spot Alex Wong among the company dancers.


I've got Flesh & Bone scheduled on my TiVo (but can also just watch on STARZ). I've watched the first episode & then have been out of town. Reallly liked Ep.1 & am looking forward to more episodes. Love shows that feature any kind of dancing (except I am not into DWTS).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Last weekend I watched the very addicting Flesh and Bone on Starz... ballet drama with a little V.C. Andrews weirdness.... the writing I give a 6 but the dancing a 10.
> For you SYTYCD fans, you will quickly spot Alex Wong among the company dancers.


Why do they always put Alex in the back? He should be featured.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*HOUSE OF CARDS* on Netflix


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Just finished season one of Jessica Jones on Netflix


----------



## Chad Winters

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Just finished season one of Jessica Jones on Netflix


Verdict?
I haven't started yet but looking forward to it


----------



## derek alvah

I also finished binge watching Jessica Jones. I liked it more than Daredevil. David Tenant played an excellent villain as Killgrave.


----------



## A.G. Richards

_Criminal Minds_ Season 10. People kept on telling me it was gruesome, but it turns out to be no more gruesome that the other series. Serial killer fiction is simply a modern form of demonology.


----------



## Atunah

I just found a set of DVD-R I thought I had lost. I am going to binge on Rockstar INXS. It was on 10 years ago and I am a huge INXS fan. Its still my favorite talent show of all times. I am so ecstatic to have found the discs again. They were in a box I never thought they were in all the way in the back of the under stair closet. I hadn't even laid eyes on them in 10 years. And they still work thankfully. Yay.


----------



## CegAbq

Atunah said:


> I just found a set of DVD-R I thought I had lost. I am going to binge on Rockstar INXS. It was on 10 years ago and I am a huge INXS fan. Its still my favorite talent show of all times. I am so ecstatic to have found the discs again. They were in a box I never thought they were in all the way in the back of the under stair closet. I hadn't even laid eyes on them in 10 years. And they still work thankfully. Yay.


----------



## balaspa

We finished Jessica Jones a couple weeks ago. The Man in the High Castle is also outstanding.


----------



## balaspa

I just realized the new season of TransParent came out this weekend on Amazon Prime. We loved the first season, so we're going to have to binge that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tripp said:


> Betsy, is Longmire going any better for you? I started watching it a few weeks ago. It started slow but now I am totally into it. I think they were very carefully setting the groundwork for the long story arc. I am halfway through season 3 and am going to be really sad at the end of season 4. Then I have to wait till next season.


Tripp,

just saw this--yes, Longmire got much better for me, and I'm eagerly awaiting the next season!

Bingewatching Broadchurch now.

Betsy


----------



## cagnes

balaspa said:


> We finished Jessica Jones a couple weeks ago. The Man in the High Castle is also outstanding.


Just finished _The Man in the High Castle_ & right before that, _The Last Kingdom_ on Amazon. I really enjoyed both series!


----------



## Chad Winters

Finally got DW to start watching Chuck with me. My son and I watched them together but she assumed it would not be her thing (it totally is)


----------



## alawston

Some friends lent us the DVDs of Season 1 & 2 of Community. We binged on 4 episodes last night, and loved it!


----------



## Sandpiper

It's about time I watch the popular and now coming to an end Downton Abby.  I'm on season 1, episode 3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cagnes said:


> Just finished _The Man in the High Castle_ & right before that, _The Last Kingdom_ on Amazon. I really enjoyed both series!


I'm having a hard time getting into High Castle... I restarted it to try to get more engaged....



alawston said:


> Some friends lent us the DVDs of Season 1 & 2 of Community. We binged on 4 episodes last night, and loved it!


Not familiar with this--going to have to check it out!

Betsy


----------



## TheLemontree

alawston said:


> Some friends lent us the DVDs of Season 1 & 2 of Community. We binged on 4 episodes last night, and loved it!


We really enjoyed Community!

I'm currently working my way through Jonathan Creek. I love locked room mysteries.

Sent from my GT-S7390 using Tapatalk


----------



## cagnes

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm having a hard time getting into High Castle... I restarted it to try to get more engaged....
> Betsy


I wasn't all that into it in the beginning, it got more interesting as it went on.


----------



## Atunah

I drudged through 3 episodes of High Castle and then I couldn't take it anymore. My husband binged it on another TV.


----------



## LGOULD

Have started "Arrested Development" on Netflix. Dysfunctional families always provide good inspiration.


----------



## mlewis78

I have been watching the 2nd season of Transparent tonight.  Watching 6th half-hour episode and will call it a night.  Recently re-watched Downton Abbey seasons 1-2 and part of 3rd.  Can't say how many times I have watched Downton.


----------



## Scout

Transparent Season 2


----------



## Cuechick

I started Transparent Season 2 as well but then got engrossed in "Making a Murderer" just released on Netflix. It is a very powerful documentary filmed over 10 years. It is a very bizarre series of events told in 10 episodes. I am almost half way through and highly recommend it if you like true crime docs. Extremely well done and proves the old saying that truth _really_ is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> I started Transparent Season 2 as well but then got engrossed in "Making a Murderer" just released on Netflix. It is a very powerful documentary filmed over 10 years. It is a very bizarre series of events told in 10 episodes. I am almost half way through and highly recommend it if you like true crime docs. Extremely well done and proves the old saying that truth _really_ is stranger than fiction.


I do like true crime. I'll try it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I watched two episodes of Dexter tonight. So a binge may be beginning!


----------



## telracs

Eureka Season 1 and 2.


----------



## Linjeakel

I have two whole seasons of _Supernatural_ to catch up on. Actually, I think it's probably two and a half by now. I feel a holiday binge coming on ....


----------



## John Nelson

_Mr. Robot_... a series that just premiered this year on the USA network. I was surprised that such a quality show was on a second-tier cable station.


----------



## Cuechick

Loved Mr. Robot! Can't wait for season 2, there is a thread for just the show on here somewhere.


----------



## telracs

The original series of Mission:Impossible.


----------



## AltMe

Stargate SG1, already to season 3.


----------



## CegAbq

TimothyEllis said:


> Stargate SG1, already to season 3.


Oooh - thanks for the reminder - that is on my to-watch list.


----------



## Sandpiper

Downton Abbey got interrupted by Netflix' original documentary Making a Murderer (10 episodes).


----------



## Scout

Brooklyn Nine Nine


----------



## telracs

Sandpiper said:


> Downton Abbey got interrupted by Netflix' original documentary Making a Murderer (10 episodes).


how was the documentary, betsy?


----------



## deckard

Been watching The Americans on Prime.

deckard


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Saturday we watched almost all of  the Eleven + Amy (&Rory) season of Doctor Who . . . . it was marathoning on BBC America.


----------



## Cuechick

telracs said:


> how was the documentary, betsy?


Not Betsy, but I thought it was riveting. Watched it all in 3 days.


----------



## balaspa

We just binged on Making a Murderer on Netflix. It was really good and will make you mad.


----------



## Atunah

I just discovered SG-1, Stargate. Where the heck have I been, I loved the movie way back. 1997 and MacGyver.  . Well, Richard Dean Anderson that is. Hey, only 10 seasons on Hulu. Should be done in like, um, another 20 years?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Stargate is AWESOME! Anderson is better in the role than Russell in the movie, I think.


----------



## AltMe

Atunah said:


> I just discovered SG-1, Stargate. Where the heck have I been, I loved the movie way back. 1997 and MacGyver.  . Well, Richard Dean Anderson that is. Hey, only 10 seasons on Hulu. Should be done in like, um, another 20 years?


Plus 2 movies, one of which ends season 10, and the other ends the SG1 story as such.

Plus 5 seasons of Stargate Atlantis. Plus 2 seasons of Stargate Universe. RDA has guest appearances in both.

And no, in binge mode, you go through them all too fast.

I'm in season 4 now.


----------



## Atunah

TimothyEllis said:


> Plus 2 movies, one of which ends season 10, and the other ends the SG1 story as such.
> 
> Plus 5 seasons of Stargate Atlantis. Plus 2 seasons of Stargate Universe. RDA has guest appearances in both.
> 
> And no, in binge mode, you go through them all too fast.
> 
> I'm in season 4 now.


It will take us forever with other shows and reading and well life


----------



## AltMe

Atunah said:


> It will take us forever with other shows and reading and well life


 

Life?

Once you start Stargate, there is no such thing as other shows, reading and Life.

There is only the gate, and what lies through it.


----------



## Atunah

Well, I do have to eat sometimes and pay the biils. So far so good. We just stared like yesterday. Only 3 episodes in.  

Oh the 90's cheese, how I missed you so.


----------



## AltMe

Atunah said:


> Well, I do have to eat sometimes and pay the biils.


You learn to do these things while staring at the screen.


----------



## CegAbq

TimothyEllis said:


> You learn to do these things while staring at the screen.


This applies to many many things


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just found "The Newsroom"....good follow-up for "House of Cards"


----------



## Cuechick

balaspa said:


> We just binged on Making a Murderer on Netflix. It was really good and will make you mad.


I agree it is good but frustrating... I am now watching The Jinx on HBOGo which proves that wealthy people have an advantage in our court system... exactly the opposite of the Making a Murderer experience!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NapCat said:


> Just found "The Newsroom"....good follow-up for "House of Cards"


Loved the Newsroom.

Just watched season 1 of Marvel Comics Jessica Jones on Netflix. Haven't quite decided if I really like it or not. Kind of dark but David Tennant had a recurring roll in the first season and he was quite good.

Watching Crossling Lines of Netflix. I think I'm liking it.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Loved the Newsroom.
> 
> Just watched season 1 of Marvel Comics Jessica Jones on Netflix. Haven't quite decided if I really like it or not. Kind of dark but David Tennant had a recurring roll in the first season and he was quite good.
> 
> Watching Crossling Lines of Netflix. I think I'm liking it.
> 
> Betsy


thanks for clarifying something betsy. i was fairly certain it was David Tennant on the posters in the subway station near me...


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Betsy, after watching Daredevil I didn't think they'd be able to do a comic book show darker, but they succeeded with Jessica Jones. I thought it was a pretty good depiction of how a mildly super powered abuse victim would act. The next Marvel Netflix series is going to be Luke Cage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Doctor Who marathon again on BBCA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristine McKinley said:


> Betsy, after watching Daredevil I didn't think they'd be able to do a comic book show darker, but they succeeded with Jessica Jones. I thought it was a pretty good depiction of how a mildly super powered abuse victim would act. The next Marvel Netflix series is going to be Luke Cage.


I agree, it was well done. And I liked the Luke Cage character. I'm not generally much on the superhero genre, but the show was intriguing enough to keep going through the whole season.



telracs said:


> thanks for clarifying something betsy. i was fairly certain it was David Tennant on the posters in the subway station near me...


IMDB is your friend.


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree, it was well done. And I liked the Luke Cage character. I'm not generally much on the superhero genre, but the show was intriguing enough to keep going through the whole season.
> 
> IMDB is your friend.


 didn't care enough to look....


----------



## JETaylor

Binge watched Castle - Season 1 and most of season 2 on the 30th and 31st.  Wish we had brought the rest of season 2 up north.... today would be a good day to binge watch something.


----------



## Scout

Last Man on Earth


----------



## TriciaJ82

Rewatching Keeping Up Appearances


----------



## Alan Petersen

I just binged three seasons of The Killing (over 2-3 days). I have one season left.


----------



## Keith Blenman

I started watching Fringe again. So very incredibly awesome. If you like X-Files, this is a similar show, but they didn't make up the mythology as they went along, and it's much better structured because of it. X-Files is pretty awesome. But Fringe is perfect.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Keith Blenman said:


> "...I started watching Fringe again. So very incredibly awesome....But Fringe is perfect..."


It has some of the elements found in LOST, also from the mind of JJ Abrams....


----------



## Kristine McKinley

It's fun going back and re-watching Fringe and seeing all the little tie-ins and stuff they did throughout the show.


----------



## Atunah

Fringe kind of blew my mind. I think I'll wait a bit before re-watching that. Love xfiles too, which is one of the things I am trying to "binge". Not sure if it counts as binge if one stops and manages maybe one episode a week. 

We did a binge on The Detectorists over new years and now we want to watch the 2nd season and its not anywhere. What a great show, short, but so so good. 

I have so many shows I want to watch and it will I think take longer than I have a life span. Star Gate alone has 10 seasons and I am still at the 1st.  

I have to budget my time so I can still also read a lot and get pesky life chores into the schedule and still watch some shows.


----------



## Tripp

Cuechick said:


> Not Betsy, but I thought it was riveting. Watched it all in 3 days.


I started watching this tonight. I am hooked and if I didn't have to work tomorrow, I think I would be watching it now.


----------



## Cuechick

Watched the first 3 episodes of an Australian series called "A Place to Call Home" not a great title but I like the show. Watching it on The Acorn channel, which I subscribed to through roku. Mostly UK shows...love it!


----------



## NogDog

In spite of the fact that there are a number of things about it that should make me not like it, I've been watching a couple episodes a day of "The Mysteries of Laura" for some reason. I guess I'm able to do the "willing suspension of disbelief" thing with it.


----------



## Chad Winters

The Expanse on Sci-fi. First 4 episodes available online, still not sure if I like it as much as the books but its pretty good


----------



## MelodieRochelle

Nurse Jackie and Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Finished _Crossing the Line_ and started _Luther_. My local PBS station started showing Luther from the beginning two weeks ago, but then I found it on Netflix. Good police show set in the UK (London?)

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Watching The Mysteries of Laura on Netflix

EDIT

Finished watching the first season of Mysteries of Laura and really liked it. Unfortunetely only the last few episodes of the second season are available online so I guess I'll have to wait on it. Not sure what I'm going to be binding next. Battle Creek looks kind of interesting, I've also had Downton Abbey waiting. We'll see.


----------



## Cuechick

Over the weekend I watched a documentary series called Million Dollar American Princesses, hosted by Elizabeth Mc Govern of Downton Abbey. The first 3 episodes you can stream free if you download their channel to your roku ... they just started season two which since I don't have the channel I can buy via Amazon or wait till it shows up on their channel... Fascinating series that profiles women like Consuelo Vanderbilt and Jennie Jerome, mother of Winston Churchill.


----------



## NogDog

Kristine McKinley said:


> Watching The Mysteries of Laura on Netflix
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Finished watching the first season of Mysteries of Laura and really liked it. Unfortunetely only the last few episodes of the second season are available online so I guess I'll have to wait on it. Not sure what I'm going to be binding next. Battle Creek looks kind of interesting, I've also had Downton Abbey waiting. We'll see.


I enjoyed "Mysteries of Laura" and am currently about halfway through "Battle Creek". I'm not enjoying it _quite_ as much, but I suspect you'll like it if you liked "Laura".


----------



## cagnes

Fargo Season 1... hope to watch the last 3 episodes tonight!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Finished Battle Creek, liked it wish they're were more seasons. It wasn't anything profound but I liked the characters and everything that was going on. My normally scheduled programming is starting up in earnest this week so I don't have anything planned to binge right now, though, I might go back and re-watch Marvel's Agent Carter season 1.


----------



## MichelleB675

Battlestar Galactica


----------



## N.Luckourt

The Arrow!


----------



## AltMe

Finished Stargate SG1 (series 10 and Arc of Truth movie), blew through Doctor Who series 9 part 2 over 2 days, and now started Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## ChessDesalls

Caught up on Season 5 of Downton Abbey over Christmas break.


----------



## Scout

Fargo Season 2


----------



## JETaylor

Castle.  We got the series for our son on Christmas and are almost done with season 5 - two more to go.


----------



## msdanielle28

Looking to watch Person of Interest. Never seen it before but it looks like a good show.


----------



## Sarah Chute

ChessDesalls said:


> Caught up on Season 5 of Downton Abbey over Christmas break.


Downton Abbey will always be my go-to show... <3 <3  I love it so much and I'm sure I'll have withdrawals once Season 6 is over. But I'm looking forward to refilling (note: never replacing!  ) that time with PBS's new show Mercy Street, about a Union hospital in Virginia, during the Civil War. I saw the first episode last week and I was impressed.

I've also been going through Call the Midwife on Netflix, too, which is always very good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

*Just got out from....*
_*
.............Under the Dome*_


----------



## Scout

The Flash


----------



## Alan Petersen

Started to binge on Mad Dogs (U.S. version on Amazon prime) last night. Made it through the first four episodes. Six to go. It's a good show!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Watching Foyle's War on Netflix, it's really more like movies than episodes but thankfully it's a British show so there aren't that many in a season. Really liking it.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Kristine McKinley said:


> Watching Foyle's War on Netflix, it's really more like movies than episodes but thankfully it's a British show so there aren't that many in a season. Really liking it.


Ahhh Foyle's War is soooo good! I haven't finished the last season yet, but I really like this show. The first couple of seasons were my favorite.


----------



## Meemo

Almost done with my binge of The Great British Baking Show on Netflix. Only have the finale left - then I'll be heading to YouTube to binge on previous seasons.


----------



## cagnes

Watched 5 episodes yesterday & loving it!


----------



## AltMe

Finished StarGate Atlantis, and almost finished Forever.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm binge-watching _The Expanse_. I got to the next to last episode in the season and realized that it looked interesting, but that I had not obviously paid much attention during the episodes that had played, because I had no idea what the plot was or who most of the characters were.

So know I have to start over again (fortunately all were still on the PVR), but actually watching this time. 

Mike


----------



## CegAbq

jmiked said:


> I got to the ... episode in the season and realized that it looked interesting, but that I had not obviously paid much attention during the episodes that had played, because I had no idea what the plot was or who most of the characters were.
> 
> So know I have to start over again (fortunately all were still on the PVR), but actually watching this time.


 , Whoa! I do this with embarrassing regularity!


----------



## mlewis78

Do you ever watch something while online?  I get busy with something online and miss the essence of the tv program.  Sometimes.


----------



## Maggie Brooke

In the past few months I've binged watched Jane the Virgin, Making a Murderer, and Transparent.

We just started Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23 on Netflix. It's surprisingly funny.

The shows I can watch over and over again are: Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel, and Parks and Recreation. Those three never get old.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

We have to get the disks from Netflix but my dad, sister, and I will be binge-watching the original X-Files.
My sis and I have never seen them and we love the reboot so we can't wait to start from the beginning!


----------



## KeraEmory

Oh nice, I could talk about television all day.

Latest Netflix binge: the whole run of House.

Guilty pleasure that is way better than it should be: The 100

(Actually, almost anything on the CW fits that bill.)

Critically acclaimed shows I liked before they were cool: Transparent, Wolf Hall

The only "reality" show I watch: RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm just getting into Ripper Street. Never bothered with it previously, despite the fact that it's run several seasons, but I streamed Episode 1 a while back and it's actually pretty good.


----------



## AltMe

Now into Stargate Universe.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Columbo! Peter falk is awesome. I love the early to late seventies vibe. Spielberg directed an early episode.


----------



## Maggie Brooke

We just started binge watching UnREAL, a drama from Lifetime that is on Hulu. It's written and directed by Marti Noxon, one of the main people from Buffy. From what I can gather, it is a pretty accurate portrayal of what goes on behind the scenes of those Bachelor shows. Apparently one of the writers worked on the show for years and had to get out of her contract. The environment was making her suicidal.

It's a pretty harsh indictment of "reality" television and also somewhat peripherally on the power of manipulation and psychology and how it can ruin a person's life.


----------



## Cuechick

cagnes said:


> Watched 5 episodes yesterday & loving it!


I enjoyed it, then for some reason have not yet watched the last episode... its just sitting on my DVR. I need a rainy day so I can make a cup of tea and finish it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

....Well, it may not be "manly", but I have hopelessly succumbed _[size=14pt]DOWNTON ABBEY._
.........and just when I thought it could not get better
...............Shirley MacLaine showed up !
.......................*and* played opposite Maggie Smith !!
[/size]


----------



## AltMe

Half way through Stargate Universe, but stopped for the Husbands of River Song, and season 5 of Lost Girl, both of which came out this week.


----------



## Jane917

My first binge watching experience started two days ago with Doc Martin. The current production is Season 7, but we are now half way through Season 2. It is a BBC production and hilarious. I don't know how we have missed it before. Some friends clued us into it. We are watching on Netflix.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Love Doc Martin, still waiting on the most recent season to be uploaded to Netflix.


----------



## TheLemontree

Oh, I had forgotten about Doc Marten! Shall have to track down some of those.

I'm still working my way through Jonathon Creek, so it's not turning out to be bingeing so much as sedately nibbling with that series. 

But a friend owns all the Downton Abbey DVDs and we've just started a regular Downton night and have begun at the beginning. I've never seen it before and am loving it.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

I am binge watching my sales reports page.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

PJ_Cherubino said:


> I am binge watching my sales reports page.


I was too, but it got too depressing and I had to quit


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Quiet said:


> Midsomer Murders
> 
> Love it!


Definitely one of my favorites. I especially love Joyce.

I just started watching Foyle's War.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Jane917 said:


> My first binge watching experience started two days ago with Doc Martin. The current production is Season 7, but we are now half way through Season 2. It is a BBC production and hilarious. I don't know how we have missed it before. Some friends clued us into it. We are watching on Netflix.


It's not actually a BBC production, it's made by ITV, the oldest commercial network in the UK.

I watched Series 7 on Acorn TV several months ago. I'm hoping there will be a Series 8, but have heard nothing yet.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> It's not actually a BBC production, it's made by ITV, the oldest commercial network in the UK.
> 
> I watched Series 7 on Acorn TV several months ago. I'm hoping there will be a Series 8, but have heard nothing yet.
> 
> Mike


The last I watched was the episode where


Spoiler



Mrs. Tishle kidnapped the baby.


Are there more after that? I don't think it's on Netflix anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not a 'binge' but I have started watching Downton Abbey as it's free streaming with Amazon Prime. I'm up to episode 4 or 5 of season 1. Reminds me of the old Masterpiece Theatre _Upstairs, Downstairs_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not a 'binge' but I have started watching Downton Abbey as it's free streaming with Amazon Prime. I'm up to episode 4 or 5 of season 1. Reminds me of the old Masterpiece Theatre _Upstairs, Downstairs_.


_Upstairs, Downstairs_ was a fabulous show. I watched it again when it was on Netflix and it was still wonderful.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The last I watched was the episode where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Tishle kidnapped the baby.
> 
> 
> Are there more after that? I don't think it's on Netflix anymore.


That's the end episode of Series 5. Series 7 aired late last year. All the episodes (plus the two "prequel" movies) are on Acorn TV, a streaming service available from Amazon and Roku.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> That's the end episode of Series 5. Series 7 aired late last year. All the episodes (plus the two "prequel" movies) are on Acorn TV, a streaming service available from Amazon and Roku.
> 
> Mike


I guess that's why it's no longer on Netflix.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I guess that's why it's no longer on Netflix.


Well, they are only licensed to stream them for a certain period of time, and when it runs out they disappear. I hear Dr Who is gone from Netflix as of last month, also.

Mike


----------



## mlewis78

jmiked said:


> It's not actually a BBC production, it's made by ITV, the oldest commercial network in the UK.
> 
> I watched Series 7 on Acorn TV several months ago. I'm hoping there will be a Series 8, but have heard nothing yet.
> 
> Mike


There will be two more seasons of Doc Martin, but I think they make them every OTHER year. Martin Clunes and his wife announced it in an interview (his wife is one of the top people involved in the production of Doc Martin). So there will eventually be a Series 8 and a Series 9.


----------



## NogDog

I've gone through several seasons of "House, M.D." over that past month or two. It's sort of a guilty pleasure: the situations are contrived, the medical aspects of the plots are repetitious (in terms of how they come to an eventual diagnosis), but I still enjoy watching it. I assume that must in large part be due to Hugh Laurie.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

mlewis78 said:


> There will be two more seasons of Doc Martin, but I think they make them every OTHER year. Martin Clunes and his wife announced it in an interview (his wife is one of the top people involved in the production of Doc Martin). So there will eventually be a Series 8 and a Series 9.


Good to hear that. They do make them every two years, releasing in odd-numbered years. And yeah, it's nice to have your wife running herd on the series.

Mike


----------



## cagnes

_"The 100"_. I watched seasons 1 & 2 last week & just caught up with season 3. Now I'm all set for tonight's new episode!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> Good to hear that. They do make them every two years, releasing in odd-numbered years. And yeah, it's nice to have your wife running herd on the series.
> 
> Mike


I just saw Mrs. Tishell on an episode of Foyle's War. Haven't had a chance to finish watching it yet, but I think she might be the villain. Oh, and the painter that was involved with Aunt Joan is also in that episode.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I love how that happens with British TV. There are some actors like that in American television, but it doesn't seem as prevalent.


----------



## AltMe

Kristine McKinley said:


> I love how that happens with British TV. There are some actors like that in American television, but it doesn't seem as prevalent.


Do you mean the same actors turning up in different shows?


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Yes


----------



## AltMe

TimothyEllis said:


> Do you mean the same actors turning up in different shows?





Kristine McKinley said:


> Yes


This happens a lot in Canada made tv. Pretty much every series I've watched made there from 1998 onwards, has had the same people come in for episode parts, or ongoing secondary roles.

The other thing which happens is the stars from one show, turn up for episode parts in another being made at the same time.


----------



## CegAbq

TimothyEllis said:


> Do you mean the same actors turning up in different shows?


As I watch more TV (American TV) I see this happening as well, kind of fun


----------



## Jane917

We are bingeing newcomers. We recently discovered Doc Martin, a BBC series. We have averaged 5 episodes/night for the past week. We are up to Season 5. All other TV, including news and debates have fallen to the wayside. We will come up for air soon.


----------



## KeraEmory

cagnes said:


> _"The 100"_. I watched seasons 1 & 2 last week & just caught up with season 3. Now I'm all set for tonight's new episode!


This show is so much better than it has any right to be.


----------



## msdanielle28

Seen a little clipping of How to Get Away with Murder, and thinking of watching the first season. It looked interesting. I might watch a couple episodes to see how it goes.


----------



## AltMe

Jane917 said:


> We are bingeing newcomers. We recently discovered Doc Martin, a BBC series. We have averaged 5 episodes/night for the past week. We are up to Season 5. All other TV, including news and debates have fallen to the wayside. We will come up for air soon.


Why bother coming up for air?

You should already be looking for your next binge.

I stopped watching tv, and all forms of news about 15 years ago, and I'm a much happier person without it. I always have something to watch on a disc.


----------



## KeraEmory

TimothyEllis said:


> Why bother coming up for air?
> 
> You should already be looking for your next binge.
> 
> I stopped watching tv, and all forms of news about 15 years ago, and I'm a much happier person without it. I always have something to watch on a disc.


Slightly confused by your reply; what are you watching on disc?

Also, you're missing out on a true golden age of scripted drama--with the diversification of content producers, there is some seriously high quality stuff being produced.

Generally agree with you about news, but understand that it is possible to access tons of quality serial dramas without a cable subscription or live television.


----------



## AltMe

TimothyEllis said:


> Why bother coming up for air?
> 
> You should already be looking for your next binge.
> 
> I stopped watching tv, and all forms of news about 15 years ago, and I'm a much happier person without it. I always have something to watch on a disc.





KeraEmory said:


> Slightly confused by your reply; what are you watching on disc?
> 
> Also, you're missing out on a true golden age of scripted drama--with the diversification of content producers, there is some seriously high quality stuff being produced.
> 
> Generally agree with you about news, but understand that it is possible to access tons of quality serial dramas without a cable subscription or live television.


Everything I watch is on disc. I usually wait for the blue-rays, but am still buying dvd's if I have to.

I dont watch scripted drama. In fact, I'm not even sure what it is. If its not sci-fi or fantasy, I dont watch it. (With a very few exceptions).

Currently watching season 5 of Lost Girl, but I seem to have lost interest. 4 episodes to go, and that might be it, regardless if the show goes on. Saw season 5 part 1 of Haven this morning, and didn't get it because the MC has gone dark, and I'm not sure I want to go there.

Going back to SGU season 2 when I finish Lost Girl.

While other people watch the news and current affairs over dinner, I watch something off a disc.

I dont even watch Doctor Who off the tv any more. I wait for the discs. Same as I dont go to the cinema anymore, but wait for the disc.


----------



## andreadrew

Ann of Arlington me too!  Downton Abbey - up to Season 3 episode 2 in just two weeks of watching.
I love it!


----------



## KeraEmory

TimothyEllis said:


> Everything I watch is on disc. I usually wait for the blue-rays, but am still buying dvd's if I have to.
> 
> I dont watch scripted drama. In fact, I'm not even sure what it is. If its not sci-fi or fantasy, I dont watch it. (With a very few exceptions).
> 
> Currently watching season 5 of Lost Girl, but I seem to have lost interest. 4 episodes to go, and that might be it, regardless if the show goes on. Saw season 5 part 1 of Haven this morning, and didn't get it because the MC has gone dark, and I'm not sure I want to go there.
> 
> Going back to SGU season 2 when I finish Lost Girl.
> 
> While other people watch the news and current affairs over dinner, I watch something off a disc.
> 
> I dont even watch Doctor Who off the tv any more. I wait for the discs. Same as I dont go to the cinema anymore, but wait for the disc.


Sorry, it was your "I stopped watching TV" that threw me. Then when you said disc, I thought you meant movies were superior to television.

Scripted drama typically means any hourlong tv show that is like the Sopranos, Game of Thrones, etc. The phrase probably came up to differentiate from reality tv.


----------



## AltMe

KeraEmory said:


> Sorry, it was your "I stopped watching TV" that threw me. Then when you said disc, I thought you meant movies were superior to television.
> 
> Scripted drama typically means any hourlong tv show that is like the Sopranos, Game of Thrones, etc. The phrase probably came up to differentiate from reality tv.


TV is free to air that someone else decided what you watch.
Disc is what you put into your machine, that displays on the same box the tv uses.
Scripted Drama? Yeah, I guess I pay that. But so called reality tv is anything but.
Not interested into anything like Sopranos. Gave up on of GoT at season 3.

Waiting for the next seasons of Person of Interest, Grimm, Continuum and Alphas.


----------



## KeraEmory

TimothyEllis said:


> TV is free to air that someone else decided what you watc


You're missing out streaming services like Netflix and Amazon, which produce original content that you stream on demand. HBO and Showtime can also be purchased a la carte now as an app.

I think we're talking past each other in any case. You obviously have a system that's working for you.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've just (today) finished binge-watching the first through latest-shows in the second series of _The Doctor Blake Mysteries_, an Australian series about a police surgeon. It's set in the late 1950s. I was turned off the series by the first episode, which was heavy on gang activity (one of the things I have an intense dislike of). I gave it another chance a year or so later and liked the second episode quite a lot. By that time, I had all the first series (10 eps) on the DVR, so I started burning through them and discovered that the second series was being aired and I had missed the first two eps. The first and second series apparently have different ID numbers in the digital program information, as well as slightly different names (at least on PBS). The first series was _The Doctor Blake Mysteries_, and the second was _Doctor Blake Mysteries_ (maybe it's the other way around). Go figure. The name change wouldn't be enough to keep the second series from recording, since DVRs use the internal ID number to identify each series. The ID number would tell the DVR that it was a different show entirely. It's not available for streaming anywhere, so I'll have to wait for re-runs to get the eps I missed. Thankfully, the local PBS station tends to re-show series like this a few months later.

This isn't the first time new seasons haven't been recorded due to this problem. It seems to crop up every several years.

I like this show a lot (save the first one). The interactions between the police surgeon and the Chief Inspector of the local police seems more realistic than it does in other TV shows, even with the surgeon taking more of a part in investigations in the second series.

Mike


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

"Highway Thru Hell" a reality TV show about heavy recovery tow truck operators in the Cascade Mountains in British Coumbia, Canada.

I'm amazed by the specialized skills these guys have. Some of the wrecks that people survive are absolutely amazing. There are also a couple tragedies which really suck. I think the filmmakers handle it very well. Oh, and trucks ... lots of trucks ...


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Finished Foyle's War, really loved it especially the first four seasons. Decided to finish Continuum before I start another series. Finished the second season and thought the ending was interesting but didn't like the season as a whole. Only finishing the series because there aren't that many episodes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristine McKinley said:


> Finished Foyle's War, really loved it especially the first four seasons. Decided to finish Continuum before I start another series. Finished the second season and thought the ending was interesting but didn't like the season as a whole. Only finishing the series because there aren't that many episodes.


I'm still on season 1 of Foyle's War. What I find most interesting is the conditions in England at the time especially how people were reacting to the coming invasion by the Germans. We know now that it never happened, but it was very real back then.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm still on season 1 of Foyle's War. What I find most interesting is the conditions in England at the time especially how people were reacting to the coming invasion by the Germans. We know now that it never happened, but it was very real back then.


 They did a good job of stuff like that throughout the series. The first five seasons are awesome, the last few are still good but I didn't think they quiet captured what made the first few so great for me. I loved that Foyle doesn't let people get away with things just because it's war time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristine McKinley said:


> They did a good job of stuff like that throughout the series. The first five seasons are awesome, the last few are still good but I didn't think they quiet captured what made the first few so great for me. I loved that Foyle doesn't let people get away with things just because it's war time.


Ah, yes.


Spoiler



The American.


 Loved how Foyle went after him in the end.


----------



## mlewis78

*Foyle's War* is one of my favorites. I have watched it streaming, but I have the first 5 or so seasons on dvd.

Someone at work told me about *Top Boy*, which originally aired on Channel Four in England. It is very dark, about drug dealers in a project in North London. I have watched 2 episodes. There are 2 seasons, with 4 episodes in each. I do not recommend if you want something uplifting. I can't binge watch it, but I found it interesting.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Star Trek: Deep Space 9

I slogged through 3 seasons to get to the good parts. IMHO things really kick in toward the middle of season 3.

Getting attached to the characters and see how they develop. Also, the cast seems to be gelling really well. The actors seem to have good chemistry. All very interesting things to notice.

I just have to say that seasons 1 and 2 were pretty aweful. My hardcore trek buddy told me to stick it out and I'm glad I did.


----------



## AltMe

PJ_Cherubino said:


> Star Trek: Deep Space 9
> I slogged through 3 seasons to get to the good parts. IMHO things really kick in toward the middle of season 3.


That's pretty good advise. When I rerun, I tend to start at season 4.

I'm currently watching the second season of the new Thunderbirds.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

PJ_Cherubino said:


> Star Trek: Deep Space 9
> 
> I slogged through 3 seasons to get to the good parts. IMHO things really kick in toward the middle of season 3.


That's good to know. A few years back I got through two and a half seasons before giving up. I guess I should try again.


----------



## Chad Winters

Kristine McKinley said:


> That's good to know. A few years back I got through two and a half seasons before giving up. I guess I should try again.


Me too I keep meaning to go back and finish the last season or two


----------



## AltMe

Kristine McKinley said:


> That's good to know. A few years back I got through two and a half seasons before giving up. I guess I should try again.


You gave up too soon. 

Definitely worth trying again, but you can just start from where you left off.

Minor spoiler - someone well known in the Trek universe joins DS9 at the beginning of season 4, (which is after the movie Generations) and the whole thing changes tone for the better.

By season 5, you will be binge watching it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I subscribed to Hulu with my Roku box. I immediately started binge-watching _QI_, a British faux quiz show that I find hilariously funny, and _New Tricks_, a British police show about a group of old-school retired police detectives who get hired as consultants to be a cold-case squad. Both shows have been running for over ten years in the UK.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> This week I subscribed to Hulu with my Roku box. I immediately started binge-watching _QI_, a British faux quiz show that I find hilariously funny, and _New Tricks_, a British police show about a group of old-school retired police detectives who get hired as consultants to be a cold-case squad. Both shows have been running for over ten years in the UK.
> 
> Mike


I didn't know QI was on Hulu. I've only seen it a couple of times and I loved it. Sheesh, sometimes there's just too much to watch.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sheesh, sometimes there's just too much to watch.


Totally agree.
Too much to watch; too much to listen; too much to learn .....


----------



## joyjennings

Before 'Orange is the new black', before 'Wentworth' and before any other current prison shows, there was the original 'Prisoner Cell Block H' which started in Australia 1979 and went for almost 700 episodes. It had such a massive cult following, they made a new version 'Wentworth' but it isn't as good in my opinion. Anyway it's getting us through winter in Canada and my partner loves it too but I keep having to explain all our 'Aussieisms' lol. Such a high drama, well acted, suspenseful show with lots of laughs and wonderful characters. You can watch every episode on youtube and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I'm watching an Aussie show as well, after finishing Foyle's War I wanted another period mystery show so now I'm watching Miss Fisher's Mysteries.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I need to get baack to foyle's War.


----------



## Meemo

We just binged the current season of Scandal from our DVR. This weekend it'll be the new season of House of Cards - went up today. Next up will probably be the new season of Bosch, which we saw last night goes up on Amazon March 11.


----------



## Sandpiper

House of Cards season 4.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sandpiper said:


> House of Cards season 4.


Yup ! Here too !!


----------



## Sandpiper

Sandpiper said:


> House of Cards season 4.


 And now we have to wait another year?!


----------



## AltMe

I picked up season 1 of the Flash on special, and am half way through it now.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

We're still on The X-Files at this house. Probably will be for some time...darn those Netflix DVDs are slow to arrive.


----------



## Mandy Lee

Hi all.

I've just binge watched seasons 1-5 of The Walking Dead.  Now waiting for season 6 on DVD.

I've also recently binge watched every Michael Fassbender film I could find.

My biggest binge ever was House.  I think I could go on Mastermind with that as my specialist subject.

Now looking for something new!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

After watching the final episode, I've started re-watching _Downton Abbey_ from the beginning. Amazon Prime has the series with the uncut UK episodes. The American eps were cut 8-10 minutes from what I hear. I doubt if I'll ever notice anything additional, but still...

I also have _Gosford Park_ flagged to re-watch this weekend.

Mike


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sandpiper said:


> And now we have to wait another year?!



GASP !!


----------



## FMH

NapCat said:


> Yup ! Here too !!


House of Cards Season 4 - just finished Ep. 2 and am shocked by the end with what she said to her mother, after her mother got all her friends to help her. SHOCKED.


----------



## Sarah Chute

Just started watching Mr. Selfridge on Amazon Instant. Love the Edwardian costumes! 
I like it, but I think I'll get into it more once I'm more adjusted to his loud American accent... he's kind of brash, but I suppose that's all part of his character.


----------



## Maggie Brooke

I just finished binge watching season 5 of Downton Abbey (the penultimate season), since it's free on Amazon. But since I didn't catch the final season soon enough on PBS and don't want to pay on Amazon, I've had to steer clear of social media for the last few days, lest I get spoiled. 

We're also about to start binge watching the rest of the final season of The Good Wife, since we need to catch up before the series finale later this spring. If you haven't watched that one, it would be a satisfying one to binge watch from the beginning on Netflix. We just re-watched the pilot and really holds up to a second viewing. I love that show. Possibly my favorite network television show ever.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished watching Doc Martin, Season 7. More drama than comedy, I think, but a  very satisfactory ending.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

TimothyEllis said:


> You gave up too soon.
> 
> Definitely worth trying again, but you can just start from where you left off.
> 
> Minor spoiler - someone well known in the Trek universe joins DS9 at the beginning of season 4, (which is after the movie Generations) and the whole thing changes tone for the better.
> 
> By season 5, you will be binge watching it.


Yeah, the last 3 seasons were nothing short of phenomenal. I wish they could have started out that way. I suspect existential angst was the motivating force there....

Anyway, the plots get into classic science fiction themes with some truly amazing stories. I don't want to spoil anything. Even Avery Brook's weird acting, with his perfect diction and pseudo-Shakespearean cadence, found its groove as the series progressed.

The character arcs were also fantastic. I came to love the Ferengi element, especially the frenemy relationship between Odo and Quark. There are some really great examinations of war and violence as well.

The character relationships were fantastic in general.

I came to love the Ferengi Nog as well. I'll stop before I give spoilers.


----------



## mlewis78

I started watching Miranda (British comedy series) last night.  I'm into season 2 now.  I watched 2 episodes of House of Cards last week and will watch more of it soon.


----------



## spotsmom

We watched Season 4 of House of Cards in the past week.  Couldn't believe the ending of the season finale.  Will Frank and Claire stop at nothing?

Next up, at least for me, will be Bosch (season 2).


----------



## Sandpiper

I am bingeing on Downton Abbey.  I'm on season 2, episode 9 -- Christmas episode.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sandpiper said:


> I am bingeing on Downton Abbey. I'm on season 2, episode 9 -- Christmas episode.


That's exactly where I am!  Streaming from Amazon via Prime. Though the internet had hiccups last night so I didn't quite finish it . . . . probably will tonight and start Series 3.

Though the hubs is away this week which means I can watch regular TV stuff that's recorded. When he's home he watches the judge shows and I go to bed and he watches what's on when it's on. Then I want to watch it the next night and he says, 'but I already saw it'.


----------



## Jane917

We are now bingeing Transparent. Only a few episodes in on Season 1.


----------



## KeraEmory

Jane917 said:


> We are now bingeing Transparent. Only a few episodes in on Season 1.


Excellent show. Tough to get through at times (lots of characters not exactly likeable) but I was glad I'd watched it when someone close to me came out as transgender.


----------



## AltMe

I'm now watching Arrow, after the crossovers in the Flash got me interested.


----------



## KeraEmory

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm now watching Arrow, after the crossovers in the Flash got me interested.


(If the first couple of episodes don't hook you, stick with it. Kicks in hard about midway through S1.)


----------



## AltMe

KeraEmory said:


> (If the first couple of episodes don't hook you, stick with it. Kicks in hard about midway through S1.)


I bought the 3 pack. Up to the last episode of S1 now.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

KeraEmory said:


> (If the first couple of episodes don't hook you, stick with it. Kicks in hard about midway through S1.)


Thanks for that. I am almost midway through s1. I enjoy the premise and the first few eps but I feel it is getting bogged down in the interpersonal drama. While that is important, I feel it's overdone. Feels like Dawson's Creek...


----------



## KeraEmory

PJ_Cherubino said:


> Thanks for that. I am almost midway through s1. I enjoy the premise and the first few eps but I feel it is getting bogged down in the interpersonal drama. While that is important, I feel it's overdone. Feels like Dawson's Creek...


Hah, I was specifically going to mention the soapy bits, but since you watch Flash I figured you were already immune.  (It will feel less 'young' soon.)

(edit, sorry, lost track of the fact that there were multiple responses, other person mentioned Flash.)


----------



## mlewis78

I want to watch more Miranda, but my fire TV audio does not work.  I posted about this in Amazon Devices.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

PJ_Cherubino said:


> Thanks for that. I am almost midway through s1. I enjoy the premise and the first few eps but I feel it is getting bogged down in the interpersonal drama. While that is important, I feel it's overdone. Feels like Dawson's Creek...


Second season is better, not as many angsty teen moments, imo.


----------



## thejordanmason

Mad Men and Boardwalk Empire currently, two fantastic shows.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished watching all the episodes of Miranda.  Also watched all of Martin Clunes' Wild Life on Acorn. There were 6 episodes, each about 48 minutes.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Daredevil Season 2


----------



## Maggie Brooke

KeraEmory said:


> (If the first couple of episodes [of Arrow] don't hook you, stick with it. Kicks in hard about midway through S1.)


Plus there are the Arrow's workout montages. Always enjoyable television.


----------



## KeraEmory

Maggie Brooke said:


> Plus there are the Arrow's workout montages. Always enjoyable television.


http://www.tvfanatic.com/2013/09/arrow-hot-shots-season-2-cast-photos-set-shirtless-stage/

'Nuff said.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

"Bob's Burgers" the first season is hit or miss, but I'm in season 3 and it just keeps getting better. The comedy timing is amazing. Some of tbe sight gags are near perfect. 

Be on the lookout for beefsquatch.


----------



## Maggie Brooke

PJ_Cherubino said:


> "Bob's Burgers" the first season is hit or miss, but I'm in season 3 and it just keeps getting better. The comedy timing is amazing. Some of tbe sight gags are near perfect.
> 
> Be on the lookout for beefsquatch.


I'm not a huge cartoon fan, but I do find Bob's Burgers hilarious. My husband is the one who got me into to watching it. One thing we like about it is that it is not sardonic or rude. The comedy doesn't rest in humiliation or cynicism. It's a pretty straightforward and lighthearted comedy. It has heart.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Maggie Brooke said:


> I'm not a huge cartoon fan, but I do find Bob's Burgers hilarious. My husband is the one who got me into to watching it. One thing we like about it is that it is not sardonic or rude. The comedy doesn't rest in humiliation or cynicism. It's a pretty straightforward and lighthearted comedy. It has heart.


Well you sold it to me, I'm going to add it to my list


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

Kristine McKinley said:


> Well you sold it to me, I'm going to add it to my list


An example of why I love B.B.:

"...so you came back through time just to tell me this, just to be a narrator, and you didn't bring any special weapons or anything? Just a bucketload of exposition and a stupid moustache?"

It's also a great warning to be crafty with your plot devices, lest a 9 y.o. girl wearing pink bunny ears calls you out.


----------



## Maggie Brooke

Kristine McKinley said:


> Well you sold it to me, I'm going to add it to my list


Oh, and with lots of fart jokes in between the heart. You have been forewarned 

FWIW, the only other cartoon I enjoy is Phineas and Ferb. My kids watch it and I think I laugh more than they do.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I binge-watched fuller House a month ago. Now just patiently waiting for Game of Thrones.


----------



## LGOULD

Just finished House of Cards, and now onto Scandal and Madame Secretary on Netflix. As if there weren't enough real-life politics going on!


----------



## Cuechick

Over just the last few days I caught up on all 7 episodes of 11.22.63 on Hulu, the finale is tonight. Also on Hulu I watched The Enfield Haunting, pretty good poltergeist tale with Timothy Spall, just 3 episodes. Yesterday on Acorn I watched all of "The Brontes of Haworth" and the first two of "The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie" both are 70's mini series and taped, rather than filmed. The latter being a bit better quality than the Brontes. Still, the Brontes story is so unique and tragic I just could not stop watching, 5 full episodes (the 6th is just a trailer) I am pretty surprised it has not been done more often. There is a new version in pre-production now, I am hoping it done well.


----------



## mlewis78

I watched the 2nd season of Happy Valley (Sarah Lancashire) via netflix streaming over the weekend.  6 episodes.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> Over just the last few days I caught up on all 7 episodes of 11.22.63 on Hulu, the finale is tonight. Also on Hulu I watched The Enfield Haunting, pretty good poltergeist tale with Timothy Spall, just 3 episodes. Yesterday on Acorn I watched all of "The Brontes of Haworth" and the first two of "The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie" both are 70's mini series and taped, rather than filmed. The latter being a bit better quality than the Brontes. Still, the Brontes story is so unique and tragic I just could not stop watching, 5 full episodes (the 6th is just a trailer) I am pretty surprised it has not been done more often. There is a new version in pre-production now, I am hoping it done well.


I don't remember _The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie_ being a mini-series. I saw it as a movie with Maggie Smith (1969). I think that was the first thing I ever saw her in.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just discovered yesterday that the third season of _Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries_ has showed up on Netflix without any fanfare. So I'm binge-watching all the new eps over several days.


----------



## KeraEmory

mlewis78 said:


> I watched the 2nd season of Happy Valley (Sarah Lancashire) via netflix streaming over the weekend. 6 episodes.


Would you be willing to hint if it's as dark as the first season was?

Currently doing a full rewatch of House of Lies. Really recommend it. Don Cheadle, Kristen Bell, and a great supporting cast. Hilarious and super raunchy, so be warned. Not to be confused with House of Cards, which I gave up on a few seasons back.


----------



## mlewis78

KeraEmory said:


> Would you be willing to hint if it's as dark as the first season was?
> 
> Currently doing a full rewatch of House of Lies. Really recommend it. Don Cheadle, Kristen Bell, and a great supporting cast. Hilarious and super raunchy, so be warned. Not to be confused with House of Cards, which I gave up on a few seasons back.


I'd say it's less dark than the 1st season. A lot of things happen and some of it is disturbing. I read the NY Times review (I think it was the Times) and they mention it not being as dark as the 1st season. I watched a little more than 4 episodes the 1st night and just had to watch the rest Sunday evening, even before my dvr'd PBS shows.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I just discovered yesterday that the third season of _Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries_ has showed up on Netflix without any fanfare. So I'm binge-watching all the new eps over several days.


I really have to get around to watching that series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Watching Fortitude on Amazon prime now--it only has one season.  I don't usually start shows with only one season.  And it's making me very cold.  (Set in the Arctic).

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Watching Fortitude on Amazon prime now--it only has one season. I don't usually start shows with only one season. And it's making me very cold. (Set in the Arctic).
> 
> Betsy


I've been thinking about trying that one, mostly because of Stanley Tucci.

We blitzed through season 2 of Bosch over the weekend. Well done, again.


----------



## KeraEmory

mlewis78 said:


> I'd say it's less dark than the 1st season. A lot of things happen and some of it is disturbing. I read the NY Times review (I think it was the Times) and they mention it not being as dark as the 1st season. I watched a little more than 4 episodes the 1st night and just had to watch the rest Sunday evening, even before my dvr'd PBS shows.


Thanks! I liked what seemed to be the setup (no-nonsense beat cop in a small English town), and the sister, but the kidnapping stuff was harsh. I don't mind that kind of thing, and I get that "Happy Valley" is an ironic title, I just got the first ten minutes of what seemed to be a different show, back in S1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Meemo said:


> I've been thinking about trying that one, mostly because of Stanley Tucci.
> 
> We blitzed through season 2 of Bosch over the weekend. Well done, again.


Love Stanley Tucci. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I don't remember _The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie_ being a mini-series. I saw it as a movie with Maggie Smith (1969). I think that was the first thing I ever saw her in.


Yes, the movie is amazing but this was a Scottish production with the wonderful Geraldine McEwan in the lead done almost 10 years later in 1978.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0159199/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2


----------



## KindleGirl

I watched the first show of Bosch when it came out and then never got back to it. I finally got back to them last week and have a hard time stopping. I only have 3 episodes left in season 2! Then it's going to be a long wait for season 3. Loving this series!


----------



## telracs

I'm watching the 1980's two season series of Mission:Impossible and continuing my Jim Phelps crush.


----------



## deckard

KindleGirl said:


> I watched the first show of Bosch when it came out and then never got back to it. I finally got back to them last week and have a hard time stopping. I only have 3 episodes left in season 2! Then it's going to be a long wait for season 3. Loving this series!


I only have one episode left. About time I found something else to watch on Prime.

Deckard


----------



## Maggie Brooke

We're watching Season 2 of Catastrophe on Amazon. That's the funniest comedy I've seen in a while. Well, except for Broad City. Both are knocking it out of the park at the moment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Property Brothers at Home_. There are only four episodes but it was really interesting to see what they came up with for themselves. Like a gigantic enclosed water slide and 8.5 ton palm trees.


----------



## Cuechick

Maggie Brooke said:


> We're watching Season 2 of Catastrophe on Amazon. That's the funniest comedy I've seen in a while. Well, except for Broad City. Both are knocking it out of the park at the moment.


Started this tonight based on your recommendation and loving it! Just finishing up season one... will save season 2 for another night.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Watching Fortitude on Amazon prime now--it only has one season. I don't usually start shows with only one season. And it's making me very cold. (Set in the Arctic).
> 
> Betsy


I was surprised that _Fortitude_ got another season... it seemed like everything was pretty much wrapped up. I remember reading that it was intended as a 'limited series'.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished season 3 of Downton Abbey. . . . boy that was a wild ride!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just finished season 3 of Downton Abbey. . . . boy that was a wild ride!


 



jmiked said:


> I was surprised that _Fortitude_ got another season... it seemed like everything was pretty much wrapped up. I remember reading that it was intended as a 'limited series'.


I'm not quite done yet, but yes, it does seem as if there wouldn't be anywhere to go the way this is headed...we'll see. I do think it's the kind of show that you need to focus on while you're watching it. I had to restart it a couple of times.


----------



## prairiesky

I have just begun watching Bosch and am enjoying it.  It's dark and creepy.  I think that it is so well done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm watching Midsomer Murders. I liked John Nettles as Tom Barnaby and I especially liked Joyce. But I like the new DCI Barnaby even more.


----------



## Meemo

We binged the last 4 episodes of 11.22.63 on Hulu today.  DH hadn't read the book and was doing a lot of guessing as to what would happen.  It's been so long since I read it I wasn't always sure how much it was straying from the book.  But we both really enjoyed it.


----------



## CegAbq

I don't have time to watch all of the recommendations from here (still employed full-time & have kids at home), but I'm creating a fabulous wish list for the future.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished watching the second season of _The Detectorists_. I'd seen that the first season was on Acorn TV for quite a while, but the premise seemed like one of those British comedies that don't translate well to American audiences. I was bored one day and watched the first episode of Series 1 and enjoyed it. So I watched the rest of that series and was pleased when a second series showed up a week or two ago. That one I binge-watched. I'd be pleased if there were another series down the road.

I think the show works because, like quite a few of the other shows that I've liked, it's very much the vision of one person. The show was created by, is written by, is directed by, and co-stars one person: Mackenzie Crook. Americans would probably recognize him from _The Pirates of the Caribbean_ movies where he played one of the pirates (the one with the false eye). Very talented guy.

_The Detectorists_ is a low-key Britcom about two fellows who roam the English countryside with metal detectors looking for artifacts. Mostly what they find are pull-tabs and Hot Wheels cars. They seem to be able to identify pull-tabs by year and beverage.

It's refreshing to watch a comedy that is actually a situational comedy instead of wall-to-wall one-liners.

My local PBS station is showing the first series, so it may be available in other areas as well. If you like the low-key approach of many Britcoms, you might enjoy this.

Mike


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I am re-binge watching _Supernatural_. Can't help it - love those guys. I really love the brother interaction with one another. First time I saw it was with my mom and she has a crush on Sam. But it works out well because I'm more of a Dean girl. We both love the Trickster though.


----------



## Cuechick

Yesterday I watched the mini series "White Teeth" based on the book by Zadie smith and shown in 4 parts on Acorn. I really enjoyed it and watched it straight through, each segment under an hour long. Never read the book so I did not know much about it but was hooked within the first 5 minutes. Oh and watcher a very young James McAvoy to appear in the 3rd episode.


----------



## A.G. Richards

I'm re-watching the first two seasons of _Sleepy Hollow_ at the moment. Great fun!


----------



## ChessDesalls

Looking for recommendations. I'm persnickety when it comes to TV series. The last one that ended and made me want to start watching all over again from the beginning was _Downton Abbey_. That hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Person of Interest. Jim Caviezel is a heckuva good actor. Very fun show. It kind of reminds me of the old Equalizer series.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Christopher Bunn said:


> Jim Caviezel is a heckuva good actor.


I thought he gave one of the better Edmond Dantes performances in _The Count of Monte Cristo_ several years back. Despite the radically changed story-line.

Mike


----------



## Christopher Bunn

jmiked said:


> I thought he gave one of the better Edmond Dantes performances in _The Count of Monte Cristo_ several years back. Despite the radically changed story-line.


I agree. Very enjoyable movie, despite all the changes.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished 11.22.63 on Hulu last night. I really enjoyed it, sorry to see it end.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Yesterday I binge-watched six old mystery/thriller movies on Amazon Prime:

1. _Castle in the Air_
2. _Yellowstone_
3. _Woman in the Dark_
4. _The Girl Who Dared_
5. _One Body Too Many_
6. _Tragedy at Midnight_

All good B-movies from the thirties and forties (and one from the early fifties). Very entertaining. I should have had popcorn.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just noticed that both series of _The Brokenwood Mysteries_ are now on Amazon Prime. Recommended for those who like humorous mysteries with quirky characters. There are only four episodes per series, unfortunately. Worthy of binge-watching.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I just noticed that both series of _The Brokenwood Mysteries_ are now on Amazon Prime. Recommended for those who like humorous mysteries with quirky characters. There are only four episodes per series, unfortunately. Worthy of binge-watching.
> 
> Mike


Sounds good.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sounds good.


If you watch it, let me know what you think of them.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> I just noticed that both series of _The Brokenwood Mysteries_ are now on Amazon Prime. Recommended for those who like humorous mysteries with quirky characters. There are only four episodes per series, unfortunately. Worthy of binge-watching.
> 
> Mike


This does sound good!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This does sound good!
> 
> Betsy


Looks like you have to subscribe to Acorn to watch it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Looks like you have to subscribe to Acorn to watch it.


Huh. I didn't notice that. I guess I looked it up under a global search and all it said was Amazon Prime. I do subscribe to Acorn, that's where I watched it.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

I've finished what's available of Downton Abbey on Amazon Prime.  Gotta pay for season 6 at this point.  Think I'll wait a while.  Now season 2 of Frankie and Grace on Netflix.


----------



## ireadbooks

Just wrapped up Hannibal and it was fan-freaking-tastic. 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## Cuechick

Re-watching The Duchess of Duke Street on Amazon Prime, great old series, in the vain of Upstairs/Downstairs and based on a real woman who was at one time the mistress of the Prince of Wales and future King Edward VII. It kind of glazes over that part and paints the lead as kind of a tough, cockney woman. From what I have read about the real "Duchess" she was very beautiful and charming... she made her mark as one of the best cooks of the day. 

Really fun series, could be good material for an updated version, maybe a movie or mini series with more about the relationship would be interesting, I think.


----------



## MichelleB675

I'm all caught up on my current shows so I'm starting on Defiance.


----------



## AndrewSweetapple

Cutthroat Kitchen. I love me some cooking shows and it's just so entertaining.


----------



## LGOULD

Still binge-watching Scandal and Madame Secretary on Netflix, only now I'm starting to get them mixed up.


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

I am currently binge watching Samurai Champloo!

Samurai Champloo is set in an alternate version of Edo-era (1603 and 186 Japan with an anachronistic, predominantly hip-hop, setting.


----------



## Tripp

I just finished _The Night Manager_ on AMC (watched it both yesterday and today). Six one hour episodes and it was outstanding. It was based on a John le Carre novel and I am thinking of reading it now. I would highly recommend it but advise to make six hours free to watch it as it is hard to turn it off.


----------



## NogDog

I'm watching the "TableTop" web series on Amazon Prime (because I'm a board-game geek at heart, still).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VWNI3EY


----------



## gerard_blalock

NogDog said:


> I'm watching the "TableTop" web series on Amazon Prime (because I'm a board-game geek at heart, still).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VWNI3EY


I had no idea this was on Prime! I watched a few on youtube a while ago.

Meanwhile, I'm watching Deadwood for the first time. I'm really digging it so far.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Got hooked on *"The People vs. O.J. Simpson"*...I am not crazy about casting Cuba Gooding and of course know the outcome, but the story is still addictive. I was out of the country during the actual event, so never really followed the trial.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Humans on Amazon Prime.  Enjoying it so far--more than the other thing about robots with Hale Berry.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog

I've been watching "Death In Paradise" on Netflix (too formulaic, but I enjoy the cast).

Since Prime doesn't have season 3 of "TableTop (yet?), I'm about half way through it on Youtube now.


----------



## Sandpiper

I've been bingeing on Downton Abbey, season 6.  First 5 season were Prime --  season 6 wasn't.  Then finally it became Prime.  I finished it this afternoon.  Took me a while to get hooked on the whole series, but once I did -- loved it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been binge-watching _QI_ repeats. There is so little else I'm interested in seeing that I'm re-watching a lot of things.

I'm so bored with what's on TV that I may go back and do a quick refresher course on Esperanto and read some of those books I've got.

Mike


----------



## JumpingShip

I watched the second season of Netflix's Bloodline a few weeks ago. Now I'm mad that I finished it in a few days. I had to wait over a year for it, and I went through it way too fast. *sigh* It was excellent. Super intense and relentless in its pacing. The constant tension had me keyed up like I was the one under all that pressure.

The other show I watched, which had only six episodes and was more of a mini-series, was Political Animals with Sigourney Weaver. It was also really interesting. I am now angry at my daughter for getting me into it when there is no hope of any more episodes.  (not really angry at her.)


----------



## Guest

I can't stop re-watching The Office... some of the best comedy writers of our time!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MaryMcDonald said:


> I watched the second season of Netflix's Bloodline a few weeks ago. Now I'm mad that I finished it in a few days. I had to wait over a year for it, and I went through it way too fast. *sigh* It was excellent. Super intense and relentless in its pacing. The constant tension had me keyed up like I was the one under all that pressure.


Ooh, it's out! Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Warren Dean

'Allo 'allo.



Listen carefully, I shall say this only once...


----------



## Meemo

We've been watching Aquarius, which we'd DVRed last summer. I'd watched the first episode a few months ago and was waiting for DH to watch to see if he was interested. When he finally watched it he was indeed interested. (We both read Helter Skelter back in the 70s.)  Just in time too - season 2 started last night. 

I can't believe we haven't watched Bloodline yet - I was counting the days to its release, but I think we're subconsciously waiting for a good chunk of free time - once we start I know it'll be a true binge. SO good!


----------



## Cuechick

On my tenth episode of the just released 4th season of Orange is the New Black. I took one break last night to watch a movie. This is the Lays potato chips of shows!  After a bit of a disappointing 3rd season, I'm happy to report this one has gotten its mojo back! Loving it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cuechick said:


> On my tenth episode of the just released 4th season of Orange is the New Black. I took one break last night to watch a movie. This is the Lays potato chips of shows! After a bit of a disappointing 3rd season, I'm happy to report this one has gotten its mojo back! Loving it.


Glad to hear that!


----------



## Cuechick

I finished the new season of Orange is the New Black literally minutes before we got hit with a wave of rolling black outs. Big heat wave and our power kept going out for a few minutes then coming back on. Would have been very upsetting had I not just finished. Very emotional season, if you are a fan and plan to watch it, I highly recommend avoiding social media and the IMDB board till after. Spoilers every where, especially twitter.


----------



## mlewis78

I am watching Orange is the New Black, episode 6, now.

I'd read a review before I started the season that it starts out very dark, but to stay with it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

There is so little being shown on TV recently that I'm interested in that I've started binge-watching _Midsomer Murders_ on Acorn. I started with S1E1 a week ago and I'm up to S7E6.

I'm also watching the Tour de France coverage every morning, but I skip through most of the 4+ hours of coverage each day. It just doesn't have the same appeal after all the drug use came to light.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> There is so little being shown on TV recently that I'm interested in that I've started binge-watching _Midsomer Murders_ on Acorn. I started with S1E1 a week ago and I'm up to S7E6.
> 
> I'm also watching the Tour de France coverage every morning, but I skip through most of the 4+ hours of coverage each day. It just doesn't have the same appeal after all the drug use came to light.
> 
> Mike


That's so funny. I'm bingeing MM, too. I'm up to S7E1. It's also on Netflix.


----------



## mlewis78

I've been watching *Marcella* on Netflix. It is a British 8-episode dark crime series. One of the minor characters who appears only in the first 4 episodes, is Laura Carmichael (Edith in Downton Abbey). I have watched 6 of the 8 episodes so far. Each episode is about 46 minutes.


----------



## Cuechick

I binged on Marcella also, enjoyed it for the most part. Excited for the new season of Mr. Robot coming this Wednesday.


----------



## derek alvah

Just finished "Stranger Things" on Netflix. Hope there is a season 2.


----------



## balaspa

If you haven't checked out Stranger Things on Netflix - drop whatever it is you are doing and do so NOW.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

balaspa said:


> If you haven't checked out Stranger Things on Netflix - drop whatever it is you are doing and do so NOW.


Yes, sir. Immediately, sir. 

Ooops, sorry. Couldn't get past the words "horror" and "terror"


----------



## Maggie Brooke

mlewis78 said:


> I've been watching *Marcella* on Netflix. It is a British 8-episode dark crime series. One of the minor characters who appears only in the first 4 episodes, is Laura Carmichael (Edith in Downton Abbey). I have watched 6 of the 8 episodes so far. Each episode is about 46 minutes.


I just finished it the other day. Pretty enjoyable.

My husband and I are really enjoying _The Night Of_ on HBO. We can't binge watch it, because only one episode airs weekly, but it is a really, really well done show if anyone has access to HBO Go or cable.

I just looked on Rotten Tomatoes and it's at 95% by the critics. Sounds about right from my perspective.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Nicknacks said:


> People keep recommending _Stranger Things_ but I couldn't get past the first episode. Might have to give it another go!


I had the same experience. I'm not inclined to give it a second go however.

Mike


----------



## cagnes

Just finished season 4 of *Call the Midwife* on Netflix. I have season 5 recorded on my dvr & I plan to start with that tonight, so I can clear if off the dvr.... need the space!


----------



## Scout

Underground


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently near the end of binge-watching _The Dresden Files_. I started them after I finished up a binge-watch of Inspector Morse that I suspended in the middle of last year. I haven't decided what to start on next.

Mike


----------



## Scout

Animal Kingdom


----------



## AltMe

My current Binge:

Person of Interest - 4 seasons.
Hornblower - 8 movie length.
Haven season 5 in 2 parts.
Sanctuary - 4 seasons.
Ally McBeal - 5 seasons.
Kingdom Hospital.
Forever.
Kolchak, the night stalker.
KillJoys season 1.
Merlin - 5 seasons.
JAG - on season 8 of 10

Its been a sad period for writing and health, but the Binge has at least kept me occupied.

Long live the Binge!


----------



## S.L.

I blazed through Stranger Things.  I know it's set in Indiana, but everything about it reminded me of growing up in South Carolina in the late 80s/early 90s.  Nostalgic and great storytelling.


----------



## PatrickNole

The Hot and Trending list on Kindle Scout


----------



## KeraEmory

Going through Being Human (US) on Netflix again.


----------



## gdae23

I've been watching _Red Rock_ on Amazon Prime. It's an Irish series, a combination police procedural and soap opera. So far, only Season 1 (from 2015) is available. That has 80 episodes of about 20 minutes each. I've watched almost 60 so far, and have enjoyed all. There's a second season airing this year - hoping that will become available too.


----------



## Meemo

Lee Sutherland said:


> I blazed through Stranger Things. I know it's set in Indiana, but everything about it reminded me of growing up in South Carolina in the late 80s/early 90s. Nostalgic and great storytelling.


It may be set in Indiana, but it was filmed in Georgia. I know because at some point as I watched yesterday, I saw a neighborhood and thought "That looks like it could be in the Atlanta area", so I checked and sure enough, it was filmed mostly around Atlanta. That's the second time that's happened recently.

And I really liked Stranger Things.


----------



## cagnes

Lee Sutherland said:


> I blazed through Stranger Things.


Me too, just finished it!

Now, I'm working through Marco Polo - Season 2 on Netflix.


----------



## Meemo

I'd seen good things about Last Chance U on Netflix, so thought I'd watch a bit of the first episode last night. DH and I ended up watching 2 episodes, and I feeling a binge coming on. It's about a junior college in a tiny town in Mississippi where football players go for "rehab" (either because they have the talent but not the grades to play for a Division 1 school, or because they've been kicked off their Division 1 team for academic or disciplinary issues).


----------



## Cuechick

Nicknacks said:


> People keep recommending _Stranger Things_ but I couldn't get past the first episode. Might have to give it another go! Right now, we're on Season 1 of _Prison Break_. I hope it doesn't get corny...


I watched Stranger Things but can't say I loved it. A bit sloppy plot wise for my taste and some serious over acting imo by a certain Ms. Ryder.

I recently completed the British series Jericho via Acorn. Here is the synopsis via IMBD: In the Yorkshire Dales in the 1870s, the shantytown of Jericho is the home of a community that will live, thrive and die in the shadow of the viaduct they've been brought together to build.

I enjoyed it for the most part, though a bit of a soap opera.... and I understand it was not renewed, even though it ends with a cliff hanger.


----------



## Cuechick

By the way, Amazon Prime has added a lot of great older films from the late 40s and 50s. Some very good stuff! Been binging on them all weekend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Cuechick. Going to search for them now.


----------



## ireadbooks

I've been watching The Cleveland Show for the past week. I didn't think I liked it at first but I was sucked in. I'm on the last (4th) season. 

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## Scout

The Last Ship


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm doing a slow binge of Amazon's Catastrophe.  I'm not much into comedies, but I like this one.  I like the starring couple -- actors and characters.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Cuechick said:


> By the way, Amazon Prime has added a lot of great older films from the late 40s and 50s. Some very good stuff! Been binging on them all weekend.


I've been watching these off and on for a couple of months. There's some very good films there.

Mike


----------



## LGOULD

Can _Scandal_ get any more over-the-top? I'm still hooked.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I've been watching these off and on for a couple of months. There's some very good films there.
> 
> Mike


What search do you use?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> What search do you use?


I searched for and watched several old movies like _Yellowstone_ and _The Spanish Cape Mystery_, then they started showing up by the dozens in "Prime - Recommended Movies". Seems as though the more oldies I watched, the more showed up in the list.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I searched for and watched several old movies like _Yellowstone_ and _The Spanish Cape Mystery_, then they started showing up by the dozens in "Prime - Recommended Movies". Seems as though the more oldies I watched, he more showed up in the list.
> 
> Mike


Thanks. I'll try that/


----------



## Scout

The Strain


----------



## jrutgermadison

Rick and Morty


----------



## Scout

Numbers


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scout said:


> Numbers


One of my favorite shows.


----------



## ireadbooks

Mom. I've become a fan of Allison Janney.

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I watched all six of the Mr Wong movies on Prime in the last several days. Boris Karloff starred in the first five and Keye Luke starred in the last one. Afterwards, I bought the first book of the short stories from _Colliers_ magazine that the character was based on.

This August has been a huge dead zone when it comes to watching things either from networks or cable channels. I'm thankful for the three or four sources for streaming from the Roku box.

Mike


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Just finished re-binging The Office (US). A new season of Longmire is getting uploaded soon so I'll probably binge that next


----------



## AltMe

Just finished Arrow 4, and begun Flash 2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finished bingeing Midsomer Murders. I had binged the seasons with Neil Dudgeon, then I went back to the very beginning with John Nettles and watched all 17 seasons.

Now I'm bingeing Numb3rs. 

I see a new season of Bones is up on Netflix. I may do that next in an attempt to rekindle my love for Bones. It used to be one of my faves, but Seasons 9 and 10 turned me off.


----------



## Sandpiper

New season of Longmire will be my next binge.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Rewatching the entire LOST series....just about finished with Season 5


----------



## Sandpiper

I am bingeing Longmire.  Three episodes left.


----------



## Jane917

A Place to Call Home. The best!


----------



## Guest

Just finished Breaking Bad. I may need therapy before I can watch anything else.


----------



## readingril

Game of Thrones Season 6 free on FIOS on-demand. So much for getting anything done around the house this weekend! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

The New Girl


----------



## anguabell

Just finished Penny Dreadful Season 3 on DVD. It started well but the last episodes just went downhill, straight to the unsatisfactory ending. Now I wonder if we ever see this one resurrected.  It is visually beautiful, though.


----------



## Guest

Went from Breaking Bad to Better Call Saul. So glad the body count is not so high, and the characters are actually likeable.


----------



## Jane917

Boomers


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm binge-watching _New Tricks_ (again!). I've dropped almost all the returning series this year except for _NCIS_ and _Blacklist_ (and _Blacklist_ is on the fence).

I watched the new _Dirk Gently_ series on BBCA last night. I thought that the previous attempt at a series of that character was as awful as it could get, but I was wrong.

At this point, I'll be surprised if I don't "cut the cord" by this time next year.

Mike


----------



## Elizabeth S.

I've been watching Homicide Hunter: Lt. Joe Kenda. Though I'll probably take a break and dive into the new Black Mirrors series on Netflix. Homicide Hunter gets pretty depressing if you watch too many in a row!


----------



## lisamaliga

THE WALKING DEAD -- again! 
Don't forget, TWD fans, the show's finally back tonight!  It's only been 6.5 months!


----------



## mlewis78

I started watching Treme on Amazon Prime last week.  I've only been watching on my KDX 8.9? while using the exercise bike, so I haven't seen much yet.  I like the music.


----------



## AltMe

I've started watching the Marvel movies in chronological order (the time line, not the order they were made).

So started with Captain America, which begins in WW2, just done the 2 Hulk movies, and about to start Iron Man.


----------



## Elizabeth S.

Hooten and the Lady! 

It's a very fun British adventure drama, with romance and comedy elements. Reminds me a lot of Romancing the Stone and The Jewel of the Nile.


----------



## JoanieD

I see this is an old topic, but I just recently binge-watched "The Man In The High Castle" available free to Amazon Prime members. I did like it, though it was confusing at first to figure out who were the "good guys." Plus, watching some of the episodes on my phone was challenging at times because the scenes inside the homes were so dark. I need to take a look and see if I want to watch Dexter. I have been hearing that recommended from other people too.


----------



## prairiesky

Good girls revolt on Amazon..a group of working women in the 60's who are realizing that they are doing the real work for a news magazine, but the men are getting the credit.  I had forgotten just how much power men had back then.  It is clever and funny and I am loving the fashion, the busy newsroom with clacking typewriters, the news stories of the time.


----------



## deckard

the World Series.

Go Cubs---- up 4-1 in the top of the 5th

Deckard


----------



## Scout

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## Shanna Moncuse

My sister and I are binge-watching a lot of anime. We have about three at a time and try to watch at least two episodes a day.


----------



## AltMe

Just completed all the Marvel movies. Then Dark Matter and Lucifer, which are both first seasons. Now watching selected Who episodes while waiting for Dark Matter 2, and the new Trek movie.


----------



## Tripp

I watched a few episodes of the Good Girls Revolt and will probably get back to it eventually.  The series that I am binge watching right now is The Crown on Netflix.  I love all things historical, regal and well produced.


----------



## Ebenezer Lux

Yu-Gi-Oh! and Supernatural


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Scout

The Magicians


----------



## Cuechick

Tripp said:


> I watched a few episodes of the Good Girls Revolt and will probably get back to it eventually. The series that I am binge watching right now is The Crown on Netflix. I love all things historical, regal and well produced.


I also binged on The Crown. I loved every minute. Very well done, each episode was the quality of a feature film. Great writing and the acting was exceptional. I am sure it will be receive many awards come Emmy season and a 2nd season has been confirmed!


----------



## msdanielle28

I'm into Secrets & Lies now. It caught my attention after watching bits and pieces of it on television one night.


----------



## telracs

i recently reacquired streaming capacity and am binging on Chopped from season 1.


----------



## Alan Petersen

I just binged Goliath with Billy Bob Thronton on Amazon. I liked it. Nice legal thriller.


----------



## Tripp

Cuechick said:


> I also binged on The Crown. I loved every minute. Very well done, each episode was the quality of a feature film. Great writing and the acting was exceptional. I am sure it will be receive many awards come Emmy season and a 2nd season has been confirmed!


I agree...and can I say I LOVED the attention to the costuming. Everything was so meticulous. The other thing is that some of the actors kept niggling away at my memory. I knew I had seen them in other programs but what? I had to Google them. Jared Harris was in Mad Men and Claire Foy was in Wolf Hall. Once I was able to identify where I had seen them, I was able to immerse myself in The Crown.

Oh, and wasn't John Lithgow superb as Winston Churchill. I never would have called it if I hadn't seen it.

There is supposed to be a season 2 but there are rumors of problems.

http://www.gamenguide.com/articles/67689/20161115/the-crown-season-2-cancellation-news-update-queen-elizabeths-younger-days-revealed-claire-foy-worried-over-her-role-netflix-is-willing-to-bet-against-royalty.htm


----------



## JamieL

Gilmore Girls in anticipation of the Netflix revival.


----------



## kcmorgan

There was nothing I wanted to watch so I got Hulu and now I'm watching Top Chef and Project Runway. I like shows like that because they usually don't cause me to come up with new story ideas while I'm working on a project. Nothing is worst than getting your next brilliant idea mid-draft.


----------



## Cuechick

Tripp said:


> I agree...and can I say I LOVED the attention to the costuming. Everything was so meticulous. The other thing is that some of the actors kept niggling away at my memory. I knew I had seen them in other programs but what? I had to Google them. Jared Harris was in Mad Men and Claire Foy was in Wolf Hall. Once I was able to identify where I had seen them, I was able to immerse myself in The Crown.
> 
> Oh, and wasn't John Lithgow superb as Winston Churchill. I never would have called it if I hadn't seen it.
> 
> There is supposed to be a season 2 but there are rumors of problems.
> 
> http://www.gamenguide.com/articles/67689/20161115/the-crown-season-2-cancellation-news-update-queen-elizabeths-younger-days-revealed-claire-foy-worried-over-her-role-netflix-is-willing-to-bet-against-royalty.htm


Yes, a brilliant choice for WC... I also loved seeing how Edward's relationship went sour after his abdication. It is a really interesting story line and also like everything else, very well done.

As far as a season two, that article does not really say much, just reporting a lot of rumors. I actually saw it on Vanessa Kirby's (who plays Princess Margaret) instagram, so I'm going to conclude she knows whats what .


----------



## KyleArmstrong

Black Mirror, it's like... how have I just discovered you?


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

The Crown. OMG, the costumes! They were perfection. And The West Wing. Somehow I managed not to see this when it was on TV.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

Babylon 5.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Nate Hoffelder said:


> Babylon 5.


That's probably coming up for me in a month or so.

Mike


----------



## Scout

Lucifer


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

jmiked said:


> That's probably coming up for me in a month or so.
> 
> Mike


I found the boxed sets while cleaning out the closet under the steps.

The CGI were terrible even then, but the story stands up.


----------



## AltMe

Nate Hoffelder said:


> Babylon 5.


I just found some of the series following stuff on special, so will be revisiting shortly.



Scout said:


> Lucifer


Oddly, I found this to be quite good, even though the MC is a grating whiner. The whole theme of it has actually made me rethink the whole devil thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Catching up with the new seasons of Midsomer Murders on Netflix. Just finished bingeing Numb3rs


----------



## NogDog

"Last Chance to See" on Netflix.



> ...a wildlife documentary first broadcast on BBC Two in the United Kingdom during September and October 2009. The series is a follow-up of the radio series, also called Last Chance to See, in which Douglas Adams and Mark Carwardine set out to find endangered animals. In this updated television version, produced for the BBC, Stephen Fry and Carwardine revisit the animals originally featured to see how they're getting on almost 20 years later.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Chance_to_See_(TV_series)


----------



## Atunah

I started watching the Gilmore Girls as I never watched that series and heard so much about it. Deep into the 2nd season I am pretty disappointed at this point. A more self absorbed and pretentious characters I have not met on a TV series. Not sure if I will make it through all the seasons if they don't get any better.


----------



## katmonet

I just caught up with Westworld on HBOGo. I got a subscription to watch GOT and never cancelled it because the family enjoyed it. There are still a couple of episodes left in the season, so I'm not sure if this counts.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

It's a cult classic for the dialog.

If you don't like the characters then you shouldn't punish yourself. It's not going to get better.

(I love it, actually).



Atunah said:


> I started watching the Gilmore Girls as I never watched that series and heard so much about it. Deep into the 2nd season I am pretty disappointed at this point. A more self absorbed and pretentious characters I have not met on a TV series. Not sure if I will make it through all the seasons if they don't get any better.


----------



## 13500

New Girl. I need some laughs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just finished bingeing season 18 of Midsomer Murders. Not much of a binge since there were only six episodes.


----------



## KyleArmstrong

katmonet said:


> *I just caught up with Westworld* on HBOGo. I got a subscription to watch GOT and never cancelled it because the family enjoyed it. There are still a couple of episodes left in the season, so I'm not sure if this counts.


What are your thoughts on it?

It's interesting enough to keep me watching it, but I'm kind of disappointed. I won't spoil, but I find it extremely predictable, and considering they've spent as much as GoT, you'd think their writers would be more inventive.


----------



## passerby

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just finished bingeing season 18 of Midsomer Murders. Not much of a binge since there were only six episodes.


I've never watched Midsomer Murders. Thanks for mentioning this series. I googled it, and it sounds interesting. I haven't had much time to binge-watch anything recently, but I think I'll give this series a try - maybe over the Christmas holidays.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Binging on "White Collar" on Netflix.  It harkens back to "It Takes a Thief" for the older folk, but with lots of modern twists.  Con man works for FBI in exchange for parole.  Really enjoying this.  Individual stories with overarching story line for each season or so, which keeps it fresh.  Love the relationship between the con man and the agent he is working with and also the supporting characters.  Intense at times, funny at times.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

Atunah said:


> I started watching the Gilmore Girls as I never watched that series and heard so much about it. Deep into the 2nd season I am pretty disappointed at this point. A more self absorbed and pretentious characters I have not met on a TV series. Not sure if I will make it through all the seasons if they don't get any better.


I didn't think that with the original series but the revisit on Netflix this year definitely seemed that way


----------



## AltMe

I finally have been watching Fringe.

Up to the last disk in season 4, and wtf? The story jumps 20 years into the future? Bounce! Splat. Huh?

So, is it worth bothering with to complete the season. And I gather from the cover of the 5th season, its also in the future with the same basic theme.

I'm not sure I can be bothered. I picked the set up on special, so I've got my moneys worth out of it already.

Very disappointed there was no real resolution of the character stories though.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

TimothyEllis said:


> I finally have been watching Fringe.
> 
> Up to the last disk in season 4, and wtf? The story jumps 20 years into the future? Bounce! Splat. Huh?
> 
> So, is it worth bothering with to complete the season. And I gather from the cover of the 5th season, its also in the future with the same basic theme.
> 
> I'm not sure I can be bothered. I picked the set up on special, so I've got my moneys worth out of it already.
> 
> Very disappointed there was no real resolution of the character stories though.


Keep Going !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Nate Hoffelder

TimothyEllis said:


> I finally have been watching Fringe.
> 
> Up to the last disk in season 4, and wtf? The story jumps 20 years into the future? Bounce! Splat. Huh?
> 
> So, is it worth bothering with to complete the season. And I gather from the cover of the 5th season, its also in the future with the same basic theme.
> 
> I'm not sure I can be bothered. I picked the set up on special, so I've got my moneys worth out of it already.
> 
> Very disappointed there was no real resolution of the character stories though.


You need to finish the series.

The thing about Fringe is that they used episode #19 each season to do something unusual.

I won't give it away (not in public, anyway) but I will say that that episode will make sense before too long.


----------



## AltMe

Nate Hoffelder said:


> You need to finish the series.
> The thing about Fringe is that they used episode #19 each season to do something unusual.
> I won't give it away (not in public, anyway) but I will say that that episode will make sense before too long.


Ok. Thanks.

It takes a lot to bounce me out, and that series kept doing curve balls.

But one of my pet hates is jumping forward big chunks of time. Like the last season of Ghost Whisperer was a wtf moment. The 1 year jump in Battlestar Galactica did the same for me as well. So when they did this this time in Fringe, especially being 20 years, it bounced me completely out of the series, and I put the rest of it away.

Makes me wonder if the reason Fringe only gets an ok on the sci-fi series like-o-meter online, is too many people didn't like the time jump.

I guess I'll go back when I finish watching the rest of what I bought recently.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

TimothyEllis said:


> Ok. Thanks.
> 
> It takes a lot to bounce me out, and that series kept doing curve balls.
> 
> But one of my pet hates is jumping forward big chunks of time. Like the last season of Ghost Whisperer was a wtf moment. The 1 year jump in Battlestar Galactica did the same for me as well. So when they did this this time in Fringe, especially being 20 years, it bounced me completely out of the series, and I put the rest of it away.
> 
> Makes me wonder if the reason Fringe only gets an ok on the sci-fi series like-o-meter online, is too many people didn't like the time jump.
> 
> I guess I'll go back when I finish watching the rest of what I bought recently.


That episode throws everyone for a loop. I recall that I asked on Twitter WTF was going on. Everyone told me to finish the series, so i did. I don't regret that decision.

I don't want to spoil it, so let me merely say: Episode #20 continues from where #18 left off. It ignores episode #19.

P.S. You know, I am going to have to remind myself to warn viewers to beware episode S04e19. it's a hazard.


----------



## Sandpiper

Good Girls Revolt


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> Good Girls Revolt


Loving that. We watched it one episode every few days as my hubby doesn't like to binge watch and he wanted to watch it. Hoping another network picks it up.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

TimothyEllis said:


> Makes me wonder if the reason Fringe only gets an ok on the sci-fi series like-o-meter online, is too many people didn't like the time jump.


I gave up when they started writing stories with people from both worlds/universes trading places. I gave up on _Continuum_ when the stories had multiple instances of one of the main characters running around.

Mike


----------



## Sean Sweeney

We just started watching This Is Us last week; we're two episodes in so far and I really like the concept. Love the writing for Toby.

I can't say we're binge-watching it, per se. May watch the rest of the episodes during Christmas break.


----------



## C. J. Sears

I haven't binged anything new in some time, but recently rewatched _X-Files_ and _Twin Peaks_. Currently in the midst of a _Clone Wars_ session. I wish I could get _Rebels_ but I don't have Disney XD so I have to wait for them to come out on DVD.


----------



## AltMe

In the end, I ignored Fringe 5, and having bought replacement series of Stargate SG1, (mine were wearing out, and the special was too good to miss out on), I've been binging on those. Now up to season 8. But I have been skipping the episodes I didn't like much.


----------



## Sandpiper

Amazon original Goliath.


----------



## NogDog

Don't know if this counts, but I've been watching a lot of the "Shut Up & Sit Down" board-game-related videos (reviews, game play, etc.). These guys are both informative and funny.

https://www.shutupandsitdown.com/videos-page/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I watched the 22 episode season of _Highlander: The Raven_ over the last week. I remember thinking at the time it was first broadcast in 1999 that it was pretty cheesy, but now I think it's positively brilliant compared to most things being shown today.  

Mike


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

jmiked said:


> I watched the 22 episode season of _Highlander: The Raven_ over the last week. I remember thinking at the time it was first broadcast in 1999 that it was pretty cheesy, but now I think it's positively brilliant compared to most things being shown today.
> 
> Mike


Really? I had the exact opposite reaction. I loved it when it was new but could not stand it when i saw it a few years ago.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Nate Hoffelder said:


> Really? I had the exact opposite reaction. I loved it when it was new but could not stand it when i saw it a few years ago.


I think it may be a reflection of my distaste for most things being shown on TV at present. The lowest common denominator seems to have sunk to new lows.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

jmiked said:


> I think it may be a reflection of my distaste for most things being shown on TV at present. The lowest common denominator seems to have sunk to new lows.


Huhwhat?

Right now we have Pitch, Timeless, Madam Secretary, Humans, Incorporated, Flash, Supergirl, Arrow, Agents of Shield, Halt and Catch Fire, 12 Monkeys, Continuum, Containment, Billions, Limitless, Lucifer, Roadies, Speechless -

And that's just the 15% of shows I think are worth watching.

If you can't find at least 4 shows you like in that list, I don't know what to say.


----------



## AltMe

Nate Hoffelder said:


> Right now we have Pitch, Timeless, Madam Secretary, Humans, Incorporated, Flash, Supergirl, Arrow, Agents of Shield, Halt and Catch Fire, 12 Monkeys, Continuum, Containment, Billions, Limitless, Lucifer, Roadies, Speechless -


Is there another Continuum? Still waiting to find out.
Arrow - Not sure where he goes from here.
Flash - Can they do the same thing for a 3rd season in a row?
Lucifer - I was happily surprised to find I liked this, in spite of his winey voice.

Not going to Supergirl, AofS, or the new whatshername SA flame series. The rest I know nothing about. Timeless sounds a good name for me, but its obviously not here yet.

I am waiting for the next Grimm, Person of Interest, Killjoys, and Darkmatter, in addition to the 4 above. And there are supposed to be a couple of others I dont recall names for coming I'll get.

So certainly enough tv to keep me going in 2017, but its a total pain being 2 years behind a lot of it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Nate Hoffelder said:


> Huhwhat?
> 
> Right now we have Pitch, Timeless, Madam Secretary, Humans, Incorporated, Flash, Supergirl, Arrow, Agents of Shield, Halt and Catch Fire, 12 Monkeys, Continuum, Containment, Billions, Limitless, Lucifer, Roadies, Speechless -
> 
> And that's just the 15% of shows I think are worth watching.
> 
> If you can't find at least 4 shows you like in that list, I don't know what to say.


I stopped watching _Continuum_ somewhere around the middle of the next-to-last season, stopped _Arrow_ partway through the second season. I'm recording the second season of _Lucifer_, but so far have only watched the first episode. I actually watched all of _Limitless_ and was sorry it was not renewed. The others I may have watched an episode or two but they failed to hold my attention.

I seem to end up watching mostly science, history, and technology documentaries these days, along with a few scripted shows I enjoy. And older movies.

But I read 100-120 books a year.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

TimothyEllis said:


> Not going to Supergirl, AofS, or the new whatshername SA flame series. The rest I know nothing about. Timeless sounds a good name for me, but its obviously not here yet.
> 
> I am waiting for the next Grimm, Person of Interest, Killjoys, and Darkmatter, in addition to the 4 above. And there are supposed to be a couple of others I dont recall names for coming I'll get.


_Person of Interest_ has ended... I sort of lost interest after the first season, I didn't care for the Battle of the Machines plotline. I kept watching to the finish for the character interaction, though.

_Killjoys_ and _Dark Matter_ I have recorded, and watch an episode every once in a while.

I like _Grimm_ (not renewed). I'm looking forward to new seasons of _Fortitude_, _The Artful Detective_, _Longmire_ (last series, alas), and _The Expanse_. The upcoming _Emerald City_ looks interesting.

Mostly I watch and re-watch British detective and mystery series.


----------



## prairiesky

The Man in the High Castle on Amazon


----------



## Sandpiper

A Place To Call Home available to view on Amazon (not Prime) and Acorn TV. I signed up for Acorn TV today.


----------



## Cuechick

I watched One Mississippi via Amazon Prime all in one sitting. Really a happy surprise, I enjoy Tig, an offbeat comedian who is the star of this but had expected more of a reality show... like the documentary she did a while back. It is actually more of a Louie style, story based show, with Tig playing a fictional version of herself... Highly rec if you like her humor... if you don't know her, search her on Youtube, she also has a live performance ava on HBO.


----------



## mlewis78

I watched the 2 seasons of the Man in the High Castle between Friday night and Monday wee hours.


----------



## Cuechick

mlewis78 said:


> I watched the 2 seasons of the Man in the High Castle between Friday night and Monday wee hours.


Next on my list


----------



## passerby

I've been in bed with a bad cold for the last week and have been binge-watching the 2004-2009 re-imagined _Battlestar Galactica_ series. Really enjoyed it, especially the first three seasons. Season four? Not so much.


----------



## Jane917

The Crown


----------



## prairiesky

Justified..season 2...  loving Timothy Olyphant


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been burning through the episodes of _Raffles_ (The Amateur Cracksman) on Acorn TV. There were only 15 or so episodes made in 1977 in the UK. It's reported that almost all the episode scripts were taken pretty much directly from the printed page, but I don't remember enough about the stories to verify this.

The stories were published in the early 1900s, and were filmed as period pieces. It's a pretty typical 70s production. The sidekick is played very much in the bumbling Nigel Bruce tradition, which is a bit annoying to modern viewers.

The series is going away from Acorn at the end of January, so I decided to watch them while I still could.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

prairiesky said:


> Justified..season 2... loving Timothy Olyphant


Love Justified!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just started Lemony Snicket on Netflix. Patrick Warburton is a delight as Snicket and I'm enjoying it very much. I never read the books and gave up on the movie very quickly. This promises to be light years better.


----------



## Sandpiper

I went through the three seasons of A Place To Call Home pretty quickly.  I am missing it and the characters.  Suddenly gone.    Have to wait for season 4 to show up on Acorn TV.  

I binged Amazon's Goliath.  Good one.


----------



## Cuechick

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just started Lemony Snicket on Netflix. Patrick Warburton is a delight as Snicket and I'm enjoying it very much. I never read the books and gave up on the movie very quickly. This promises to be light years better.


Oh good to know it's available... sounds like a good way to spend this holiday!


----------



## Cuechick

Just finished Shut Eye on Hulu, enjoyed it... !


----------



## telracs

i am rewatching the great british baking show season 1 on amazon.


----------



## Cuechick

telracs said:


> i am rewatching the great british baking show season 1 on amazon.


That is actually the first season that aired in the U.S. but the 4th actual season of the show which is called The Great British Bake-Off in the UK. There are 3 previous seasons which you may be able to find online... I watched the actual first season on Youtube and then found links to the other seasons via a site called "potlucker"


----------



## cagnes

Just finished season 1 of* Frontier* on Netflix. Thought it was okay, but wanted more of it.... there are only 6 episodes. 

Almost done with season 1 of *Sneaky Pete* on Amazon prime & loving it.


----------



## prairiesky

Just starting Sneaky Pete..so far I am enjoying it.


----------



## MichelleB675

Lost


----------



## AngryGames

ZenD said:


> Finished watching The OA last night. Haven't decided what I think about it.


Hah. Wife and I watched it when it first hit Netflix. Still think about it regularly, and still do not know exactly how I feel about it. It seems to hit all the right targets when it comes to all of the dark, bleak aspects that I gravitate toward, yet rewards with a sense of hope that shifts from high to low and low to high, but never quite extinguishes that small thread of hope.

Even when it hits some supremely awkward or just downright uncomfortable moments, because of all the other places it goes--that for the most part remain unexplored by almost all other shows and movies--it still seems awkward and uncomfortable yet... somehow necessary, proper even.

It's a very odd show that I will definitely watch another season of.

***

Just watched "Crazyhead" on Netflix.

Why are there only six episodes I usually don't go for "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" stuff but other than Game of Thrones and Black Mirror, this is the one I pine for the most.

***

And finally... devastated that "Good Girls Revolt" is done for good after one brilliant season. That one came out of nowhere.

"BrainDead" (CBS, watched it on Amazon Prime) was another surprise--Tony Shalhoub and some biting humor toward all parties.

Just watched the first two episodes of "The Path" (season 2) on Hulu. Can't binge it, same with Homeland =(.

Kind of dug "The Travelers" or whatever with that dude from "Will & Grace."

Loved the first few episodes of "Wayward Pines" but stopped watching after 5th episode and bought the book instead (and glad I did, won't finish the show series).

"The Expanse" (SyFy, watched on Prime) made me extremely happy. Finally, SyFy channel trying to get back to somewhat serious sci-fi like the first season of Battlestar Galactica.

"Mr. Robot" - like, seriously, we watched this last week in a couple of nights. Tempted to pay the $15 for season 2 instead of waiting for it to hit Prime.

"The Bridge" (Swedish/Danish version, not the USA version) - Love foreign films/TV. They're always better than the American versions.

"3%" - Brazilian sci-fi!

(school was canceled quite a bit beginning the day after holiday vacation due to weather, we've binged ourselves silly while snowed in)


----------



## Chris G. Wright

AngryGames said:


> Hah. Wife and I watched it when it first hit Netflix. Still think about it regularly, and still do not know exactly how I feel about it. It seems to hit all the right targets when it comes to all of the dark, bleak aspects that I gravitate toward, yet rewards with a sense of hope that shifts from high to low and low to high, but never quite extinguishes that small thread of hope.
> 
> Even when it hits some supremely awkward or just downright uncomfortable moments, because of all the other places it goes--that for the most part remain unexplored by almost all other shows and movies--it still seems awkward and uncomfortable yet... somehow necessary, proper even.
> 
> It's a very odd show that I will definitely watch another season of.


You've hit the nail on the head. Started watching the two nights ago and told myself I would only watch 1 episode. Was a bad idea when I have to wake up at 7am to get to work. Still haven't recovered, despite the coffees. It's definitely gripping. I think it's something to distract me until Stranger Things comes out.


----------



## Wolfman

Breaking Bad


----------



## Jane917

800 Words on Acorn TV


----------



## cagnes

Just started watching *Copper* on Netflix & just realized that it's leaving Netflix February 1st. I'm really enjoying it, so now I need to get busy & finish watching before it goes. I guess it's a good thing there are only 2 seasons! 

*update* Omg, what a total waste of time, season 2 ends incomplete with a cliffhanger!  Sure wish I would have discovered that they were planning a season 3 and the show was canceled after season 2 was filmed.


----------



## Cuechick

Yesterday I finished The OA on Netflix. It really is a very original concept and I thought well done for the most part. Defiantly well acted! Also started Black Mirror, which is like a modern British Outer Limits. That was a favorite back when I was a kid along with The Twilight Zone and Night Gallery. It's right along those lines but taken up a few notches.


----------



## cagnes

Cuechick said:


> Yesterday I finished The OA on Netflix. It really is a very original concept and I thought well done for the most part. Defiantly well acted! Also started Black Mirror, which is like a modern British Outer Limits. That was a favorite back when I was a kid along with The Twilight Zone and Night Gallery. It's right along those lines but taken up a few notches.


I've only watched the 1st episode of OA & wasn't immediately taken with it. I guess, I should give it another try.

I have watched a few episodes of Black Mirror & enjoyed them. I do like the fact that you can watch any season or epsidode in any order... whatever you're in the mood for.


----------



## ASDeMatteis

Just finished Parks and Rec (which was fantastic) and Series of Unfortunate Events (also fantastic). Now I'm starting Westworld which I've heard great things about.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm binge-watching _Frequency_. It's possibly something I'd normally pass on, but the selection of interesting series to watch is pretty sparse at them moment. I think it suffers from not being a limited-run series with fewer episodes.


----------



## AngryGames

Cuechick said:


> Yesterday I finished The OA on Netflix. It really is a very original concept and I thought well done for the most part. Defiantly well acted! Also started Black Mirror, which is like a modern British Outer Limits. That was a favorite back when I was a kid along with The Twilight Zone and Night Gallery. It's right along those lines but taken up a few notches.


White Bear is one of the most fucked up episodes of any show I've ever watched. It still messes with my head. The one where the woman is worried about how many "likes" she gets is eerily accurate as to where we're going with social media. A couple of episodes don't quite hit on all cylinders, but the majority of them are haunting in ways that the old TZ/OL shows were (I STILL think about the 90's OL episode with the Senator who turns out to be a hybrid alien trying to pass a clean air bill as well as the "Time Enough At Last" TZ one where the dude loses his glasses).


----------



## JETaylor

I finished binge watching The Walking Dead yesterday.  My son has been home from school this entire week from an emergency appendectomy and last Saturday he wanted to do a Walking Dead marathon.  He said I had to start at the beginning so I could understand the current season which I started watching because I'm a fan of Jeffrey Dean Morgan, so I did and have been watching pretty much non-stop since and got through all six seasons.  It's been a weird and awesome break from writing.  I really like the show, although my husband can't seem to deal with it at all.  I'm caught up and ready for the season to resume next Sunday!


----------



## passerby

_Longmire_. Good show.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

V.P. said:


> _Longmire_. Good show.


Oh, yeah. I like this show a lot. I was disappointed to learn that the upcoming season will be the last. I guess they need that slot for another zombie series.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper

People v. O.J. Simpson on Netflix.


----------



## prairiesky

Zelda..on Amazon..so far enjoying it


----------



## MichelleB675

Taking a break from LOST to watch Emerald City.


----------



## Cuechick

Have been watching Taboo on FX, really enjoying it. I plan to dive into Penny Dreadful next, I discovered I photographed the actor Reeve Carney several times when he was kid. He plays Dorian Gray.


----------



## Guest

I'm also watching Taboo on BBC here in the UK, and I'm writing down a lot of the titles I've seen here.


----------



## JE_Owen

I'm finally catching up on White Collar. I was really into it when it first came out, then didn't have regular TV for awhile so I lost track of it. When it showed up on Netflix I knew I had to see it through to the end   Currently on the final season. Such great characters!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

Just finished (in a day) Santa Clarita Diet.


----------



## Cuechick

Mark E. Cooper said:


> Just finished (in a day) Santa Clarita Diet.


I am now a little more than half way through it, I didn't love the pilot.... something off about Drew Barrymore's timing put me off. After reading your post and other positive reviews, I decided to give it another go. I think she improved a lot by the 2nd show and Timothy is so fun. I also like that they are shorter than dramas and the perfect kind of thing to watch while I'm editing photos!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I've recently binged 3%, The Crown, and I'm almost through Downton Abbey. In the past few months I've also made my way through my third rewatch of Supernatural. Pregnancy and now nursing has given me a ton of time to binge. Thinking about making my way through the entire Star Trek catalog next, or watching the second season of Man in the High Castle, or finding another British period drama. Recommendations welcome since I've got another 48 weeks of nursing to go lol


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've binge-watched a dozen or so of the 130 episodes of _The Highlander_, primarily the ones with Elizabeth Gracen and/or Roger Daltry. They were mostly the more humorous eps, which were my favorites.

Mike


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


>


That was a show that I should have loved but for some reason, I couldn't get into it.


----------



## Jane917

Just started Season 1 of Wild at Heart on Acorn TV.


----------



## deckard

The Americans Season 4


----------



## cagnes

Just finished Glitch, season 1 on Netflix & enjoyed it. Too short though, only 6 episodes!


----------



## 13500

"Z: The Beginning of Everything" on amazon about Zelda and Scott Fitzgerald. Love it!


----------



## telracs

Unsolved Mysteries....


----------



## etexlady

"This Is Us".  I recorded the season to my DVR and am just now getting around to watching it.  So much better than the usual network fare.  Loving it so far.


----------



## JETaylor

ZenD said:


> Finished watching The OA last night. Haven't decided what I think about it.


Dumb question - what is OA?


----------



## tvnopenope

Luke Cage.


----------



## derek alvah

American Horror Story "Hotel" on Netflix. Skipped "Coven" and "Freak Show", but will now binge them starting tomorrow. 

Also recently binged both Raid movies. 

Thinking of doing a Buffy and/or Angel binge soon. It's been a while.


----------



## cagnes

JETaylor said:


> Dumb question - what is OA?


It's a Netflix Original Series.


----------



## 13500

Just finished "Good Girls Revolt" on Amazon. Journalism and feminism in the early 1970s. Excellent!


----------



## William G. Jones

Netflix added the 3rd season of Halt and Catch Fire on Saturday. That's what I'll be watching this weekend — probably the whole series all over again. 

I always feel I have to put a disclaimer when I recommend this show — the first few episodes are very... different... than the rest of the series. All the characters are very unlikable in those early episodes. That said, it's become my favorite show and I'm sad that it's ending with season 4.


----------



## Sandpiper

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Just finished "Good Girls Revolt" on Amazon. Journalism and feminism in the early 1970s. Excellent!


Loved it. One particular Amazon executive said NO to more of it.  

I'm currently bingeing on A Place To Call Home season 4.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just discovered that the second series of _Hinterland_ is available for streaming. It's been a while since I saw the first series, so I've begun binge-watching from the start. It's a police show that takes place in Wales. It's filmed twice, once in 
Welsh and once in English. I'm watching the English version.  

Mike


----------



## Cuechick

Just watched the first 3 episodes of Sun Records on CMT. Really like this show, the kid who plays the young Elvis is especially good.


----------



## deckard

Hand of God


----------



## etexlady

Watched the first season of This Is Us that I had recorded on the DVR.  What a fantastic show.  I think I cried some in every episode.


----------



## Cuechick

I'm really enjoying Feud on FX and Big Little Lies on HBO... wish I could binge watch... !


----------



## Jane917

Wild at Heart from Amazon Prime. Just finished the 6th Season. Ready to start 7.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> Midsomer Murders (out of order but I'm going to finish this thing eventually). Taking a quick break to watch something else before I watch another episode tonight.
> 
> I liked John Barnaby lots, so I watched all his episodes first (except for the actual first episode of the series). Then I watched all the Jones episodes. Now I'm almost through the Troy episodes, and all I'll have left will be the Scott episodes. He's not my favorite. I watched one of his and he's just kind of meh to me. I might watch a few favorite Jones episodes again before I make myself watch the Scott episodes.


Scott only had one season.

I think we're up to 17 seasons.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think we're up to 17 seasons.


The first half of the 19th series has just shown up on Acorn TV.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> The first half of the 19th series has just shown up on Acorn TV.
> 
> Mike


I have to wait for Netflix but they do have Season 18. I started over from the beginning a few weeks ago.


----------



## Imogen Rose

The series Love on Netflix... how did I miss this one?? Really good!


----------



## tvnopenope

Iron Fist.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

deckard said:


> Hand of God


I loved this when it was a pilot...and missed the first season when it came out, so I just binge-watched the first two seasons. Loving it!

Betsy


----------



## deckard

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I loved this when it was a pilot...and missed the first season when it came out, so I just binge-watched the first two seasons. Loving it!
> 
> Betsy


I have only the last 2 episodes left in season 2, and I understand that will be the end of the series. I am enjoying it also and guessing what the end will bring.


----------



## Cuechick

Feud on FX! So good!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

deckard said:


> I have only the last 2 episodes left in season 2, and I understand that will be the end of the series. I am enjoying it also and guessing what the end will bring.


Yes, I looked it up after posting here, because the end of the season implied there WOULD be more...and was sad to see it would not be renewed. But still a satisfying ending.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

katc said:


> Rosemary and Thyme. A mystery series in the UK. I discovered on Youtube and now I can't get enough. Unfortunately, there were only three seasons.


There were also three books, written by the series creator.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

katc said:


> Rosemary and Thyme. A mystery series in the UK. I discovered on Youtube and now I can't get enough. Unfortunately, there were only three seasons.


I like it because it's not very suspenseful and I can watch it before I go to bed. I also like Pam Ferris.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

taliwrites said:


> Iron Fist.


Should I stick with it? I'm 2 episodes in and a little on the fence. I kind of like the "lost monk" character. But I don't love it yet. Needs more Luke Cage, maybe?


----------



## archaeoroutes

I'd been eagerly awaiting the second series of Love so that went in two nights. Last night I discovered Killjoys - scifi bounty hunters with a hint of Firefly.


----------



## Atunah

I am going through Grimm again. Grimm pilot and Sleepy Hollow pilot are like my favorite series pilots of all time. Grimm just so awesome in the early seasons. I haven't watched the current and last season as I kind of didn't like some plot thingies, but boy the early stuff on there is just so great. 
I already re-watched the first season of Sleepy Hollow. 

I always get a kick out of the mangling of german on Grimm.  

Can't find any new shows to watch that interest me so I guess I have to watch older stuff. I am apparently not even close to the target audience to a lot of stuff they put out nowadays.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Should I stick with it? I'm 2 episodes in and a little on the fence. I kind of like the "lost monk" character. But I don't love it yet. Needs more Luke Cage, maybe?


I've watched the first five episodes, for me it has not gotten better. For someone who's supposed to be great at marital arts those scenes suck. I loved Luke Cage, first season of Daredevil, and Jessica Jones, but Iron Fist is just not doing it for me. I'll probably end up forcing myself to watch it like I did with the second season of Daredevil. The superhero show I'm freakin loving right now is Legion on FX, holy cow it's amazing. It's really trippy and weird but shot beautifully and half the time I have no idea what's going on which would normally bother me but it doesn't with this show. It's just so good. I believe they just uploaded the already aired episodes on hulu if anyone is interested. There's only one more episode airing next week, but it's already been picked up for a second season.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Watched Westworld season 1 recently, pretty good. Thinking about Wayward Pines or 11.22.63 next. Anyone seen these and can recommend either or know any other new-ish sci-fi, weird type series? I also watched Stranger Things and Dead Like Me not long ago and enjoyed them. Mr. Robot looks interesting too.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Kristine McKinley said:


> I've watched the first five episodes, for me it has not gotten better. For someone who's supposed to be great at marital arts those scenes suck. I loved Luke Cage, first season of Daredevil, and Jessica Jones, but Iron Fist is just not doing it for me. I'll probably end up forcing myself to watch it like I did with the second season of Daredevil. The superhero show I'm freakin loving right now is Legion on FX, holy cow it's amazing. It's really trippy and weird but shot beautifully and half the time I have no idea what's going on which would normally bother me but it doesn't with this show. It's just so good. I believe they just uploaded the already aired episodes on hulu if anyone is interested. There's only one more episode airing next week, but it's already been picked up for a second season.


That's too bad, but I've been hearing it a lot so far. Part of me says I should just be grateful... I mean, they don't HAVE to make a TV show about Iron Fist, you know? But, I don't know. I started to sour on DD in the second season too. I'm afraid it might be the costume. I liked him better with the bandana. And I'll try Legion. Been hearing a lot of good about that too. Thanks!


----------



## Sandpiper

I finished The People v. O.J. Simpson yesterday.  Now will finish season 4 of A Place Called Home.  Then season 3 of Grace and Frankie which Netflix released early today.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I've been binge-watching _Murder in Suburbia_, a series on Acorn TV. It's a sort of cozy police procedural with humorous dialogue from the two lead characters, two women detectives with dating problems (you have to have some sort of psychological hangup or problem to be a lead character these days, right?). There are only two series, made 10-12 years ago. Nice light entertainment, despite all the murders.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess I'll be binging on Torchwood this weekend...

http://expiringonnetflix.blogspot.com


----------



## Imogen Rose

CegAbq said:


> So many people have raved about Dexter - guess I'm just going to have to try it out after all (and will probably stick with it just like I did finally with Breaking Bad, which is not on Prime, I don't think. I watched it on my son's Netflix account)


Really, really good! I am thinking of re watching the whole series.


----------



## Joe Vercillo

Friday Night Lights and Supernatural!


----------



## bbpkeith

The Office, had put it off for a long time.  I enjoyed most of it till the last few seasons.  Also plowing through LOTR Extended Editions, again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bbpkeith said:


> The Office, had put it off for a long time. I enjoyed most of it till the last few seasons. Also plowing through LOTR Extended Editions, again.


I'm listening to the LOTR audios.


----------



## bbpkeith

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm listening to the LOTR audios.


That's awesome. I've read it twice, but it has been a few years. Wanted to do the whole Christopher Lee annual reading, but that never happened. I might actually read it again after finishing in honor of the late, great Saruman. He will be missed. Who is the reader of the version you are listening too? Do you enjoy their style?


----------



## Sandpiper

Netflix' The Crown.


----------



## prairiesky

Watching BIG LITTLE LIES on HBO...oh my gosh...it is so good!  The final episode is next week and I am full of questions that I hope get answered.  It is a very short mini series and I am sad it will be over.
As an aside, one of the characters (Nicole Kidman) is being physically abused by her hubby..it is difficult to watch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

prairiesky said:


> Watching BIG LITTLE LIES on HBO...oh my gosh...it is so good! The final episode is next week and I am full of questions that I hope get answered. It is a very short mini series and I am sad it will be over.
> As an aside, one of the characters (Nicole Kidman) is being physically abused by her hubby..it is difficult to watch.


I was just reading yesterday that, because of the physical nature of the scenes they've been filming, Kidman is going home with bruises that have upset her real-life husband. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bbpkeith said:


> That's awesome. I've read it twice, but it has been a few years. Wanted to do the whole Christopher Lee annual reading, but that never happened. I might actually read it again after finishing in honor of the late, great Saruman. He will be missed. Who is the reader of the version you are listening too? Do you enjoy their style?


Rob Inglis is the narrator and I'm liking him a lot.

Ahhh, Saruman. How perfect Lee was.


----------



## William Peter Grasso

I believe it's time to queue up THE SHIELD again.
WPG


----------



## prairiesky

FYI..on Sunday, all episodes of Big, Little Lies will be shown on HBO.  I recommend it as it kept me enthralled..only 7 episodes.


----------



## Cuechick

prairiesky said:


> FYI..on Sunday, all episodes of Big, Little Lies will be shown on HBO. I recommend it as it kept me enthralled..only 7 episodes.


So is tonight the finale? Such a great show, it is like crack!

I started "13 Reasons Why" on Netflix Friday and am 1/2 way through... well done, more than just a teen drama.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally getting around to Midsomer Murders season 19. Sad surprise in the first episode


Spoiler



Sykes is not really dead, just retired. Cute new dog.



And an even bigger surprise in Episode 3.


Spoiler



I don't like the new sergeant and I was just wishing Jones or Nelson back when Jones shows up under cover.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I was binge-watching _Shetland_, a police procedural set on the Shetland Islands (off the coast of Scotland) this morning, and Netflix auto-ran the second episode of a two-parter. I got really confused until I figured out that it was a completely different story. I checked and found that it had gone from S2E3 to S2E5, skipping S2E4, which wasn't even listed.

I went to Netflix's wretched web site and found the only way to give feedback is to call them, so I did and found I wasn't the first to have reported it. The support guy couldn't give any info on when or if it would be fixed. I put the DVD that has those eps at the top of my DVD queue. I'm pretty sure I'll get that before the problem is fixed with the streaming site.

While I had him on the phone I expressed my extreme displeasure at the "new and improved" rating system, which replaces a useful five star system with a pretty much useless thumbs up and thumbs down system.

Edit: Within about 6-7 hours after I called Netflix, the missing episode appeared. They get a gold star for the day.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Just got an email that iZombie season 3 is coming on Netflix. Yay!


----------



## Cuechick

I've been binging on old British movies via Youtube, hooked up through my roku so I can watch them on my TV. Amazing how good the quality is. I found a ton of great full length movies to watch! Some very obscure. I even watched the cheesy good What Ever Happened to Aunt Alice, an late 60s American film with Ruth Gordon and the amazing Geraldine Page. A lot of good free stuff on there, yesterday I watched "Penny Princess, Sin of Ester Waters and my fav The Woman in the Hall with Jean Simmons.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cuechick said:


> I've been binging on old British movies via Youtube, hooked up through my roku so I can watch them on my TV. Amazing how good the quality is. I found a ton of great full length movies to watch! Some very obscure. I even watched the cheesy good What Ever Happened to Aunt Alice, an late 60s American film with Ruth Gordon and the amazing Geraldine Page. A lot of good free stuff on there, yesterday I watched "Penny Princess, Sin of Ester Waters and my fav The Woman in the Hall with Jean Simmons.


That's for me! I love old movies.

Did you ever see Geraldine Page and Glenn Ford in _Dear Heart_? One of my favorites. I'll have to see if it's on youtube, but I do have the DVD. Some of my favorites are not available on DVD so I'll have to check youtube.


----------



## 31842

Oh man... I just finished Legion (available on Hulu.)  I watched the entire eight episodes in two days.  IT IS SO GOOD!  It is trippy sci-fi set in the X-Men universe.  Now I'm binge watching Manhattan (also available on Hulu), which is all about the Manhattan Project.  It is very similar in feel to Mad Men and The Hour.  I'm having trouble doing anything else right now because I can't stop wondering what the characters are up to while I'm away.


----------



## Joe Vercillo

William Peter Grasso said:


> I believe it's time to queue up THE SHIELD again.
> WPG


I still haven't finished The Shield, they took it off Netflix Canada when I was halfway through it. I hope they put it back up soon. Great series!


----------



## Cuechick

Well I am really enjoying The Handmaid's Tale on Hulu, binged the first 3 and now am looking forward to Wednesdays which also has Fargo! Add in Better Call Saul and I am one happy TV watcher!


----------



## prairiesky

New season of Bosch on Amazon


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_FARGO Seasons One & Two...._


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> Just saw that Sense8 season two is up, so that's what I'm about to binge!


That's what I've been watching. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Cuechick

Just finished "Anne with an E" on Netflix, a new adaption of Anne of Green Gables. I loved it... though I was not crazy about the actress playing Anne in the first episode she grew on me. She certainly looks the part and the show got better with every episode. I love the production, beautifully filmed with a lot of attention to detail. I also loved how they adapted the story into todays thinking... meaning they explore more topics young women would have experienced at the time but was not written about when the books or even the popular 80s series were done. They also give you some background on the unmarried siblings that adopt Anne. 

Also the opening titles are a work of art! Streaming now on netflix, just 7 episodes, the first is over an hour long the rest are only 40 mins each!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

There are so few recent shows of interest around that I'm binge-watching _Poirot_. It's been a while since I've seen them, and I can't remember the culprit in most of them.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

Finished up Sense 8, loved it. Hope they renew it, especially after that ending. Watching Silicon Valley with my husband, hilarious and fairly accurate, watching Anne with an E on my own. Once done with that the newest season of Sherlock was uploaded on Netflix so I'll watch that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kristine McKinley said:


> Finished up Sense 8, loved it. Hope they renew it, especially after that ending. Watching Silicon Valley with my husband, hilarious and fairly accurate, watching Anne with an E on my own. Once done with that the newest season of Sherlock was uploaded on Netflix so I'll watch that.


I was very disappointed with the new season of Sherlock. I watched the first two then stopped.


----------



## Cuechick

The 2nd season of Master of None is even funnier than the first. I've been watching it a bit slowly 2-3 eps at a time... and can't believe I have only 3 left.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Binged 11.22.63, the miniseries based on the Stephen King book, last week. Now I'm watching Wayward Pines. Both are great. I plan to binge out on Penny Dreadful and Legion soon.


----------



## passerby

_The Tudors_. Not exactly true to history, but very entertaining. Good acting, too!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Re-watching Seasons 1-4 in anticipation of Season 5 to be released at the end of the month.


----------



## JETaylor

Prison Break - very intense and didn't watch it when it was originally on - wondering why not now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

The last few days I've been bingeing on _The Murdoch Mysteries_ (aka _The Artful Detective_). I've been cherry-picking episodes from the earlier seasons and finding many that I don't remember very well, so it's almost like seeing new ones.


----------



## PJ_Cherubino

The Amazon Original, Bosch. It's very much a modern Noir married to a police procedural. I love the plots and the characters. I also love the way they drop all the 1940s slang and make it sound perfect: "You do this and everything's jake with us."

Also, they had Jeri Ryan last season and gave her a cameo in the first episode. More Jeri pleez... she's so underrated, as is Titus Welliver. It's great to see all these fantastic actors get their day in the sun.


----------



## Sandpiper

Netflix *Bloodline* season 3.


----------



## A.G. Richards

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ive been watching Grimm, though "binge" for me is pretty slow. Not through the first season yet.


I'm on Season 5. And at first I was worried that the show was getting rather samey, but now the writers have changed gear and picked up the pace nicely.

I've also recently discovered 'The Dead Zone,' based on one of my very favorite Stephen King novels. Again, Season 1 started to flag midway through, but has recovered nicely.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

I binged season 1 of Heroes last week. Awesome show. I'm scared to keep going because I have heard the other seasons are not very good, and I don't want to end up ruining the series for myself if the quality takes a nose dive.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

It's been a few years since I watched Heroes but I remember a huge dive in quality and being very disappointed. It was one of the casualties of the last writer's strike.

Currently binging Supernatural season 12 since it's now on Netflix. I'm trying to get through it quickly because I cancelled Netflix and want to finish before my month is up. Pretty angry at Netflix for cancelling Sense 8. I know I'll end up going back but I'll probably wait a few months at least and just enjoy my HBO subscription.


----------



## KBaker

"Binging" (watching a few episodes a day of) _The Office_ with my husband. Soon going to binge _Parks & Rec_ & _Riverdale_.


----------



## NogDog

Watched the first few episodes of season 1 of "The Twilight Zone." For something over 50 years old, it held up better than I expected.


----------



## Atunah

I am going through "Ripper Street" right now and I don't know why I hadn't watched this til now. Problem is there are not enough episodes per season and I will be through it way to soon. Like one of my favorite shows now. It is just gripping to me. Its like I get one of my favorite genres (historical mysteries) served on a platter on TV. I do not like any of the modern cop shows, can't stand them really. But in historical times, it is so so very interesting. Not sure what to do after this. Sigh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I am going through "Ripper Street" right now and I don't know why I hadn't watched this til now. Problem is there are not enough episodes per season and I will be through it way to soon. Like one of my favorite shows now. It is just gripping to me. Its like I get one of my favorite genres (historical mysteries) served on a platter on TV. I do not like any of the modern cop shows, can't stand them really. But in historical times, it is so so very interesting. Not sure what to do after this. Sigh.


I watched that as it aired, but after the first season it got too dark for me.

I've lately been enjoying Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries. That link is to the DVD but they're available as streaming video as well.


----------



## Wolfman

Riverdale - It's interesting to see the classic Archie comic characters in a new way.


----------



## cagnes

The Handmaid's Tale on Hulu.


----------



## Tripp

It has been awhile since I looked at this thread and I got a few new ideas.  (went to Netflix and added a few to my watchlist)

I binged and loved the following lately:

Shetland - loved it.  I am anxiously waiting for the next season.  In the beginning the Scottish accent was so hard for me to understand that I had to use subtitles.  It got better as I got used to it.

Broadchurch - Another UK murder / detective series.  It mostly follows one murder in the first season and weaves the outcome of the first murder with an unsolved murder in the second season.  This unsolved murder is referenced in the first season.  It is available on Netflix and the third and final season premiers on BBC America on June 28th.

Sneaky Pete - not at all what I thought it was going to be but let me say that it was a pleasant surprise.

A Handmaids Tale - Depressing but very compelling.  Elizabeth Moss was really good and Joseph Fiennes played creepy really well.

Shooter - This is a USA channel original available on Netflix.  Produced by Mark Wahlberg who played the main character, Bob Lee, in the movie. Season 2 will be on USA the beginning of July.

Is it only me or does it seem like TV is in a Renaissance  with original and compelling programming?  I don't feel the need to go to the movies as there is a wealth of excellent programing available on the networks and streaming networks.


----------



## Meemo

"Good Behavior", just finished it up from our DVR.  Very good.  Now we're on to How to Get Away with Murder, also on our DVR.


----------



## telracs

I just went through the newest season of the Great British Baking Show on pbs.  I prefer watching on amazon (better closed captions), but they only have the first 3 episodes, while the whole thing is on pbs.


----------



## Ava_Red

I just finished binge watching The Unbreakable Kimmie Schmidt. Fun show.


----------



## etexlady

I watched the first episode of The Keepers on Netflix.  It was so good I binged on the remaining six episodes the same day.  Such an interesting true story. It takes place in Baltimore and is about a decades old murder mystery of a nun who was a high school teacher beloved by her students.  Two of them have taken up the cause and are doing research and trying to solve the murder.  There is some discussion of a priest at the school who was suspected of sex abuse and the possible connection to the nun's murder. That was difficult to watch. Highly recommend this series if you are a mystery fan.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been binge-watching _Hamish Macbeth_ on Acorn TV. It's been so long since I've seen them that I had forgotten that the series bears almost no relation to the books. It's a moderately humorous view of the life of a police constable in a very small Scottish village. There are actually murders in the 30+ books of the series. I have several of the books in ebook version, it may be time for a re-read.


----------



## Ava_Red

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I've been binge-watching _Hamish Macbeth_ on Acorn TV. It's been so long since I've seen them that I had forgotten that the series bears almost no relation to the books. It's a moderately humorous view of the life of a police constable in a very small Scottish village. There are actually murders in the 30+ books of the series. I have several of the books in ebook version, it may be time for a re-read.


I love MC Beaton (series author).


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> I watched that as it aired, but after the first season it got too dark for me.
> 
> I've lately been enjoying Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries. That link is to the DVD but they're available as streaming video as well.


I liked it up to I think 3rd season a lot. Not I can't recall how many seasons total. That is the downside of binging. I can't keep track. I am caught up with as far as they were free on Amazon. The very last season is the one I haven't seen and I probably wont. I read some reviews and it was already getting too dark for me and the reviews tell me I won't like it. For me I don't like it when horrible people keep getting away with it and dragging other characters that were at some point interesting down with them. Not redeemable anymore. I don't want to say more to not spoil, but it was such a turnoff. Maybe in the future when the last season is free, I'll peek in, just to get it finished. But I don't really care anymore.

I then went through Whitechapel which I really liked, just to find out last weekend that it just ends but not really getting a full conclusion. Ugh. They cancelled it after season 4 and of course i didn't know. I don't like researching shows beforehand as I don't want to get spoilered so I had no idea. Darn.

I am running out of shows to watch. Even in this thread I don't see much that interests me. . So many of the popular and apparently acclaimed shows do nothing for me. I tried House of cards, can't stand it. I tried a few others that are so popular and just can't watch most of them past a few of episodes. I can tell in a few episodes just based on the main characters. When there is nothing for me there, its over. Other stuff I like gets cancelled all the time.

I been looking and looking and have yet to find something else. Bad enough I can never find any movies to watch.


----------



## Cuechick

I just watched Glow on Netflix... fun 80s flashback about the women's wrestling circuit


----------



## Jim Johnson

My wife and I binge watched the HBO series John Adams and loved it. I started binging TURN, but gave up after three episodes. The story and the acting didn't hold my interest, and a quick check on Wiki told me most of the historical characters live after the war. So that sort of took any dramatic potential out of the series. Heading back to our binge re-watch of the original Star Trek.


----------



## 31842

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I've been binge-watching _Hamish Macbeth_ on Acorn TV. It's been so long since I've seen them that I had forgotten that the series bears almost no relation to the books. It's a moderately humorous view of the life of a police constable in a very small Scottish village. There are actually murders in the 30+ books of the series. I have several of the books in ebook version, it may be time for a re-read.


I've been binging this show, too! SO FUNNY!! We're HUGE Agatha Raisin fans over here and so were delighted to have another MC Beaton show to enjoy.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I'm binge-watching the _Inspector Lynley Mysteries_ on BritBox. I'd forgotten how much the Lynley/Helen plot line annoyed me. That whole situation reeks of writers taking the easy way out. For all I know, they lifted it directly from the books, which I tried to read and just couldn't get into.


----------



## Atunah

I started watching MI5. Looks like I'll get a fix on my trifecta of men. Matthew Macfadyen, Richard Armitage and Rupert Penry-Jones.
What else does a girl need.  . I just started so its very early. Love it so far, better than anything similar I have seen out of US channels so far.


----------



## anguabell

Just finished the second season of _Gotham _on Netflix. For some reason I find it irresistibly funny - well, most of the time, a few episodes were a bit too sad. The guy who plays Penguin is fantastic.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## 31842

I'm re-binge watching The Man in the High Castle.  It is so difficult to do anything besides watch that show right now.


----------



## A.Q.

At the moment I've been binge-watching British crime shows: Vera, A Touch of Frost, Midsomer Murders. Before that I was binge-watching NCIS and Buffy


----------



## Crissi Langwell

Got through "This is Us" just to see what the hype was, and became totally hooked. Honestly, I don't watch a lot of TV, though, but I am known to turn on HGTV for some good old-fashioned home shows when I just need to veg and drool over the low-priced homes in places other than California. Also, I've become a total Bachelor/Bachelorette junkie, much to my husband's dismay. I figure it's payback for all those times we've had to watch sports. :-D


----------



## Cuechick

Lynn is a pseud--uh said:


> Ozarks. Jason Bateman is so talented.


I just finished it Sunday, great show and Bateman really shines!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Yesterday I finished binge-watching _The Jonathan Creek Mysteries_ on Britbox. I liked the mysteries in the first two series, but I very much didn't care for the character played by Carolyn Quentin. She was portrayed as a very unpleasant, almost malicious person. Lead actor Alan Davies is almost somnolent through many scenes, seemingly uninvolved with what is going on. The other recurring character played by Stuart Milligan is completely self-obsessed.

So why do I (mostly) enjoy the series? I don't know. The mysteries get a bit less interesting as the series goes on, but I thought cast changes for the sidekick improved things otherwise.


----------



## archaeoroutes

Season 2 of Killjoys


----------



## A.Q.

Suddenly I've started watching Murder, She Wrote as I write... maybe cos I've seen most of them before, so I don't really need to focus on it as much as a new episode I have never seen before


----------



## dbonline

I'm into the new TV series called Mr. Mercedes, it's pretty morbid/disturbing though and not for the faint of heart


----------



## Cuechick

dbonline said:


> I'm into the new TV series called Mr. Mercedes, it's pretty morbid/disturbing though and not for the faint of heart


I'm also watching Mr. Mercedes, it is Stephen King and it is disturbing but well done... there is a all a new gothic ghost series on Amazon Prime called The Living and the Dead, which is pretty good so far.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've been watching The Adventures of Brisco County, Jr. This evening after the villain that killed County's father escaped from custody for the third time in as many discs, I gave up. I have little patience for writers that can't come up with more than one storyline.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My new program to binge-watch is _The Avengers_. The real _Avengers_, with John Steed and Emma Peel, not the super-hero one from Marvel.

I discovered it while searching through programs on my Roku box. It's on a free channel called TubiTV. The commercials are sort of annoying, but worth it to see a classic TV series. They have the two series prior to Diana Rigg joining the cast, and the one series after she left. I'm nearly finished with the first Rigg series (in B&W). Fun stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I binge watched the 3rd season of Broadchurch the other day -- I liked it better than the second season; I'd say it was as good as the first season. I wish they'd continue it now that Alec and Ellie are becoming a bit less antagonistic toward each other, but I think I heard that it's over. More's the pity.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> My new program to binge-watch is _The Avengers_. The real _Avengers_, with John Steed and Emma Peel, not the super-hero one from Marvel.
> 
> I discovered it while searching through programs on my Roku box. It's on a free channel called TubiTV. The commercials are sort of annoying, but worth it to see a classic TV series. They have the two series prior to Diana Rigg joining the cast, and the one series after she left. I'm nearly finished with the first Rigg series (in B&W). Fun stuff.


I loved in the beginning of the second season of Outlander (set in 196, they opened with a scene from The Avengers. I'll have to look for that channel.


----------



## A.Q.

Been watching Star Trek Discovery since it aired. Love it, despite it being quite different to the usual Trek offerings

Also been binge-watching Brooklyn 99


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Binge watching Kingdom. I've watched it all before (3 seasons) and they left the last episode hanging. I mean, Stephen Fry, Tony Slattery, Celia Imrie ... why would they cancel it?


----------



## 31842

Oh man... I've been sucked into Tin Star on Amazon Prime.  It's sooo good, but I have to do a brain bleach afterwards with WKRP in Cincinnati and The Tick in order to sleep.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Binge watching Kingdom. I've watched it all before (3 seasons) and they left the last episode hanging. I mean, Stephen Fry, Tony Slattery, Celia Imrie ... why would they cancel it?


Network budget cuts, according to the info I got. The series was just too expensive, although it didn't seem to have any unusual features that would require a lot of money. Maybe salaries.

I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Network budget cuts, according to the info I got. The series was just too expensive, although it didn't seems to have any unusual features that would require a lot of money. Maybe salaries.
> 
> I enjoyed it a lot.


I imagine you're right about the salaries. Too bad.


----------



## telracs

cut throat kitchen and a PBS show titled finding your roots.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I binge-watched the whole 14th series of the British comedy quiz show _QI_ on Britbox. New shows will show up a day or so after they air in the UK. I don't quite understand why I like this show so much considering it's exceptionally non-PC, and contains a lot of vulgarities and explicit material (something which I normally would not watch). Last night I laughed so hard there were tears running down my face. I had to rewind the stream to pick up what I missed while laughing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> This week I binge-watched the whole 14th series of the British comedy quiz show _QI_ on Britbox. New shows will show up a day or so after they air in the UK. I don't quite understand why I like this show so much considering it's exceptionally non-PC, and contains a lot of vulgarities and explicit material (something which I normally would not watch). Last night I laughed so hard there were tears running down my face. I had to rewind the stream to pick up what I missed while laughing.


It's Stephen Fry. Is he still the host?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's Stephen Fry. Is he still the host?


No, he stepped down two years ago after hosting the show for 13 years. The new quiz-master is Sandi Toksvig, who was one of the 'contestants' many times. She does really well at it, with a similar approach and delivery as Fry. I would have thought they would have a problem finding someone with the erudition and dry wit of Fry, but they did it. Prep work may explain the seemingly wide-range of knowledge. Alan Davies is still there as one of the driving forces of the show.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_ISU Grand Prix Figure Skating Competitions
_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

NapCat said:


> _ISU Grand Prix Figure Skating Competitions
> _


I used to go to all the local ice shows and watched every one on T V that I could find. Then Sergei Grinkov died and I just lost interest. I used to know them all. Now I don't know any of them. Sad.


----------



## 31842

OH man... I've been sucked into Chance on Hulu starring Hugh Laurie.  The next episode doesn't come out until tomorrow and I'm D.Y.I.N.G.  It's one of those series that makes me wonder what the characters have gotten up to while I've been away.  SO addicting.


----------



## NogDog

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> ...I don't quite understand why I like this show so much considering it's exceptionally non-PC, and contains a lot of vulgarities and explicit material (something which I normally would not watch). Last night I laughed so hard there were tears running down my face. I had to rewind the stream to pick up what I missed while laughing.


There's a guy on Youtube who does video game play-throughs that I end up enjoying in spite of his often (usually?) sophomoric humor and vulgar language -- and the fact that I don't even play any video games. Maybe it's his Swedish accent that makes it work?


----------



## William Meikle

Season 10 of Supernatural, having started from scratch on Season 1 back in July, and with the season 12 box set due from Amazon any day now.


----------



## AdamDavidCollings

I've just finished an epic binge of Stargate, from the original movie, through to the final episode of Stargate Universe.
Good times.


----------



## AdamDavidCollings

Thanks Jeff. It took a while


----------



## A.Q.

Well I got into Brooklyn 99 and Star Wars Rebels recently


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I watch a lot of serial thrillers on Netflix. At the minute I'm watching "Midsommer Murders". I've only seen it about five or so times already.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I watch a lot of serial thrillers on Netflix. At the minute I'm watching "Midsommer Murders". I've only seen it about five or so times already.


Always well-worth re-watching.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Always well-worth re-watching.


Yes, indeed. I've watched a dozen or so assorted _Midsomer Murders_ eps in the last several week, as there is little else interesting to watch, especially on network TV.

This week, I watched all 10 available eps of _The Coroner_ on Britbox, and am making my way through the second season of the police procedural series _Scott & Bailey_ (also BritBox) although my interest is waning as it becomes more like a soap opera than a crime show.


----------



## ChessDesalls

All caught up on The Orville. Anyone else watching?


----------



## cgill88

I just finished Stranger Things Season 2 and now I'm watching The Mist


----------



## Skip Knox

Will finish Stranger Things tomorrow night, but I wanted to plug American Vandal on Netflix. Quite a brilliant piece of work and consistently funny.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

ChessDesalls said:


> All caught up on The Orville. Anyone else watching?


I've been watching, really liking it. The humor is hit or miss, but it's really reminding me of Star Trek: TNG so that makes me happy.


----------



## Tony Richards

Repeats of the legal series _Shark_ are now showing on British TV. I didn't even know there was a second season! But James Woods is a terrific actor, hugely watchable. The late Bette Davis, not long before she passed, called him "the new James Cagney," and she was right.


----------



## cagnes

Skip Knox said:


> Will finish Stranger Things tomorrow night, but I wanted to plug American Vandal on Netflix. Quite a brilliant piece of work and consistently funny.


Just finished American Vandal & thought it was pretty funny and well done.

I just started Alias Grace based on Margaret Atwood's novel on Netflix and I'm really getting into it.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished watching the new Season 8 of *Doc Martin* on *Acorn* streaming. It was a good series (i didn't care much for S5, which included their wedding in the 1st episode). I watched a behind the scenes episode at the end. Part of that was about all the fans who come and watch them filming. Almost every one that they interviewed was American.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I finished watching the new Season 8 of *Doc Martin* on *Acorn* streaming. It was a good series (i didn't care much for S5, which included their wedding in the 1st episode). I watched a behind the scenes episode at the end. Part of that was about all the fans who come and watch them filming. Almost every one that they interviewed was American.


Goodness, I didn't realize Doc Martin was still going. I've been procrastinating about signing up for Acorn but now it's time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Goodness, I didn't realize Doc Martin was still going. I've been procrastinating about signing up for Acorn but now it's time.


Yes, I look forward to each new series of _Doc Martin_. I enjoy the wonderful ensemble cast. Acorn also have the two prequel movies that introduced the character, albeit in a much different form. Did you know that the co-creator of Doc Martin character was Craig Ferguson? The Doc was first seen in the movie _Saving Grace_ as Dr Martin Bamford.

If you subscribe to Acorn, check out the _Agatha Raisin_ and the _Brokenwood Mystery_ series, as well as a number of others.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Yes, I look forward to each new series of _Doc Martin_. I enjoy the wonderful ensemble cast. Acorn also have the two prequel movies that introduced the character, albeit in a much different form. Did you know that the co-creator of Doc Martin character was Craig Ferguson? The Doc was first seen in the movie _Saving Grace_ as Dr Martin Bamford.
> 
> If you subscribe to Acorn, check out the _Agatha Raisin_ and the _Brokenwood Mystery_ series, as well as a number of others.


I did see one of the movies but I can't recall the name. Doc Martin was an entirely different character and ended up in Portwen for an entirely different reason. I didn't know there was another prequel movie. I sure have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Threes company


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm binge-watching the new (and final) season of _Longmire_. I'll probably start spacing them out soon though, to avoid running out too soon.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Man in the High Castle. Pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Still catching up with Doc Martin.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Yesterday I finished binging on _Wycliffe_, a British detective series I found on BritBox. It ran five seasons back in the 1990s. I was afraid that it was going to end on a cliff-hanger, as I read that late in the final season the star of the show said he wasn't interested in another season, protesting the producers having fired one of the second leads who was in the hospital with meningitis.

Fortunately it ended with everything wrapped up satisfactorily, although it seemed as though they may have rewritten/added the last minute or so to provide closure (although not quite as tacked-on as was the case in _Castle_).

All in all, very enjoyable. It might be a bit low-key for some.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Yesterday I finished binging on _Wycliffe_, a British detective series I found on BritBox. It ran five seasons back in the 1990s. I was afraid that it was going to end on a cliff-hanger, as I read that late in the final season the star of the show said he wasn't interested in another season, protesting the producers having fired one of the second leads who was in the hospital with meningitis.
> 
> Fortunately it ended with everything wrapped up satisfactorily, although it seemed as though they may have rewritten/added the last minute or so to provide closure (although not quite as tacked-on as was the case in _Castle_).
> 
> All in all, very enjoyable. It might be a bit low-key for some.


As I read "added the last minute" I immediately thought of _Castle_.

Watching _The Marvelous Mrs. Meisel_ from Amazon Studios.

The language is terrible (Lenny Bruce is one of the characters) but mostly during Midge's comedy routines and there is some nudity but it's set in the early 60's and I'm enjoying that very much. There's a Kingston Trio (not named but three guys, three guitars and the striped shirts), The Smother's Brothers (again, not named but obvious). The guy who did a Red Skelton schtick didn't get Skelton's rhythm or tone but that's a minor complaint.

Midge's mother and father (Marin Hinkle and Tony Shaloub) are fabulous as is the rest of the cast. Rachel Brosnahan as Midge is perfect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I started watching Man in the High Castle while we were traveling--I could get episodes from Amazon while in England.  Finished it after I got home.  Can't wait to see what happens next.

Finished Longmire.  Sad to see it end.

Binging on Broadchurch right now.


----------



## mlewis78

I watched The Crown, S2, over 4 nights this week. Loved it. It's been a topic of conversation at work and even my brother Stan is watching it. The last episode was partly about the PM MacMillan resigning over the Profumo/Christine Keeler scandal. I remember this when it was in the Daily News for days (or weeks -- it was so long ago).

I might watch the new season of Broadchurch next. 

Might re-watch Downton Abbey again soon. Saw the exhibition this week that had dresses, men's clothes, jewelry, hats, large screen videos and recreation of a few sets -- servants hall, Carson's pantry and desk, the upstairs dining room and Mary's bedroom.  It is in my zip code until January 31st. Other cities have not been announced yet. I think it started in Singapore earlier in the year.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Finishing up a re-watch binge of Star Trek (original series). And the latest season of Drunk History. Next up will likely be Godless, then on to rewatches of either Star Trek: Enterprise or Star Trek: Voyager.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I started binge-watching Gene Roddenberry's _Andromeda_ yesterday on the Roku channel. IIRC, it was OK until the 3rd or 4th season, where it just fell apart and got lost. I'll probably watch it until then.


----------



## 31842

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> As I read "added the last minute" I immediately thought of _Castle_.
> 
> Watching _The Marvelous Mrs. Meisel_ from Amazon Studios.
> 
> The language is terrible (Lenny Bruce is one of the characters) but mostly during Midge's comedy routines and there is some nudity but it's set in the early 60's and I'm enjoying that very much. There's a Kingston Trio (not named but three guys, three guitars and the striped shirts), The Smother's Brothers (again, not named but obvious). The guy who did a Red Skelton schtick didn't get Skelton's rhythm or tone but that's a minor complaint.
> 
> Midge's mother and father (Marin Hinkle and Tony Shaloub) are fabulous as is the rest of the cast. Rachel Brosnahan as Midge is perfect.


I just binge watched _The Marvelous Mrs. Meisel_ this week! I thoroughly enjoyed it. I did standup for about a year and they nailed the world and its challenges.


----------



## dbonline

I have currently just finished Marvel the Runaways, very well done, I did enjoy this season and look forward to the next.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

NapCat said:


>


I still regret that this series only went the one season. I thought it had a lot of potential. I dig out the DVDs and watch them every so often.


----------



## William Meikle

PENNY DREADFUL. Got the box set from Santa, and had only seen the 1st series previously, so started from the beginning last night. I love it. Eva Green is luminous in it, and Timothy Dalton's grizzled old explorer turn is wonderful.


----------



## Seann

I just finished Devilman Crybaby on Netflix, which was violent and disturbing and extraordinarily depressing in the end. I liked it!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently watching the new series of _The Detectorists_ on Acorn. Acorn produced the six-episode series, so it won't be anywhere else. At least for a while.


----------



## Sandpiper

There are so many I could binge on.  Looks like it's ER on Hulu.  I'm on season 1, episode 2.


----------



## dbonline

My fiance have now started to binge watch another show, Electric Dreams it is a series that every episode is a different story kind of on the same page as black mirror this show has proven to be amazing.


----------



## mlewis78

KateDanley said:


> I just binge watched _The Marvelous Mrs. Meisel_ this week! I thoroughly enjoyed it. I did standup for about a year and they nailed the world and its challenges.


I watched *The Marvelous Mrs. Meisel *in 3 nights this week (7 episodes in 2 nights and one the next). Enjoyed it a lot. I do not know that much about stand-up comedy culture. I think the show was enhanced by her fashion and the music. Much better than I recall the '50s being. It is set in 1958.


----------



## SteveHarrison

Just finished (10 minutes ago!) GODLESS. I love westerns and this one is absolutely top notch and highly recommended.


----------



## dgcasey

I spent the last few days catching up on Star Trek: Discovery. I think the next thing I'll binge on will be a couple of seasons of Doctor Who. David or Matt? Hmmm?


----------



## archaeoroutes

I'm enjoying Weeds at the moment. Part-way through season 2 of 8!


----------



## msdanielle28

Just finished watching Chicago Med. Looking now for another interesting series. I only ever watched a few episodes of Chicago Fire and Chicago P. D. Might try and see if one of those peaks my interest.


----------



## Jane917

We just finished up Season 1 of Feed Phil on Netflix. I hope there is a Season 2. It is a hilarious food/culture tour around the world.


----------



## Debralynn

I loved the series Offspring. Thinking of going to Grand Hotel next.


----------



## 31842

I just finished binge watching the last season of The Great British Bake Off with the original cast and now I am very, very sad.  And also a little hungry.


----------



## passerby

Right now, I'm binge-watching the original _Poldark_ series with Robin Ellis. Interesting to compare the original to the current series with Aidan Turner.


----------



## Jane917

We recently got HBO added to our subscription. We are catching up to Big Little Lies. Loving it!


----------



## geniebeanie

The old I Love Lucy Show, sick with the flu, so hoping laughing I will recover faster.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Just finished OZARK and CRASHING, and I think I'm about to get into the second season of BLOODLINE.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I binge-watched all 13 episodes of Series "N" of _QI _the last two days on BritBox. There just hasn't been much new for a number of months that I've been interested in, so I've re-watched older shows I like.


----------



## passerby

_Pride and Prejudice_ - the BBC mini-series with Elizabeth Garvie and David Rintoul. I loved Colin Firth in the movie adaptation, but of all the actors who have played Mr. Darcy, David Rintoul comes the closest to how I imagined Darcy would look when I originally read the book.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## sfsamperi13

Seinfeld on Hulu. I think my wife and I are in season 7 now


----------



## Harriet Schultz

Grace and Frankie with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin...well-written and clever.


----------



## Fleurina

> I watched The Marvelous Mrs. Meisel in 3 nights this week (7 episodes in 2 nights and one the next). Enjoyed it a lot. I do not know that much about stand-up comedy culture. I think the show was enhanced by her fashion and the music. Much better than I recall the '50s being. It is set in 1958.


I adored Mrs M.



> Grace and Frankie with Jane Fonda and Lily Tomlin...well-written and clever.


Just watched the most recent season of G&F. Now watching Rita, on Netflix, Danish with subtitles, but love it.


----------



## archaeoroutes

msdanielle28 said:


> Just finished watching Chicago Med. Looking now for another interesting series. I only ever watched a few episodes of Chicago Fire and Chicago P. D. Might try and see if one of those peaks my interest.


I like Chicago PD. I had wondered if there was a parallel hospital series, as the characters in the hospital seemed rather well fleshed-out for incidentals.

There is now Chicago Justice as well.


----------



## msdanielle28

Oh wow. I didn't even know about Chicago Justice. I'll give Chicago P. D. a try. I'll start with season 1 so I can get familiar with the characters. I found about the series first with Chicago Fire but could never stay woke long enough to watch it. I like it because the characters do mingle and interact with one another between shows.


----------



## A.G. Richards

Yippee! Series 6 of _Grimm _is now on Netflix!


----------



## Meemo

msdanielle28 said:


> Oh wow. I didn't even know about Chicago Justice. I'll give Chicago P. D. a try. I'll start with season 1 so I can get familiar with the characters. I found about the series first with Chicago Fire but could never stay woke long enough to watch it. I like it because the characters do mingle and interact with one another between shows.


Don't get too excited about Chicago Justice - there were only only 13 episodes.


----------



## mlewis78

V.P. said:


> _Pride and Prejudice_ - the BBC mini-series with Elizabeth Garvie and David Rintoul. I loved Colin Firth in the movie adaptation, but of all the actors who have played Mr. Darcy, David Rintoul comes the closest to how I imagined Darcy would look when I originally read the book.


I have not seen this version. Is it available on one of the streaming services, like Netflix or Amazon Prime?

The Jennifer Ehle/Colin Firth version was a TV mini-series (1995). The movie (2005) has Keira Knightly and Matthew MacFadyen.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112130/

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0414387/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Another one that aired on PBS (2014):

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3775780/?ref_=nv_sr_8

My favorite is the 1995 version with Jennifer Ehle and Colin Firth. The 2005 movie was quite good though.


----------



## mlewis78

Recently watched *Grace & Frankie season 3* and both seasons of *Master of None* (Aziz Ansari). I watched most of S1 of Portlandia, but I've had enough of that. So silly! I watched 2 nights in a row and liked how the 1st night it made me sleepy so that I got to bed a few hours early. I am still on night schedule and staying up ridiculously late after years of working nights. Retired now.


----------



## quinn

The Detectorists on Acorn and Poldark series


----------



## Sandpiper

ER. I'm into season 3. I swear things are happening that I did not remember.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm almost at the end of a binge re-watch of _Limitless_, the TV spin-off of the 2011 Bradley Cooper movie. The series is a sequel to that story, following the fortunes of a young slacker -- Brian Finch -- whose life is going nowhere till he comes across a pill called NZT that turns him into a genius for 12 hours. It's a comedy-thriller with a fair sized dollop of science fiction thrown in, and a very good and inventive one too. But the show's main asset is the actor who plays Finch, a certain Jake McDorman, who puts in a performance that is sharp, engaging, and -- when required -- hilariously funny.

And guess what, folks? Like almost any TV show that is original and clever, it got cancelled after just one season. What a world we live in!


----------



## Max X

I do not agree to the new 2018 TOS


----------



## passerby

mlewis78 said:


> I have not seen this version. Is it available on one of the streaming services, like Netflix or Amazon Prime?


I checked the Elizabeth Garvie/David Rintoul version of _Pride and Prejudice_ out of my local library, but it is available on both Netflix and Amazon:

https://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/Pride-and-Prejudice/70202596

https://www.amazon.com/Pride-Prejudice-Miniseries-Elizabeth-Garvie/dp/B000244FDW


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

Instead of Bloodline's second season, we finally started Stranger Things. LOVE! Reminds my husband and me of Poltergeist (best watched for the first time in the 1980s.)


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I just binge-watched Future Man. It was kinda funny but also insanely over the top.


----------



## msdanielle28

Meemo said:


> Don't get too excited about Chicago Justice - there were only only 13 episodes.


I guess that's a mini binge.  Yeah that won't last long.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## passerby

_Jane Eyre_ - The 1983 mini-series with Timothy Dalton and Zelah Clarke


----------



## anguabell

_Altered Carbon_. The story is rather diluted - not too many plot ideas, so the series uses all that tedious graphic violence and nudity as the usual "stuffing". But it is visually stunning, and the actors are very good. They would deserve better dialogs


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm into another re-watch binge on Netflix here.

AQUARIUS has David Duchovny as an LA homicide detective who runs across the Manson Family a couple of months before the Sharon Tate murders. It's not for the squeamish, and very definitely not for the prudish, but it's a fine, intelligent drama with some excellent performances. Duchovny is (as ever) good value, giving us a plainclothes cop who is a tougher, tireder, darker version of Fox Mulder. And set in 1967 as this series is, it's worth checking out simply for the soundtrack.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I was just in this great bookstore in Long Island, Turn of the Corkscrew Books & Wine, and a customer and two of the store's workers were talking about The Alienist on TNT. They were so excited about it I started it last night. Good so far!


----------



## passerby

_Blue Bloods_ - Season 1

Love this show - especially the first few seasons.


----------



## msdanielle28

Just started Chicago Justice since it's only one season with 13 episodes.


----------



## anguabell

The Frankenstein Chronicles. Nicely done but soooo incredibly gloomy. I am not sure how long I could watch all those horrors. Poor Sean Bean, I wish he could play someone happy and fortunate for a change


----------



## mlewis78

I have watched 6 of 10 episodes of the new season of *Mozart in the Jungle*. Not crazy about this season's plot line, but I will eventually watch the rest of it.

I watched *Broadchurch* series 3 on netflix a few weeks ago.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Skip Knox

Ash vs the Evil Dead.

(when everyone else goes low, I go high)


----------



## passerby

_Blue Bloods_ - Season 4.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I just found an old British sitcom called "Two's Company". It features an American author living in the UK, and her butler.


----------



## Atunah

We just "binged" through the 3rd season of Detectorists. Its in quotes as there are only 6 half hour episodes, its a short binge. We absolutely love this show. Its is so rare for us to find shows that we both like, so we savor that time. I don't think there will be more, me so sad.  

To watch it I subscribed to the Acorn channel via Amazon and the free trial, which now is in paid I think. Now I am looking forward watching some other shows on Acorn, although I am not really familiar with many of them. 
We just started in on "Hamish MacBeth" so we'll see how we like that one. Any recs on shows on Acorn? 

I had thought of getting Britbox at first to watch the show about the books I been reading, Inspector Lynley. But then we had to watch Detectorists so its one or the other. Maybe once we are through binging Acorn, I can switch to the other. 

All these little channels add up. I am about to cancel Netflix. I can't have them all, too expensive. And once we finished binging Longmire on there, I don't see anything else I need to see right now. I am really not into any of the shows they are making. Just none of them interest me. I am picky I guess when it comes to TV shows. I don't want to see stuff overly brutal or with stupid and annoying characters. Its why I never watched Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones and shows like that. Well I should say didn't continue on the Breaking Bad, I hated the episodes I saw, hubby loved it. 

I guess I'll bee binging british shows for a while.


----------



## Matti Lena

Atunah said:


> I had thought of getting Britbox at first to watch the show about the books I been reading, Inspector Lynley. But then we had to watch Detectorists so its one or the other. Maybe once we are through binging Acorn, I can switch to the other.


My sister just got Britbox the other day and is quite happy with it. 

My latest binge-watch has been Monk. I'd seen many of the shows when they first aired, but I'd forgotten how funny they were. Tony Shalhoub just crushes it every time. 

Aaaand now after writing this, I have the theme song in my head.


----------



## Atunah

I was just going through Netflix with the intend to cancel, since I subscribed to the german SlingTV package. But then I saw the show Versailles and I had wanted to give that one a shot for a while. OMG I flew through the first season sitting on the edge of my seat. Woah, the acting, the costumes, the settings, its my everything.  
I can see why this was the most expensive show France has every produced. Its all in english though, so thankfully no subtitles. Good choice on their part to make it more international. 

Going to start season 2 soon and I think there will be a 3rd if I am not mistaken. Sadly the seasons are short. 

Why can't they make more costume dramas like that for the likes of me. *pouts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I was just going through Netflix with the intend to cancel, since I subscribed to the german SlingTV package. But then I saw the show Versailles and I had wanted to give that one a shot for a while. OMG I flew through the first season sitting on the edge of my seat. Woah, the acting, the costumes, the settings, its my everything.
> I can see why this was the most expensive show France has every produced. Its all in english though, so thankfully no subtitles. Good choice on their part to make it more international.
> 
> Going to start season 2 soon and I think there will be a 3rd if I am not mistaken. Sadly the seasons are short.
> 
> Why can't they make more costume dramas like that for the likes of me. *pouts.


There's always Angelique!

Since Netflix raised their price, I've been thinking of cancelling, too. They no longer have the HGTV shows I like but I can watch them on Hulu and I get the Brit shows on Acorn for half the plrice.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> There's always Angelique!
> 
> Since Netflix raised their price, I've been thinking of cancelling, too. They no longer have the HGTV shows I like but I can watch them on Hulu and I get the Brit shows on Acorn for half the plrice.


Angelique yes. I have the books and I pet them at times. They are so old and yellow I can't read them.  I think they were only printed on the 70's once in english. I do have the DVD"s also of the movies that were made way back, but they are a wee bit on the cheesy side watching them now. 

I agree about Netflix. Once I am done with Versailles, which doesn't seem to be very long the way I plow through it, I'll cancel. I have the Acorn sub now and its 4.99 after the free trial. Netflix is now $15. Ouch. I think what I will do going forward is switch between the services. I can't afford to have it all at once, so binge watch something here, cancel, get the other watch something else. I am about to figure out how to get rid of my regular "cable". Not quite there yet, but really close. I first have to figure out the phone thing since we are triple bundled and the internet. I am a bit limited where I live right now.

Almost anything I can now watch other ways. The only issue is its so fractured if you want all you want, you end up paying just as much. Sigh. A la carte my behind.


----------



## deckard

Babylon Berlin

Set in 1929 Berlin about a policeman from Cologne. If you don't like violence and sex, you might want to avoid this one. Quite enjoyable from a mystery/thriller point.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah, that's why I have avoided Sling. I don't need to add another $30 onto the bill and I just don't watch that much anymore. Any movies I want, I rent from Zon or watch free with Prime. I have Starz for Outlander and they have good movies, too. Hulu for SYTYCD and DWTS and some HGTV shows. Acorn gives me all the Brit shows I want. I just watch what's available and I'm content with that.

I cancelled Direct TV even though it was bundled with Internet and phone. No problem except for trying to talk me into staying with deals that just didn't work for me.


----------



## Atunah

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Atunah, that's why I have avoided Sling. I don't need to add another $30 onto the bill and I just don't watch that much anymore. Any movies I want, I rent from Zon or watch free with Prime. I have Starz for Outlander and they have good movies, too. Hulu for SYTYCD and DWTS and some HGTV shows. Acorn gives me all the Brit shows I want. I just watch what's available and I'm content with that.
> 
> I cancelled Direct TV even though it was bundled with Internet and phone. No problem except for trying to talk me into staying with deals that just didn't work for me.


I don't have the normal Sling, only the international german package. Its the only place I can get that really. Used to be just on Dish Network, then went off and course they own Sling. I get 2 mixed german channels and then some other euro news, some cool euro centric docs and stuff like that. 
If I did go to a streaming for basic cable type channels instead of ATT uverse, which I have now, I would prolly go with DirectTV now as they are the only ones that have the Tennis Channel. Its the only sport I watch. So as long as I can get the watch ESPN app and my regular TennisTV subscription and tennis TV, and some basic channels, I think I can make do.

I just finished Versailles and I am at a loss now. How do I watch anything else after that, nothing compares. Wow that was like one of the best shows I have ever watched. I just could not stop watching once I started.


----------



## msdanielle28

Going back a bit to watch episodes of ER. There are many seasons to this one. Didn't watch it when it orginally aired.


----------



## Jim Johnson

Working my way through Star Trek: Enterprise. Finished season 1 and about to start season 2. This series was the one big gap in my Trek knowledge and I need it for research purposes. So far, pretty meh but I hear it gets better.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I'm trying to watch The City and The City, but I don't really understand it.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

The Santa Clarita Diet on Netflix with Drew Barrymore and Timothy Olyphant. So funny. They've got great chemistry together.


----------



## cagnes

My dvr is getting full and I need to clear some space. Just finished watching *The Assassination of Gianni Versace: American Crime Story / FX Network.*.

I just caught up with *The Terror / AMC Network* & I'm working through *McMafia*, also on AMC.


----------



## Meemo

We’re flipping between the new season of Bosch on Amazon and the new Lost in Space on Netflix.


----------



## Atunah

I finished McCallum on Acorn. I love John Hannah in anything I have seen him in. Its kind of weird watching something a wee bit more blurry than how the newer stuff is filmed now. Takes some getting used to. I also had to use sub titles for the first episode or so, just to get used to their way of speaking.   Those are long episodes, actually as long as a movie. 1.5 hours. I still flew through them. I kinda like watching crime solving with older technology that is as far from the show CSI I can get. Much more character based than flash. 

I think I got some stuff I want to check out from this thread for next.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Jeff Tanyard said:


> I watched all 18 videos on a YouTube playlist. They were from AC/DC's Live at River Plate concert.
> 
> Man, what a crowd. Every performer's dream audience.


Sounds great, I need to check that one out. I've been watching a ton of concerts on YouTube lately. Pearl Jam, Led Zeppelin, The Cranberries, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer, Depeche Mode, The Who, Aerosmith, Metallica, Jack White, Deamau5, Radiohead... all have awesome full live shows that I've found on YouTube in the past few weeks.

As far as TV shows go, I plan to start binging Twin Peaks and Buffy for the first time soon, and also probably rewatch Stranger Things at some point along the way.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have smart TV but get antenna channels only. It gives me about 30 channels and plenty of old comedy shows that I watch. In addition I watch lot of interesting stuff on you-tube. But only binge watching is news...LOL


----------



## etexlady

I guess I must be one of the few people that has not been watching Game of Thrones.  Made it to Season 4.  I'm betting the lady who has the dragons wins.


----------



## lisamaliga

SAFE, starring Michael C. Hall from "Dexter." In this one-season series, he plays a British doctor. 

Here's what it's about: After his daughter goes missing, a widower begins uncovering the dark secrets of the people closest to him.

I watched it over the span of 3 nights. Really good whodunit and I was definitely surprised during the final episode.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bingeing Season 20 of Midsomer Murders. Something has changed. New writers? New directors? I don't know. I'm on the last episode now.

I still don't like Jamie. He doesn't seem able to figure anything out for himself. I do like Fleur, the new ME. It took a few episodes for her character to settle in, but now I really like her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I sign up for a good deal on CBS streaming once a year so I can watch "The Good Fight," the sequel to "The Good Wife."  Really love it.  The season finale is next week.  Then, I'll cancel till the new season, if there is one.  There should be, it's excellent.


----------



## dgcasey

I just picked up Season One of Defiance from the library. I'll watch that over the weekend.


----------



## Atunah

I started binging NCIS. I don't like any of the cop shows out there, so I never watched that one. Yep, like 15 seasons and I never seen even one episode. Same goes for all the CIS and other letters. But then I realized I needed something long and it had Mark Harmon in it. I remember him from Flamingo Road. Had a crush on him back then.  

Anywho, watching something from that far back is like the watching the evolution of anything computer, internet and phone. That is my favorite part so far. I am at the almost end of Season 2 so by now they have blackberries and now they mention "IM"  . I like some of the characters on it, the quirky ones. 

But I almost stopped watching for the sheer disgusting sexism on that show. It is making me ill to think this made it on the air just fine. It is ongoing sexual harassment of the most disgusting kind and they turned the one female character into something that doesn't correlate with her suppose training. But I guess that goes with the tone of the show. Ugh. But I just try to ignore those parts, hard as it is. It hasn't gotten much better yet on that front. How that became such a popular and long running show is baffling. Well I am still watching, but for the Autopsy doc and Abbie and Gibbs at the moment. Maybe that is what many did. Ignoring the obvious.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Rest assured: Tony evolves.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Rest assured: Tony evolves.


At this point, I just want him dead. Strung up on his, um you know. 
He is a big issue, but he is not the only thing on this show though. But he is a huge one. The whole tone of the show at times is like a frat house party. Ugh.

I am just trying to figure out how folks got past all that and still continued to watch. It might get better, but one still has to get through that mess. Thankfully there are other things keeping me going right now, but I don't think I would have watched that past a few episodes had I watched it "live".


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Atunah said:


> I am just trying to figure out how folks got past all that and still continued to watch.


 It wasn't easy. I always considered him by far the weakest character on the show. And I watched in spite of that.


Spoiler



I was glad when he left the show.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I am currently binge-watching _Babylon 5_. I'm currently halfway through the second season. I am still enjoying the series after watching it several times over the years, despite the occasionally clunky dialogue and casting errors.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I need to go and rewatch B5 again - still my favourite SF show.  Starts off slow in the first season and drops off again in the last (but understandable so given network shenanigans.)

And yeah some of the dialogue can be a little clunky, but there is some that is just amazing as well. And G'kar seems to get a lot of it.  Maybe a lot of it is down to just how good an actor he was.

The sad thing watching it is seeing just how many actors have been lost to us from it in so short a time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Andreas Katsulas and Peter Jurasik were both brilliant on that show. It was inspired casting, as was choosing Walter Koenig.


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I sign up for a good deal on CBS streaming once a year so I can watch "The Good Fight," the sequel to "The Good Wife." Really love it. The season finale is next week. Then, I'll cancel till the new season, if there is one. There should be, it's excellent.


I've just finished binge-watching _The Good Wife_ on Amazon Prime and I really enjoyed it. To be honest I think I only started it 'cause I knew Jeffrey Dean Morgan would be in it at some point,  but I ended up loving the whole thing - Alan Cumming was brilliant as usual as Eli Gold, though the accent threw me for awhile. There were one or two English actors in it doing American accents (like the guy from Downton Abbey). Odd - I would have thought there were enough US actors to fill the spots!


Spoiler



And wow, what an unexpectedly downbeat ending!



I saw there was a sequel but I wasn't going to bother with it - sequels so often don't live up to the original - but if you think it's worth it, I might just give it a go.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

I just finished watching "The Five". It's a Uk crime drama with a twist ending.


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

Linjeakel said:


> I've just finished binge-watching _The Good Wife_ on Amazon Prime and I really enjoyed it. To be honest I think I only started it 'cause I knew Jeffrey Dean Morgan would be in it at some point,  but I ended up loving the whole thing - Alan Cumming was brilliant as usual as Eli Gold, though the accent threw me for awhile. There were one or two English actors in it doing American accents (like the guy from Downton Abbey). Odd - I would have thought there were enough US actors to fill the spots!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And wow, what an unexpectedly downbeat ending!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw there was a sequel but I wasn't going to bother with it - sequels so often don't live up to the original - but if you think it's worth it, I might just give it a go.


I never saw "the Good Wife" (the pilot had no appeal) but I am really enjoying the spin-off series, "The Good Fight".

You should watch that next.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

dgcasey said:


> I just picked up Season One of Defiance from the library. I'll watch that over the weekend.


I just binged all three seasons of Defiance in the last couple of weeks. Not amazing, but pretty fun sci-fi show. Probably going to start The 4400 or Kingdom Hospital soon.


----------



## Harriet Schultz

I'm a little late to the party, but I'm binge watching The Crown. I expect to only sit through one episode a day, but it's turned into more like three. So, so good and it shows that being royal isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Meemo

We’re bingeing Mindhunter on Netflix. Lots of differences from the book, but still really interesting.


----------



## Andra

I'm going back through Warehouse 13.  I really think it could have lasted a few more seasons...


----------



## prairiesky

Started binge watching Friday Night Lights.  I watched it years ago and love it as much this second time around.  It tugs at the heart, for sure.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished watching two seasons of the British comedy show _Would I Lie to You?_ It's a panel show, with two teams of three people taking turns telling stories, and the other team trying to find out if they are lying or not by asking questions during the process. I am not from the UK, but I recognize most of the people on the panel as being mostly the UK's top comedians. It's been a long time since I found a show that I liked this much, and I generally find panel shows to be supremely boring. It's on the Britbox streaming service (in my case via a Roku box).


----------



## FullLiving

I watch mostly comedy and would say "Big bang theory."


----------



## Kaliharper

I actually just finished season 3 of Troll Hunters. I'm sad in knowing we'll never get a fourth, but I loved the show while it lasted.


----------



## cozymysterydeals

The Paramount Network (formerly Spike TV) is running Friends at 7 o'clock every night.  It's amazing how well that series has held up over the years.  It's just as funny as when it originally aired.  

Also, Comedy Central has been running old episodes of The Office multiple days a week.  I have been laughing like crazy.  

As you can tell, I really like comedies.


----------



## SallyElliot

I used to watch Roseanne but sadly it got cancelled. I miss the show and new show without her will not be the same....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

_*Fun Sillyness*_


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Top Chef All Stars

I've seen it before so I know who wins, but some of my favorite chefs are on this season.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm currently glued -- on DVD -- to Season 2 of _Blindspot_, the most enjoyable piece of far-fetched nuttiness since _Alias_ and _Fringe_. And there's a reference in this show to _Alias_ too. "Joey's Pizza" anyone?


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Nate Hoffelder

Tony Richards said:


> I'm currently glued -- on DVD -- to Season 2 of _Blindspot_, the most enjoyable piece of far-fetched nuttiness since _Alias_ and _Fringe_. And there's a reference in this show to _Alias_ too. "Joey's Pizza" anyone?


Is that still on? wow!


----------



## LivingWell

sports


----------



## Atunah

I just found Miami Vice on Hulu. OMG        

I haven't watched that show since back when it was first broadcast. A wee bit later than the US, as I watched it in Germany. So I never actually seen or heard the original voices on it.  . And promptly found out that the new york accent thing that was a thing to american viewers, went straight over our head as it doesn't mean anything when its dubbed in. 
I loved the show then and its still awesome. I went to vacation in Miami back in 1991 because of this show. Went to the bar on Miami Beach they used to hang out. That was before I immigrated to the US. 

I had no idea it was on Hulu. I know I looked for that show in the past and couldn't find it. There are a few shows I loved that I can't find to stream or even buy. 

We watched the pilot and another episode last night. Can't wait to watch the rest. Again. But its like a new show in many ways to me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I just found Miami Vice on Hulu. OMG
> 
> I haven't watched that show since back when it was first broadcast. A wee bit later than the US, as I watched it in Germany. So I never actually seen or heard the original voices on it. . And promptly found out that the new york accent thing that was a thing to american viewers, went straight over our head as it doesn't mean anything when its dubbed in.
> I loved the show then and its still awesome. I went to vacation in Miami back in 1991 because of this show. Went to the bar on Miami Beach they used to hang out. That was before I immigrated to the US.
> 
> I had no idea it was on Hulu. I know I looked for that show in the past and couldn't find it. There are a few shows I loved that I can't find to stream or even buy.
> 
> We watched the pilot and another episode last night. Can't wait to watch the rest. Again. But its like a new show in many ways to me.


I used to live in Miami. I never got to that bar, but I did go past that cool building with the red stairs.


----------



## LGOULD

Grey's Anatomy on Netflix. Gripping drama, extremely graphic operating room scenes--and a lot of hanky-panky going on in the supply closets!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Project Runway All Stars, Season 2. I just finished Season 16. They cut us off towards the end of that season if we didn't have cable and have recently opened it up on Hulu. Now I'll binge back as far as Hulu will let me.


----------



## mlewis78

I watched all of Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown. Started Longmire in May and have been watching a few episodes a night lately. I am up to S3 E5. I remember that many of you had watched it, and my brother told me in the spring that he had watched it all.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Ingraham angel


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Been binge watching Battlestar Galactica. First time I've seen the show, really great series. Starting season 3 tonight.  Thinking about either Veronica Mars or 12 Monkeys next.


----------



## msdanielle28

Just starting the series Code Black and finding out that it's being cancelled.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished watching Longmire on Sunday. Wow! I love that show. Has anyone watched it twice? 

I might watch Goliath next. I have not seen any of it and now there are two seasons.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I finished Project Runway all-stars and now I want to watch other seasons of Project Runway. I did miss a few during the changeover from Bravo to Lifetime. However, Hulu, in their zeal to change things (new update every other day) has completely messed up the site. I can find other seasons on my tablet and laptop, although not easily, but absolutely cannot find them on my TV.

Same thing with other shows I watch. Can't get back to previous seasons.


----------



## Andra

DH has found another crazy game show from England - Taskmaster.  I think he's up to series 3.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Watch all kind of comedy shows...


----------



## Carl Perry

Line of Duty


----------



## anguabell

KennySkylin said:


> Been binge watching Battlestar Galactica. First time I've seen the show, really great series. Starting season 3 tonight.


Same thing here! The actors are so great, especially Katee Sackhoff. I always feel actors in sci-fi just don't get enough credit for their work a complex characters they play. Really a wonderful series, despite all that religious stuff.


----------



## A.G. Richards

I've just started getting into _The Blacklist_, not having really noticed it till now. And I'm thoroughly enjoying James Spader's performance as the devious Raymond Reddington ... simultaneously camp and threatening. Great stuff.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Andra said:


> DH has found another crazy game show from England - Taskmaster. I think he's up to series 3.


 I found a panel show from the UK that I've binge-watched two seasons on BritBox: _Would I Lie to You?_ Basically it's two opposing teams of three people that tell (generally outrageous) personal anecdotes, and the opposing team asks questions to try to figure out if it is the truth or a lie. Part of the entertainment value is watching people tell the truth in such a fashion that it seems to be a lie. Generally, all of the people on the panel are well known comedians from the UK. It's one of the few shows where I actually laughed out loud. Unlike my other favorite panel show, _QI_, it's generally safe for family viewing.


----------



## Harvey Murphy

Only Fools & Horses


----------



## passerby

I used to love watching the television series _Bones_, but I got out of the habit of watching it several years ago when my personal life became a lot more complicated. So right now I am picking up where I left off and binge-watching Season Eight of _Bones_.


----------



## michaelcsahd

We're watching Midsomer Murders on Netflix. We're only on season four at the moment, so no spoilers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

michaelcsahd said:


> We're watching Midsomer Murders on Netflix. We're only on season four at the moment, so no spoilers!


I've watched that through all seasons a few times. Good mysteries, good characters.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Yes, we really enjoy it -- especially the juxtaposition of the music versus what's happening in the scenes. The characters are also pretty amazing!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

michaelcsahd said:


> We're watching Midsomer Murders on Netflix. We're only on season four at the moment, so no spoilers!


 This is my comfort series. If I can't find anything else to watch, I will go look through the episodes of Midsomer Murders. I can always find an episode to watch.


----------



## michaelcsahd

I can understand that! It is such a light-hearted, yet serious series. _Bones_ is a good mystery series as well, particularly in the early parts of the show. Later, it becomes a bit too drama-filled, but the two series definitely have some similarities!

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> I finished watching Longmire on Sunday. Wow! I love that show. Has anyone watched it twice?
> 
> I might watch Goliath next. I have not seen any of it and now there are two seasons.


I watched the two seasons of Goliath. The first one was good. Billy Bob Thornton was great. The 2nd seasons was pretty awful. After the first episode when someone was shot up, I was going to stop watching, but a few days later I watched again. Near end of the 6th episode, I stopped again. Didn't like where it was going. About a week later I watched the rest to the end. Just awful. I didn't see any value in it at all.

I watched Godless on Amazon Prime. Excellent. I hated that there was a snake in it, but that's the problem with westerns (my opinion). The only scene with a snake was near the beginning of episode 1, which was super dark to begin with. If I ever re-watch, I will skip the first episode. Michelle Dockery, Jeff Daniels, Jack O'Connell, Thomas Brodie-Sangster, Sam Waterston, Merrit Wever, Scoot McNairy (some of them new to me).


----------



## JeanneM

I've been watching Once Upon a Time. Fun show.


----------



## michaelcsahd

JeanneM said:


> I've been watching Once Upon a Time. Fun show.


We really enjoyed Once Upon A Time as well. How far along have you gotten so far?

~ Michael C. Sahd


----------



## JeanneM

I'm up to Season Four right now...the Snow Queen...Loving the twist they are doing on Fairy Tales. The Peter Pan story arc was great!


----------



## michaelcsahd

I enjoyed all of the story lines involving Gold/Rumpelstiltskin (and so many of them do!). The actor who played the Peter Pan character also did a phenomenal job in his role. And, of course, Captain Hook was a really awesome character, which didn't hurt either. I won't drop any spoilers, but it remains interesting to the end!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm still bingeing on Project Runway and I realized I never saw Season 10. There was one episode where they had to design toddler clothes and just to make things interesting, they gave the designers babies to tend. Not real, of course, but it was an absolute riot watching them try to work and change diapers, feed the baby and rock the little tyke to stop it from crying. I laughed so hard, I scared my dog.


----------



## JeanneM

LOL Gertie.    I love Project Runway too but have missed so much of it since I got rid of cable. I'll check to see if Hulu has it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JeanneM said:


> LOL Gertie.  I love Project Runway too but have missed so much of it since I got rid of cable. I'll check to see if Hulu has it.


Hi, Jeanne. Great to see you.

Yes, Hulu has all the seasons including All-Stars, but their new interface makes it hard to find anything. I found it on my laptop, watched a bit of one episode and then switched to TV. It picked up the episode I'd been watching and now I can go through all of them.


----------



## JeanneM

Good to see you too.   Great news about Hulu...I'll look for it.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

anguabell said:


> Same thing here! The actors are so great, especially Katee Sackhoff. I always feel actors in sci-fi just don't get enough credit for their work a complex characters they play. Really a wonderful series, despite all that religious stuff.


Yeah, Starbuck was an awesome character, probably my favorite. I thought pretty much the entire cast was great in this show. Glad I finally decided to watch it.

Finished Battlestar a few days ago, started watching 12 Monkeys TV series last night. Fun time travel sci-fi type show so far. I remember liking the old movie with Bruce Willis and Brad Pitt, so looking forward to see what happens in the TV show version of the story.


----------



## michaelcsahd

I didn't realize there was a television series of Twelve Monkeys. I might have to check that out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KateDanley said:


> I just finished binge watching The Collection on Amazon Prime and I'm so sad there are no more seasons! SO good! And so many questions unanswered! When I become supreme ruler of the world, my first law will state any show cancelled shall receive one additional bonus episode to wrap everything up!


You've got my vote!


----------



## Van Argan

We're on the second season of The Crown and the first season of Orange is the New Black.  (Both series are on Netflix.)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

This week I binge-watched the 17 episodes of _The Prisoner_. It has been a long time (maybe several decades) since I watched it. I enjoyed it just as much this time as I did back in the 1960s when it was first shown. It has been digitally remastered, but it is still in the 4:3 format with just plain stereo sound.

The final episode is just as inexplicable now as it was back then. McGoohan admits that when it was time to do the last episode, he had not yet written it and didn't know how to end the series. He claims he didn't figure it out until he had written the first third of the last episode. I think it shows. That episode is a complete mess. I have read the articles and watch the shows that purport to explain that it's an attempt to explore the nature of Individualism versus collectivism. All the preceding episodes do this, but not the last episode. I think it just shows what kind of a train wreck can occur when you put an auteur in command with no oversight. It's not surprising that McGoohan had to leave the country for a few weeks after that episode was shown in the UK because angry viewers kept accosting him in the street and berating him.


----------



## michaelcsahd

I haven't seen _The Prisoner_ since sometime in the early 90s. I never did watch all of the episodes. Where did you find it to watch these days?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

michaelcsahd said:


> I haven't seen _The Prisoner_ since sometime in the early 90s. I never did watch all of the episodes. Where did you find it to watch these days?


 I have four of the five-volume set of DVDs, purchased 10 or 15 years ago but never watched. But it's free with Amazon Prime, and seems to be a slightly better copy there so I watched it on Prime. The original _Saint_ TV show with Roger Moore is there also, and I periodically watch several of those.


----------



## Cuechick

I binged the first season of The Sinner (Ava on NF) and am now watching season 2... very good so far.


----------



## michaelcsahd

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I have four of the five-volume set of DVDs, purchased 10 or 15 years ago but never watched. But it's free with Amazon Prime, and seems to be a slightly better copy there so I watched it on Prime. The original _Saint_ TV show with Roger Moore is there also, and I periodically watch several of those.


I have an Amazon Prime subscription, but I haven't really used it for watching show much (I typically use Netflix). However, if _The Prisoner_ is on there, I will definitely have to check it out!


----------



## Meemo

Just watched the first episode of Yellowstone. Definitely the beginning of our next binge.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I decided my next binge-watch was going to be _Lost_. I've been doing five or six episodes a day, so I'm already up to the beginning of Season 4. I am still impressed by the series. Not having to wait between episodes or seasons is a definite plus to watching it this time.

I remember being disappointed with the end of the series, and I'm wondering if I will feel the same this time. I have read comments from another producer/writer that either Cuse or Lindelof (creator/show runners) told him that the network messed about with the final season against the wishes of the producers of the series.


----------



## derek alvah

The final episode of Lost was the only one of the entire series that I didn't like. 

Right now I'm binge-watching Westworld season 2.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Lynn Is A Pseudonym said:


> I keep hearing so much bad about the finale of Lost that I keep hesitating to actually watch it now that I can. Sometimes I think I'd like to, and then I think... Quantum Leap.


I recall that it was very allegorical/metaphysical, and many people have brains that can't handle that sort of thing, including me. It was especially frustrating for people that thought the series was all about the mysteries and not about character and redemption. Many people loved the ending. I am partway through the fifth season now, and should hit the end of the series early next week.


----------



## NogDog

Not sure if it counts as binge-watching, but I've been spending ~4 hours each week watching the web series "Critical Role", and another 90 minutes watching its recap show, "Talks Machina". (Some NSFW language)






Episode 1 of the new campaign (which I think is a better place to get into it than the first campaign):


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KateDanley said:


> As president of the Last On The Train Club, I fiiiinnnaaaaallly got around to watching the original Twin Peaks (from 1990.) The first episode is a bit rough and I had to push through it, but man... yeah... it is great.


I remember when it first came on. DD was in her room watching it and I was in the L/R watching it. She kept running in and saying, "Did you see that?" It was very exciting at the time.

Especially love the music.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lynn Is A Pseudonym said:


> So I need to try to watch this then? Sigh. I'm still trying to catch up with the 80s shows I missed. We lived in an area where we barely received the three main networks over the air and there were so many shows I missed seeing in their entirety because of terrible reception and siblings who wouldn't share the TV.
> 
> Of course, I was also addicted to reading, so I can't blame it all on bad reception and siblings.


Yes, although there was a lot of weirdness and it deteriorated after the murder was solved. One of the things I loved was two of the stars of West Side Story were in it. Russ Tamblyn and Richard Beymer.

I really need to listen to the music again.


----------



## Skip Knox

Wife and I just finished with Halt and Catch Fire. It was surprisingly good. My professional career closely spans the period covered, so it was lots of fun seeing all the old tech and the obvious references, but you absolutely don't need to know any of that. It's really a character study, with outstanding acting.


----------



## mlewis78

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Especially love the music.


My brother Russ bought me the Twin Peaks soundtrack CD (still have it).


----------



## mlewis78

I have been re-watching Downton Abbey (maybe the 6th time). I finished S3. Also re-watching Longmire. Recently watched Ordeal by Innocence (Agatha Christie on Amazon Prime); Then There Were None (Acorn) and more of season 20 of Midsomer Murders.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I have been re-watching Downton Abbey (maybe the 6th time). I finished S3. Also re-watching Longmire. Recently watched Ordeal by Innocence (Agatha Christie on Amazon Prime); Then There Were None (Acorn) and more of season 20 of Midsomer Murders.


I really like Midsomer Murders but I really feel like Season 20 went downhill.


----------



## Rafael Pombo

I'm _kinda_ binge-watching _BoJack Horseman_.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently binge-watching _Emerald_ _City_. I know, it only lasted one season, but at least it didn't end on a massive cliffhanger. Like many things, I don't see why this one was canceled when there are so many other me-too programs that have been renewed.


----------



## jlaughs

Hey, all!

I'm binge-watching Community, High Maintenance, and True Detective.

I just binge-watched The Wire before this current spree.


----------



## prairiesky

Binge watching Jack Ryan on Amazon.  It is sooo good that I am a little freaked out that I am almost finished because I want MORE.


----------



## EC Sheedy

prairiesky said:


> Binge watching Jack Ryan on Amazon. It is sooo good that I am a little freaked out that I am almost finished because I want MORE.


Me, too! I think it's terrific. Great story and the bad guy Sheikh is original and compelling. My problem is I've got the last episode to watch and can't see it until Thursday night. Oh, and Krasinski is perfect.


----------



## Meemo

We just finished up Jack Ryan last night. Really liked it - well done.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just discovered the original Upstairs Downstairs is on Acorn and I started watching last night.

One problem, it started me off in the middle of Season 1, Ep 13 and I don't know how to get back to the beginning. Help, anyone?


----------



## derek alvah

Finished The Detectorists for about the 4th time.  Just started the 3rd season of Hannibal.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Finished watching the 12 Monkeys TV series. It dragged in spots and seemed to have some fluff to pad out the story in some places. I think it would have been amazing if it was tightened up into 3 seasons instead of 4, but still a good show overall. Tons of cool historical sets and costumes and stuff when the characters jump around different time periods. The crazy girl, Jennifer, was awesome and had some really funny and interesting scenes. Don't know if this will be a show I ever rewatch, but worth watching once for sure. 

Not sure what to watch next, my watch list is huge. Probably going to watch the first couple episodes of Continuum, Revolution, and The Strain then see which show grabs me the most.


----------



## mlewis78

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just discovered the original Upstairs Downstairs is on Acorn and I started watching last night.
> 
> One problem, it started me off in the middle of Season 1, Ep 13 and I don't know how to get back to the beginning. Help, anyone?


If you haven't solved this yet: go to "seasons and episodes"; go to season 1 and the episodes should appear in order.

I didn't like the 1st season too much, but I did watch all episodes a while back. When the show was new, they didn't have much direction. There was a strike and some of the episodes were in black & white. When I watched on PBS station (which probably wasn't PBS at the time) in 1975, they were in the 3rd season, so seasons 1 and 2 were new to me when Amazon had it about 7 years ago.


----------



## mlewis78

I am not sure where I left off when I watched *George Gently* a few years ago, so I started from the beginning. Now in Season 2. S2E1 had no titles, and I needed them, even though I'd seen this one before. It is on Acorn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I am not sure where I left off when I watched *George Gently* a few years ago, so I started from the beginning. Now in Season 2. S2E1 had no titles, and I needed them, even though I'd seen this one before. It is on Acorn.


Loved that series so much I even read the books. I did get all the way through the last season.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I liked Roseanne but they cancelled it. I  binge-watch old comedies like Three's company etc.....


----------



## msdanielle28

Just finished watching the newest Mission Impossible movie and I found it entertaining and kinda funny at times.  
Now I'm going back to watch the older Mission Impossible movies. Never really watched or got into them until I watched
this new one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Loved that series so much I even read the books. I did get all the way through the last season.


 The series ending was


Spoiler



a bit of a shocker, wasn't it?



I got the first three books in an omnibus edition several years ago. I guess I ought to go read them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> The series ending was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a bit of a shocker, wasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I got the first three books in an omnibus edition several years ago. I guess I ought to go read them.


Definitely.

I started out with the omnibus, too, but then ended up buying all the available books. I think not all of them were ebooks at that time but most of them were already converted.


----------



## mscusse

As strange as this sounds, I've become addicted to Hello Counselor, a Korean variety show.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

I binged watched the Steins;Gate anime. Awesome time-travel story, amazing characters. The English dub is really good. 

Been on a time-travel kick lately. Might just need to rewatch the Back to the Future trilogy again soon since I haven't seen it in years. If anyone knows any other good time-travel movies, TV, or other media recommendations, let me know.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Diamond Eyes said:


> If anyone knows any other good time-travel movies, TV, or other media recommendations, let me know.












_THE TIME TRAVELER'S WIFE
_

I read the book, watched the movie and listened to the audio tape.....all excellent.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Diamond Eyes said:


> I binged watched the Steins;Gate anime. Awesome time-travel story, amazing characters. The English dub is really good.
> 
> Been on a time-travel kick lately. Might just need to rewatch the Back to the Future trilogy again soon since I haven't seen it in years. If anyone knows any other good time-travel movies, TV, or other media recommendations, let me know.


Here's an oldie (quite oldie) but a goodie. (can't find it through link maker)

https://www.amazon.com/Connecticut-Yankee-Arthurs-Court-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00LVDQCTS/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1537043890&sr=1-3&keywords=a+connecticut+yankee+in+king+arthur%27s+court

Then there's



Both books and movies. But be forewarned. Lots of sex and violence. And I do mean lots. But a fantastic story. Season four is due to premiere on STARZ in November. Ronald Moore has done an outstanding job bringing these books to life and believe me, Outlander fans worldwide would have burned him at the stake if he'd messed up.


----------



## FayeHall

Just finished Jeremy Brett's Sherlock Holmes and now onto Law & Order: UK.  Always loved the original US version, but am really loving the UK version.


----------



## Cuechick

I have been binging on The Great British Bake Off (Or Baking Show as it is called in the U.S) Netflix just added the newest season that has new hosts and one new judge because they moved from the BBC to another Network. I do miss Mel and Sue and Mary but the new Judge is ok... the hosts are barely palatable but still love the show. The contestants were strong and the challenges seemed extra tough.

I then have been going backward through the previous seasons... just love this show.


----------



## Rafael Pombo

Diamond Eyes said:


> I binged watched the Steins;Gate anime. Awesome time-travel story, amazing characters.


*YES!*



Diamond Eyes said:


> If anyone knows any other good time-travel movies, TV, or other media recommendations, let me know.


I really enjoyed _Dark_. It's on Netflix.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Traveling in England and France, Amazon Prime gave me some selections to view while abroad.  Interestingly, some would only work on my iPad.  Watched Season 1 of Jack Ryan.  Enjoyed it a lot!  Found it worked best if I downloaded first to my iPad so I didn't have to rely on iffy hotel WiFi.  (I set the season to download overnight.)


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Traveling in England and France, Amazon Prime gave me some selections to view while abroad. Interestingly, some would only work on my iPad. Watched Season 1 of Jack Ryan. Enjoyed it a lot! Found it worked best if I downloaded first to my iPad so I didn't have to rely on iffy hotel WiFi. (I set the season to download overnight.)


Interesting. You didn't have to set a different country for it to work? Not that I'll be travelling any time soon. Just curious. 

I am about to stop with NCIS. Not sure what season I am on but I think its the last one where another big team member will leave. Its lost its charm a bit.

So I am going to continue to binge on Inspector Lynley, which I found on Britbox. I read up to a certain amount of books in the series and it looks like when the TV show was made there were only 3 seasons they could base on the books. There weren't any new ones out. So I assume after that season it will be alternative universe. Which is fine I guess. Two Barbara Havers are even better. 

Then I am going to give Midsummer Murders are show. At least I dont have to sign up for yet another service to see that. Its getting a bit annoying and it adds up. Good thing is in amazon prime they make it easy to cancel and resubscribe in the account, rather than going to the sites and spreading it out.

There are shows I'd like to watch on the MHz prime channel and there is also PBS Masterpiece. But I can't have them all. So I am going to switch between them and watch off stuff first. Again, easy to do on amazon. 
I don't like that it is all so spread out.


----------



## Brownskins

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Traveling in England and France, Amazon Prime gave me some selections to view while abroad. Interestingly, some would only work on my iPad. Watched Season 1 of Jack Ryan. Enjoyed it a lot! Found it worked best if I downloaded first to my iPad so I didn't have to rely on iffy hotel WiFi. (I set the season to download overnight.)


Hey! My wife and I have just started Jack Ryan and are enjoying it too. Tonight we will be watching Episode 7. All this time I was thinking that the actor playing Jack Ryan is the same one who played Chuck (TV series) and Flynn Rider in Tangled. So its hard to reconcile the stark difference in characters. Just found out today that Krasinski and Zachary Levi are 2 different actors, ha ha ha. Enjoy Europe! KBoards is kinda paranoid nowadays (and like Atunah, I feel "lost" - given that I took a long break and just came back to find out about all "these").


----------



## cagnes

Just watched the 1st two episodes of The Miniaturist on PBS & loved it. I wish it were longer, it's a 3 part Masterpiece series. Can't wait for the last part on Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Interesting. You didn't have to set a different country for it to work? Not that I'll be travelling any time soon. Just curious.


No, I didn't. Amazon apparently knew I was abroad, and the top row of videos was "Things to watch while you are abroad." The only weird thing was that some would only work on the iPad. I watched Jack Ryan on the iPhone 8 Plus, though while I did other stuff on the iPad.



Brownskins said:


> All this time I was thinking that the actor playing Jack Ryan is the same one who played Chuck (TV series) and Flynn Rider in Tangled. So its hard to reconcile the stark difference in characters. Just found out today that Krasinski and Zachary Levi are 2 different actors, ha ha ha. Enjoy Europe!


Too funny....we enjoyed our time very much. Home now feeling very jet lagged.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> Just watched the 1st two episodes of The Miniaturist on PBS & loved it. I wish it were longer, it's a 3 part Masterpiece series. Can't wait for the last part on Sunday.


Ohh, this sounds interesting. Going to see if I can find it on one of my gazillion streaming services.


----------



## urrutiap

Currently Im binge watching Season 4 of Longmire on Netflix


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Ohh, this sounds interesting. Going to see if I can find it on one of my gazillion streaming services.


It has a mysterious Gothic vibe to it. I've got the last episode recorded on my dvr & I'm hoping to get to it tonight.

Atunah... are you a Poldark fan? It's one of my favorites & I'm so looking forward to the season 4 premiere Sunday night, September 30th!


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> It has a mysterious Gothic vibe to it. I've got the last episode recorded on my dvr & I'm hoping to get to it tonight.
> 
> Atunah... are you a Poldark fan? It's one of my favorites & I'm so looking forward to the season 4 premiere Sunday night, September 30th!


Ah yes, Poldark. Brooding shirtless SOB Poldark. There are times I wish Demelza would cut his jewels off. I love to hate him. I haven't actually finished season 3 yet though. So I guess I can binge that and then start on 4 and hate on Poldark all over again. While I slightly drool over the brooding dork.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Ah yes, Poldark. Brooding shirtless SOB Poldark. There are times I wish Demelza would cut his jewels off. I love to hate him. I haven't actually finished season 3 yet though. So I guess I can binge that and then start on 4 and hate on Poldark all over again. While I slightly drool over the brooding dork.


I remember watching the original Poldark in high school, maybe earlier. Masterpiece Theatre was family TV night on Sunday. I enjoyed it, but never had any desire to watch the remake.

Upstairs/Downstairs was also a 'must watch' when it was running. I tried to watch Downton Abbey, but, while I liked the first season or so well enough, at some point I just got to the point where I didn't want to watch: didn't like bad things happening to the people I liked and didn't care what happened to the rest of 'em.


----------



## Cuechick

I watched the entire new limited series Maniac on Netflix in one day. Ten episodes about 45 minutes each and they flew by! It stars Emma Stone and Jonah Hill and is set in a unique retro-ish future. I found it highly addictive! Very unique story that can be a bit hard to follow at times but enjoyable. Great performances, esp Sally Field who shows up about mid way through. Created and directed by Cary Joji Fukunaga, who did the first season of True Detective.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Ah yes, Poldark. Brooding shirtless SOB Poldark. There are times I wish Demelza would cut his jewels off. I love to hate him. I haven't actually finished season 3 yet though. So I guess I can binge that and then start on 4 and hate on Poldark all over again. While I slightly drool over the brooding dork.


This makes me want to watch Poldark more than any promo I've seen. 



urrutiap said:


> Currently Im binge watching Season 4 of Longmire on Netflix


Love Longmire


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Ah yes, Poldark. Brooding shirtless SOB Poldark. There are times I wish Demelza would cut his jewels off. I love to hate him. I haven't actually finished season 3 yet though. So I guess I can binge that and then start on 4 and hate on Poldark all over again. While I slightly drool over the brooding dork.


I often feel the same way, but I still love, love the show! I think my blood pressure shoots up every time I see


Spoiler



George Warleggan... I can't stand the little turd! 


 I tried reading the book, but just couldn't get into it and gave up after a few chapters.



Cuechick said:


> I watched the entire new limited series Maniac on Netflix in one day. Ten episodes about 45 minutes each and they flew by! It stars Emma Stone and Jonah Hill and is set in a unique retro-ish future. I found it highly addictive! Very unique story that can be a bit hard to follow at times but enjoyable. Great performances, esp Sally Field who shows up about mid way through. Created and directed by Cary Joji Fukunaga, who did the first season of True Detective.


Good to hear that you liked it, that one is on my watchlist. Hope to get to is soon.


----------



## Atunah

cagnes said:


> I often feel the same way, but I still love, love the show! I think my blood pressure shoots up every time I see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> George Warleggan... I can't stand the little turd!
> 
> 
> I tried reading the book, but just couldn't get into it and gave up after a few chapters.


I tried the first Poldark book myself and also couldn't finish. I didn't get far either. I found it all wooden and no sense of the characters. I just couldn't get any feels out of it. Just nothing. For as many words as there were, I got no real ness out of it. Pictures in my head or just any kind of emotions. Maybe the writing style, I have no clue. But I need the setting and the characters come to life for me to get into a book. Otherwise I am out.

So I prefer the TV version, cause where else could one get that perfect brooding specimen this actor delivers. 

I agree with your spoiler. Ugh.

I can't stand Miss wishy washy. Miss pony princess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BBC America is having a Doctor Who marathon...


----------



## Sandpiper

I hadn't binged anything for a long time.  Over the past couple days I binged the last season of Longmire.  In the beginning wasn't a series I thought I'd like, but I did. Liked both characters and actors very much.  They've ridden off into the sunset.  No new stories.  I will miss them.


----------



## Atunah

Sadly I am finished with the Inspector Lynley series. I wish there were more seasons.   I really enjoyed it and also that the episodes are 1.5 hours long. It makes the mysteries more rich I think. 

Now I am at a loss at what to watch next. I watched the very first of the Midsomer Murders and I am not sure if that is for me. Unless the tone and characters change a lot in upcoming episodes, its very, how to put it, over the top and cartoonish. Like everyone is overacting and overdoing the cutesey silliness. I don't know. Maybe I need to find something less cozy and more mystery. I'll browse through Britbox and Acorn and see whats there. But I really don't feel like watching a bunch of 1st episodes just to find something i like. Just like I don't read samples of books, I don't like partial tv in my head. Waste of time. 

I always feel let down when I finish a series I really like, so hard to find things I like as it is. Most newer type shows are not made for me. And lots of what so popular doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## MichelleB675

I finished working my way through Game of Thrones. I'm on season 6? (Roanoke) of American Horror Story, and watching Wayward Pines (just finished the books). Hubby started Black Mirror, which is really good, but we seem to be watching it backwards, we started on season 4 and now we're on 3.


----------



## NanD

Binge watching man in the High Castle. I think Romanovs will be next.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Of all things, I am now watching old episodes if The Dick van **** Show on Amazon Prime. I hadn’t seen an episode in at least forty years! Even some of the “liberated” ideas are not quite that. A message in one episode is that husbands should help wives with housework. Fair enough, except that a major reason given for this is to give the wife more time to primp and look pretty for her man!  

The individual episodes range from very funny to “why was film wasted recording this?”


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hey Claw.....I am also running down the nostalgia road with BARNEY MILLER. Still funny after all these years ! But definitely pushing the political correctness envelope by today's standards.


----------



## Atunah

I am flailing trying to find another show on acorn or britbox. If anyone has anything they liked on there let me know. 

We watch Shetland already, not really binging as both of us like it so its slow going. I do have to use subtitles for at least a few minutes of the show.  . More like that show I'd like to find. 

So I started the Murdock mysteries. As description, this was spot on what I would like. The setting, policework in those early days, etc. Like i like reading historical mysteries. Unfortunately, they film this like the CSI shows I hate. Or even soap operas. Like obvious thing happens, surprised face of main character, lets move in really close with the camera, lightbulb goes off and fade out. Its really cheesy. I watched 3 so far in the hopes it gets better. Because I really like the sprinkled in "new" technology. But I don't know how long I can stare at the main characters eye liner in close up.  . Especially since he makes those puppy eyes at the same time and then next scene. 

I wish they had made that a more serious series. It would have been amazing. 

I was trying to watch "Silent Witness" which is a long running series about I think coroners. But hulu only has it from season 7 on, the first 6 seasons I'd have to buy and they are not cheap. Ouch. So I can't watch it. I can't skip ahead on stuff. 

So onward looking for the one. Or two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished Midsomer Murders -- at least as many seasons as Netflix has, which is 19. I gather there's one more but it's just from this year so I'm hoping it'll be added sometime next year.

I figure to start Shetland next, though I've already read many of the books on which their based. We'll see. I'm a wee bit concerned the northern accents will be a bit much but, if so, I'll put the closed captioning on. Usually I do o.k. with it, though, once I get used to it, and especially if I can watch their lips while they talk.


----------



## Atunah

I totally needed the captions for a while. There be some heavy accent and lots of mumbling. The mumbling is a thing on most shows now, no matter the accents. But it makes it worse. Like you, once I get a hang of a character and am able to read the lips along with listening, it gets better. I love the setting, the colors, just everything about it. I read they filmed most stuff on scotlands main land, but some stuff they had to get actual shots. 

Love the acting, the main character doesn't move anything in his face at times and yet says so much. 

I never read any books about it. Heck, I didn't even know the show existed until recently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> I totally needed the captions for a while. There be some heavy accent and lots of mumbling. The mumbling is a thing on most shows now, no matter the accents. But it makes it worse. Like you, once I get a hang of a character and am able to read the lips along with listening, it gets better. I love the setting, the colors, just everything about it. I read they filmed most stuff on scotlands main land, but some stuff they had to get actual shots.
> 
> Love the acting, the main character doesn't move anything in his face at times and yet says so much.
> 
> I never read any books about it. Heck, I didn't even know the show existed until recently.


The series is by Ann Cleeves. Here's the first one: 

It looks like the TV series actually starts more in the middle -- based on what I saw in the write up, at least, the title of the first episode of the first TV series is the same as the 3rd in the book series.

So my mindset is to consider it as set in the same place, and the names might be the same, but it's not really the same stories at all.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Ann. 

I am having the deja vu. I swear I have seen this cover before. Probably right in this thread. I probably asked about that before. And someone showed me that cover. I just can't retain stuff anymore as good as I used to. Or I should say useful stuff. I remember useless stuff from 30 years all the time. Like stupid stuff. 

I'll stick with the TV on this one. I don't like to go back. And now again I feel like I have said that before too about those same books. I am losing it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Thanks Ann.
> 
> I am having the deja vu. I swear I have seen this cover before. Probably right in this thread. I probably asked about that before. And someone showed me that cover. I just can't retain stuff anymore as good as I used to. Or I should say useful stuff. I remember useless stuff from 30 years all the time. Like stupid stuff.
> 
> I'll stick with the TV on this one. I don't like to go back. And now again I feel like I have said that before too about those same books. I am losing it.


I think we discussed the series in the Corner -- in mysteries by female authors thread.


----------



## Sandpiper

I am watching Making a Murderer season 2.  Finding explanation of the legal process very interesting.  Kathleen Zellner's office is just four miles from me.  Drive 1.5 miles, turn corner.  Then drive 2.5 miles more and I am there.  Hello, Kathleen.


----------



## msdanielle28

Trying to jump into some of the Jack Ryan series. It looks interesting enough and it seems some here have liked it. Haven't read the book though but might get a chance afterwards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Recently via Netflix (got a subscription automatically when we switched to TMobile so am taking full advantage)

Death in Paradise
Doctor Blake Mysteries
Shetland -- which is based on a series of books I'm reading, so I'm trying to go through it slowly so that I'll have read the books first. I think I've finished all that are based on actual books now, though, and subsequent episodes are original stories.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Final season of HOUSE OF CARDS....sans Kevin Spacey


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I am currently watching two different series: The Saint with Roger Moore, and The Avengers with Patrick MacNee and Diana Rigg. 

 Both series are available for free (with ads) via the Tubitv streaming service which I get on my Roku. They list all of The Saint episodes (~120 eps) and all of The Avengers episodes (~110 eps) with Patrick Macnee, including the early ones with Honor Blackman. 

 This should keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## Cuechick

Homecoming

The new series on Amazon Prime with Julia Roberts and by the creator of Mr. Robot. We have 2 left! Goes quick, just 10 episodes and they are under 40 minutes each, which I love.


----------



## LGOULD

Same here with House of Cards. I miss Spacey's sleaziness, but his missus is no slouch either.


----------



## Chad Winters

Bosch on Amazon Prime....addictive police detective show


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Old shows like Threes company....


----------



## msdanielle28

Binging on the Lifetime channel lately.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I finished "The Doctor Blake Mysteries" last week .... three series on Netflix. It's an Australian show, set in a fictional town in Victoria in the early 50s. The Doctor is back in town taking over his father's practice and his position as police surgeon and he just can't keep from doing his own investigations, much to the exasperation of the real police.

Also found "Death in Paradise" which is about a Scotland Yard detective sent to an island in the Caribbean to solve the murder of the previous detective inspector stationed there. And then, he is told to stay and take over permanently. He's TOTALLY a fish out of water and not at all happy to be away from his comfort zone of London. So there's humor, but also good mysteries, the solutions of which rely on paying close attention to detail, especially the little things that don't seem to make sense.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Agreed on both series. I've watched all 5 series of _Doctor_ _Blake_ on BritBox. They have announced a 6th series,


Spoiler



albeit with significant cast changes.



_Death_ _in_ _Paradise_ is on my Must See list. An 8th series has been announced,


Spoiler



but with more cast changes, sigh.


 I also have two of the books, although I haven't read either yet.

I am coming to really hate this forum software. It won't let me block select text on my iPad to make things in italics (I have to do it one word at a time), and there is the obvious problem with not translating apostrophes correctly. I rarely have this problem with any of the other half-dozen forums that I post in. But I always have it in this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Agreed on both series. I've watched all 5 series of _Doctor_ _Blake_ on BritBox. They have announced a 6th series,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> albeit with significant cast changes.


Ah! good to know there are more ... I'll check Netflix periodically so see if they go past 3 series. I did feel the end of series 3,


Spoiler



when Jean left to help her son and daughter in law with the new baby and Lucien joined her on the bus


, could work as well for end of series as end of whole show. Same for _Midsomer Murders_ which has 19 series on Netflix but I know there's a 20th -- just not there yet.

I've been toying with the idea of trying BritBox, but not sure I want to pay -- I'm only getting Netflix now as it came free when we switched to T-Mobile for our cell phones.



> _Death_ _in_ _Paradise_ is on my Must See list. An 8th series has been announced,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but with more cast changes, sigh.
> 
> 
> I also have two of the books, although I haven't read either yet.


Will make a note of that as well. I think Netflix has 6 or 7; I'm only just near the end of 1 so a ways to go.



> I am coming to really hate this forum software. It won't let me block select text on my iPad to make things in italics (I have to do it one word at a time), and there is the obvious problem with not translating apostrophes correctly. I rarely have this problem with any of the other half-dozen forums that I post in. But I always have it in this one.


 one of the reasons I generally use my desktop, or link up my bt keyboard if I'm on my tablet -- especially if I'm being verbose, which, honestly, I usually am.  But Betsy might know some tricks ... she's pretty much a guru for fruity phones and tablets.  (Oh, and there was recently included some way to put the forum in a different format for tablets and phones -- but I don't use it and forget, now, how to activate it.)


----------



## anguabell

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also found "Death in Paradise" which is about a Scotland Yard detective sent to an island in the Caribbean to solve the murder of the previous detective inspector stationed there. And then, he is told to stay and take over permanently. He's TOTALLY a fish out of water and not at all happy to be away from his comfort zone of London. So there's humor, but also good mysteries, the solutions of which rely on paying close attention to detail, especially the little things that don't seem to make sense.


I absolutely love "Death in Paradise" - it's my "feel-better" anti-stress show, re-watched quite a few times. Of course the plot has its weak moments - but those actors and that island...!!!!! Unfortunately, the books based on the series are not worth reading, IMHO.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

anguabell said:


> I absolutely love "Death in Paradise" - it's my "feel-better" anti-stress show, re-watched quite a few times. Of course the plot has its weak moments - but those actors and that island...!!!!! Unfortunately, the books based on the series are not worth reading, IMHO.


yeah ... for a murder mystery series, it's pretty light-hearted with definite moments of humor. Got a pretty big shock this afternoon, though, when starting the 3rd series and find that


Spoiler



Richard Poole is killed and some new guy comes in


. At least


Spoiler



when the Detective Barnabys switched out


 in Midsomer Murders, there was some foreshadowing and explanation!


----------



## Andra

Thanks for mentioning "Death in Paradise."  I am always trying to find things for DH to watch.  He quickly got hooked on this one after watching the first two episodes yesterday.  Just based on the time we have spent in the Caribbean, I bet they can get a lot of mileage out of the laid-back attitude of the folks who live there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> Thanks for mentioning "Death in Paradise." I am always trying to find things for DH to watch. He quickly got hooked on this one after watching the first two episodes yesterday. Just based on the time we have spent in the Caribbean, I bet they can get a lot of mileage out of the laid-back attitude of the folks who live there.


Yes -- as contrasted with stereotypical English sensibilities!


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Anyone seen Castle Rock, that show based on Stephen King works and universe? Movies and series based on King's stuff seems to be pretty hit or miss, hoping this one is good when I get around to binge watching it.


----------



## EmberKent

I _was_ binge-watching Deep Space Nine, Shark Tank, and Jeopardy. I ran out of steam on Jeopardy though and stopped watching it entirely. Shark Tank... an episode here or there.

So now it's just Deep Space Nine. I've already seen it several times but I've been long overdue for a rewatch. Always fantastic. By far my favourite Trek.


----------



## jlaughs

I m watching American Horror Story Season 4 and Fresh Off the Boat currently. I don't like either much, but I let them play on as I do some cleaning, washing, and other in-house chores.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I have been binging on _Corner_ _Gas_, the award-winning Canadian comedy show about a small rural town in Saskatchewan. Prime has all six series plus the movie. I saw several of the series a decade or so ago, and I think I may have gotten some DVDs from Netflix.

This show may be the very definition of the term "quirky".


----------



## LGOULD

"Riverdale" on Netflix, starring the Archie comics characters. Only the story lines aren't so funny, and often not that plausible either.


----------



## EmberKent

LGOULD said:


> "Riverdale" on Netflix, starring the Archie comics characters. Only the story lines aren't so funny, and often not that plausible either.


The first season was alright. I've heard it really goes off the rails after that, though. How far in are you?


----------



## LGOULD

I'm about mid-way through the second season of "Riverdale.


----------



## KylieG

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I am currently watching two different series: The Saint with Roger Moore, and The Avengers with Patrick MacNee and Diana Rigg.
> 
> Both series are available for free (with ads) via the Tubitv streaming service which I get on my Roku. They list all of The Saint episodes (~120 eps) and all of The Avengers episodes (~110 eps) with Patrick Macnee, including the early ones with Honor Blackman.
> 
> This should keep me busy for a long time.


Thanks, I had never heard of Tubitv. I definitely will check this out. I love all incarnations of The Saint going back to Vincent Price on the radio.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

What a trip down memory lane ! First aired in 1960....every young guys dream. Viet Nam prevented me from doing the trip, but over my lifetime I have travelled most of route 66....even own a small piece of property on it !!


----------



## Meemo

We just binged The Little Drummer Girl yesterday from the DVR - aired on AMC last month.  Excellent - may have interested us more than it would some because it was set mostly in Europe in the late 70s and we lived there then.  Felt very true to the times.

We also binged the final season of House of Cards.  Much less satisfying - it was okay (despite missing Francis) until the final two episodes, which were just...weird. And disappointing.  Like the writers lost focus, or interest, or both.


----------



## EmberKent

Trying to burn through all of New Girl since it's going away on January 1st on Netflix.

Midway through season 2... I don't think I'm gonna make it.


----------



## Atunah

I finished Moonlight, which was unfortunately only one season before it was cancelled. I had never had a chance to watch it. Now I am sad. I think it was from 2007. So much potential. So because I loved the lead played by Alex O'Laughin (sp?) I started watching the Hawai 0-5 reboot. I never watched the original. I like this one. I love the humor and how the actors work with each other. So I'll stick with that for a while. Then once I am done moving all togeether, I'll grab Starz from amazon prime channels and binge watch the current Outlander series.


----------



## Cuechick

Am re-watching the last season of GOT in preperation for it's return next month.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I’ve been thoroughly enjoying the old Peter Gunn series from the late 1950s on Amazon Prime. Not the usual sort of cerebral detective show I tend to like. The emphasis is on great camera work, interesting “character actor”  guest star informants, and of course cool music. The details are often left for the viewer to fill in. I’m about to finish up season two out of three after two months of watching, and I’m loving it.


----------



## rchapman1

Just been given the series A Place To Call Home and loving it!


----------



## Diamond Eyes

Cuechick said:


> Am re-watching the last season of GOT in preperation for it's return next month.


same, except I'm re-watching all the previous seasons. can't wait to see how the show wraps up everything. hope it lives up to expectations. if it turns out a decent ending, it will probably go down as my favorite TV show ever.


----------



## Atunah

I still have yet to watch even one episode of GoT. Just  not sure if it is something I would like. I guess its the folks croaking left and right what i read about that turns me off. Maybe one day. At least if I do and I actually do like it, I'll  have them all lined up to binge.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Atunah said:


> I still have yet to watch even one episode of GoT. Just not sure if it is something I would like. I guess its the folks croaking left and right what i read about that turns me off. Maybe one day. At least if I do and I actually do like it, I'll have them all lined up to binge.


 The graphic violence turned me off pretty quickly. I think I lasted for three episodes then gave it up.


----------



## Atunah

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> The graphic violence turned me off pretty quickly. I think I lasted for three episodes then gave it up.


Ah thanks. Yeah, I think that was one of the reasons I didn't attempt. Again, just reading whats online about it. Probably not for me then.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am not binge-watching anything and have more fun with social networks.....


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I am currently binge-watching _Person of Interest_ on Netflix. I enjoyed the first one or two seasons when originally aired, but when the other supercomputer came into the plot line I quit paying a lot of attention to it. So I may only rewatch the first two or three seasons. After that I'll probably resume my rewatch of the Wycliffe detective series on Amazon prime.


----------



## xandy3

most recently: Classic Doctor Who, The City and The City, and old episodes of Perry Mason.  

I started to binge Hamish MacBeth but I got off-track with that one. I still love the book series, and Robert Carlysle though.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Currently it's 'Rilakkuma and Kaoru'.

In the past:
Conan Without Borders
The Haunting of Hill House
The Curious Creations of Christine McConnell
The Great British Baking Show
Father Ted (Amazon Prime)
The Good Place
VEEP (Amazon Prime)
Samurai Gourmet
Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell
A Series of Unfortunate Events
Daredevil
The IT Crowd
Arrested Development
I haven't seen 'Lucifer' yet, but I'm intrigued.


----------



## prairiesky

Killing Eve.  I just finished season 1 and looking forward to season 2.  Jody Comer is amazing as Villanelle


----------



## Cuechick

prairiesky said:


> Killing Eve. I just finished season 1 and looking forward to season 2. Jody Comer is amazing as Villanelle


Great show and am enjoying season two!


----------



## Jane917

Atunah said:


> I finished Moonlight, which was unfortunately only one season before it was cancelled. I had never had a chance to watch it. Now I am sad. I think it was from 2007. So much potential. So because I loved the lead played by Alex O'Laughin (sp?) I started watching the Hawai 0-5 reboot. I never watched the original. I like this one. I love the humor and how the actors work with each other. So I'll stick with that for a while. Then once I am done moving all togeether, I'll grab Starz from amazon prime channels and binge watch the current Outlander series.


Funny I should come across this. Alex is my cousin (third cousin, actually) from my Australian side of the family.


----------



## Atunah

Jane917 said:


> Funny I should come across this. Alex is my cousin (third cousin, actually) from my Australian side of the family.


Oh wow, that is awesome. I loved the series Moonlight where he was the lead and it was cut short cause again, anything I like gets cancelled. 
Course it was already cancelled by the time I got around it. So I knew it would be short. He made such a dreamy vampire. . Its the reason I started Hawaii five 0 in the first place. He's great in it too, totally different, but I got to love the whole cast. The banter and all that.

How in the heck he sounds american is something I am always in awe off when it comes to international actors. I remember watching Homeland and one of the the main lead was on some talk show, Damian something and its so weird to hear them in their own accent. 
I am almost caught up with the show now though, was able to cancel CBS all access thankfully. Horrible service. Now I am recording as they are airing via youtubeTV.


----------



## Cuechick

I'm now re-binging season 1 of GOT ... I realized with all the talk of how the foundation for this finale season was planted from the beginning and with my bad memory... (it has been 8 years) I decided to dive back in. 
Knowing what we know now it is really interesting to watch it from this new perspective.


----------



## Atunah

Man, I so wish I knew if I should watch GOT or not. I don't like over the top gratuitous violence and rapey stuff, unless there is something to offset it. Like Outlander has some really bad stuff too, but its offset by other stuff like happy moments, some humor. It just seems its all doom and gloom and death all the time on GOT. Or is that not so?  

I never watched even one episode of it. There are enough seasons for a binge, but I just don't know if I should. I'd have to subscribe to HBO. I don't read fantasy at all, but I wonder if there is enough "history" tone and feel to it for me to like it. I mean I love reading urban fantasy, so i am not opposed to creatures. 

Sigh, decisions decisions. I managed to be pretty spoiler free for all these years though. Other than I know there is some "red wedding" with many deaths and one character that gets killed early on and flying dragon babies. That is is


----------



## HLS

MyraScott said:


> I just finished watching 8 seasons of Dexter over the past two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible writing up to the end. The middle sagged a little (as middles do) but I really enjoyed the psychological aspect of the series.


Julie Benz that Played Rita I went to high school with her and I lived a block down from hers. I remember her. We graduated a year apart I believe. Oh ya I am binge watching Fringe.


----------



## michaelcsahd

The first season or two of Fringe was really good, but then it went downhill.


----------



## Diamond Eyes

I've binged watched pretty much every David Lynch movie in the last week. Very weird and interesting stuff. Mulholland Drive is now one of my favorite movies. I'm watching The Lost Room sci-fi mini-series. It's pretty good so far, and it's short so not too much to lose if the ending is not so great. Also watching Angel Beats anime. Getting excited for Stranger Things season 3 on 4th of July.


----------



## michaelcsahd

I really enjoyed The Lost Room, and I definitely plan to watch season three of Stranger Things as well!


----------



## NogDog

Atunah said:


> Man, I so wish I knew if I should watch GOT or not....


For me, I only watched the first 2 episodes, and basically had the same reaction as I had to the first book, which I gave up on after 2-300 pages (maybe a quarter of the way through?). That reaction was that I didn't really care what happened to any of the characters -- and there were many "main" characters, so you'd think I might have cared about a few of them.


----------



## NogDog

I'm sure I'll be finishing up "Good Omens" this weekend, after watching at least the first half of the episodes last weekend. It's been decent, though I'm not sure how easy it would be to follow along for those who have not read the book? (Again, a lot of characters following separate if related paths.)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I binge-watched the second, third, and fourth seasons of Lucifer in the last two weeks. I see that it got picked up for a fifth season, but the fourth season finale would’ve been just fine as a series finale, IMHO.


----------



## Nina Huffney

I rewatched the first season of Netflix's Bloodline from 2015. Seasons two and three were letdowns, IMO. But season one was fantastic.

Trailer: https://youtu.be/wQvJ-nR9184


----------



## Tony Richards

For my money, TITANS is the best series that Netflix has ever screened, a brilliant re-invention of the Superhero genre with an utterly stunning finale. I've already watched it twice through end-to-end and am going to re-watch it a third time soon.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished seasons 2 & 3 of The Handmaid's Tale on Hulu. Now, I can't wait for season 4!  

Last night I started watching Carnival Row on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Fleurina

I am loving _Elementary_ on Amazon Prime at the moment.


----------



## mlewis78

Last night I watched all five episodes of the first season of Line of Duty on Acorn. It kept me up even later than usual. I haven't binge-watched anything since Chernobyl (4 episodes of 5) in July!


----------



## Betty Blast

I just finished The Boys. It exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Atunah

Binge watching Outlander right now. I just have a hard time finding anything that interests me when it comes to new shows. I think I found some decent stuff on netflix I might want to watch, but some of it will have to be watched with subtitles and my eyes aren't always up for that. As someone that doesn't like most horror, superhero stuff or stuff based on comics, or woo woo stuff that is too artsy fartsy, its just difficult to find stuff I can sink my teeth into.


----------



## Nina Huffney

Well, I would _like_ to binge the latest batch of Great British Baking Show, but Netflix decided to be d***s and release one episode per week. Grrr.


----------



## Cuechick

I recently binged Unbelievable on Netflix which is just that... unbelievably good!


----------



## Cuechick

Nina Huffney said:


> Well, I would _like_ to binge the latest batch of Great British Baking Show, but Netflix decided to be d***s and release one episode per week. Grrr.


Ha, I do get extra excited about Fridays though!


----------



## Atunah

Yay. I found something on Amazon Prime and I have no idea how I never knew about this series. "Silent Witness". They have all seasons on Prime. I think its all. Where has this been, I need more of that. So so good. I plowed through and now on season 6. They are much shorter than american shows so I'll get through it quick. This is the stuff I like. Just like I liked the Lynley series, while I am also reading the books on that one.


----------



## Andra

DH is binge-watching NCIS: Los Angeles from the beginning.  He got tired of waiting for the new season to start.  So I am also getting it through osmosis when I sit in the living room.


----------



## SallyPerkin

Big Bang Theory


----------



## mlewis78

There is a new series on Amazon Prime called "Modern Love," based on the New York Times columns. I had not been reading these, but I subscribe to the podcasts (and have never listened to them!). I've watched 4 of the 8 half-hour shows and like it more than enough to continue to watch. Each story stands on its own. Anne Hathaway is in one episode. Tina Fey is in another. I thought the first episode about a woman who confides in her doorman was the weakest.


----------



## msdanielle28

Going to binge Game of Thrones. Totally new series to me but it looks entertaining. It seems very popular among people and heard good things about it.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm currently binge watching the original NCIS, none of which I've ever seen before. The first fourteen seasons are on Amazon Prime and I'm up to season 6 - only another eight to go! 

There's also at least another two seasons after that (so far - is it still going?) so this could take me a while.


----------



## LGOULD

"Atypical" on Netflix. It's enlightening, and sometimes a little frightening, to recognize traits of my own in the portrait of an autistic teenager.


----------



## Vinny OHare

Its only had 6 episodes but I am hooked on Apple+ "The Morning Show" watched it 3 times already


----------



## mlewis78

I finished watching *The Crown* new series 3 this week.


----------



## Atunah

I finished all seasons of Silent Witness and I am almost done with Shetland. I haven't found anything else yet for me to binge on after that. Finding what I like is like trying to find a unicorn.


----------



## LivingGood

Three's Company


----------



## SteveHarrison

Watched season 2 of The Kominski Method in one afternoon. Funniest show on Netflix!


----------



## Fleurina

> I finished watching_ The Crown _new series 3 this week.


I loved it and might watch it again (rare for me). It followed on the coattails of Elementary, which was fabulous.
Currently on one episode of _Monk_ and one episode of _Mrs Maisel_ (season 3) per evening. 
It's good to have so many suggestions in this thread -- sometimes it's like homework trying to find a new series.


----------



## QuickiePress

Mike Hammer, part of my binging of various books, shows, and movies to help me get in frame to write a noir detective series. Quirky though. A guy who wears a fedora in the 90's?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I watch comedy but only thing binge is evening news and morning shows...


----------



## Betty Blast

I'm finally taking a break and starting The Witcher today. Looking forward to watching The Expanse and You next.


----------



## prairiesky

Second season of Jack Ryan


----------



## Sandpiper

Unbelievable on Netflix.


----------



## NanD

Scott & Bailey on Amazon Prime. Excellect UK police drama.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Annalise Clark

I just finished The Magicians. Thinking about starting The Witcher.


----------



## Cuechick

I really enjoyed Next in Fashion on Netflix, if you like Project Runway you'd probably enjoy it. It actually has a very different vibe and the designers are a bit more established than on PR. Really fun!


----------



## cagnes

Cuechick said:


> I really enjoyed Next in Fashion on Netflix, if you like Project Runway you'd probably enjoy it. It actually has a very different vibe and the designers are a bit more established than on PR. Really fun!


I love PR, I'll have to check out Next in Fashion.


----------



## etexlady

Ditto for Killing Eve. Really enjoyable show. I've watched all three seasons of Goliath. The first one was the best, IMO. My Dentist (we exchange recommendations at each visit) suggested the Narcos series and Hell on Wheels.


----------



## cagnes

etexlady said:


> Ditto for Killing Eve. Really enjoyable show. I've watched all three seasons of Goliath. The first one was the best, IMO. My Dentist (we exchange recommendations at each visit) suggested the Narcos series and Hell on Wheels.


Killing Eve is one I've been wanting to watch, hopefully I'll get to it soon. I loved Hell on Wheels, wish there were more shows like that!


----------



## Fleurina

> I loved Hell on Wheels, wish there were more shows like that!


I loved Hell on Wheels, too. Deadwood and Justified have similar vibes, particularly Deadwood.


----------



## cagnes

Fleurina said:


> I loved Hell on Wheels, too. Deadwood and Justified have similar vibes, particularly Deadwood.


I watched Deadwood and loved that one too. It was so good to revisit Deadwood and the characters in the Deadwood movie last year. I haven't watched Justified yet, but defiantly want to.... I loved Timothy Olyphant in Deadwood.


----------



## Fleurina

> I watched Deadwood and loved that one too. It was so good to revisit Deadwood and the characters in the Deadwood movie last year. I haven't watched Justified yet, but defiantly want to.... I loved Timothy Olyphant in Deadwood.


Thank you! I didn't know about the Deadwood movie. Will order the DVD. And Timothy Olyphant in Deadwood was the initial reason I watched Justified. He looks so good in a hat . 
I also like him in the crazy Santa Clarita Diet


----------



## Betty Blast

I've been watching Vikings. Part of this season involves Russian Vikings and the visuals are stunning. It's nice to have Outlander return.


----------



## BT Keaton

I haven't really "regularly" watched television since _Seinfeld_ to be honest! Over the 2019 Christmas break, I re-watched _The Sopranos_, which was just as good the 2nd time around. Right now I'm on a redux of _The Wire_ and a great Brit comedy sketch show called _The League of Gentleman_.


----------



## Annalise Clark

Wentworth curently


----------



## Sandpiper

McMillions on HBO NOW.  Good one.  Documentary done with humor.


----------



## LDB

We caught Perry Mason starting at the pilot episode and are recording that. Also Murdoch Mysteries latest season. Adam-12, Combat, 12 O'clock High and Rat Patrol.


----------



## mlewis78

Recently I finished watching Vera and Shetland on Britbox. I've started the old Inspector Linley series from same source. Watched two episodes (almost done) tonight of Grace & Frankie. I am not liking the plot as much now but love seeing Jane and all the others. The kids' plots are filler in my opinion.

Also watched a 6-part documentary on Netflix about the royal family.

Stay well, everyone!


----------



## spotsmom

Somebody recommended Where The Heart Is as a good follow up to Last Tango in Halifax on NetFlix. I can't binge watch it, but it is feel-good stuff.

Also catching up on Project Blue Book.


----------



## mlewis78

My brother texted me and his kids last night to recommend Tiger King on Netflix. I watched about half of the first episode but didn't think it was good enough to keep up with. Anyone else watch this? 

I've started watching W1A (Hugh Bonneville as Head of Values at BBC, a comedy) and enjoying. I'd read about it in a NY Times what to watch article. I am still watching Inspector Lynley and have many more episodes to see.


----------



## telracs

for some reason, i've become hooked on the food network (even though I can't watch everything because I don't have a cable provider and can't log-in).  watched a couple of seasons of chopped and am now going through 3 free seasons of diners, drive-ins and dives.

i have been anticipating every thursday for the new series Picard.  last night was the last episode, but i'm holding off until tomorrow to watch it.  and waiting for the 3rd season of STiscovery.


----------



## spotsmom

I refuse to pay to see Picard (even though I would love to). I think Patrick Stewart could make me safe in any situation.


----------



## telracs

spotsmom said:


> I refuse to pay to see Picard (even though I would love to). I think Patrick Stewart could make me safe in any situation.


see if you can get a free 7 day trial for CBS access on the CBS website.

i have to admit that i did not love the last episode of the show (or the series as a whole), but there were some great moments.


----------



## Jane917

mlewis78 said:


> My brother texted me and his kids last night to recommend Tiger King on Netflix. I watched about half of the first episode but didn't think it was good enough to keep up with. Anyone else watch this?


We started watching Tiger King last night. My first reaction was the same as yours. I was appalled at what I was seeing. When I found out that Joe is now in jail, I continued to watch, hoping justice has been done. We have now seen 3 episodes. I cannot bear to watch more than one in a day. It is so sad to see how low people can go in desperation. I find it hard to believe it is the #1 watched show on Netflix right now.

Our favorite bingeing has been the Netflix food shows. Ugly Delicious, Breakfast Lunch Dinner, Restaurants on the Edge, Chef's Table. There are some movies lined up in our cue that I want to see soon.


----------



## BT Keaton

Well, I'm on day 7 of the 4-week lockdown here in New Zealand. I finally got to watch the Korean film *Parasite* by Bong Joon-ho last night.

I won't spoil it for anyone, and I'm still not _quite_ sure what to make of it... an interesting film to say the least, but I found almost all the characters to be totally unlikable. So, for that reason alone, I have to give it a 7.5 out of 10.


----------



## mlewis78

I've been watching the new Perry Mason series on Netflix (Matthew Rhys) that is set in 1931-32 in Los Angeles. I barely remember the Perry Mason series from the '50s but we did watch it back then and this is nothing like it. I do like this one, although it shows some gruesome things.

Also watching the latest Grantchester series on PBS and Beecham House. Not too fond of Beecham House, but it is just good enough to keep watching weekly.


----------



## telracs

mlewis78 said:


> I've been watching the new Perry Mason series on Netflix (Matthew Rhys) that is set in 1931-32 in Los Angeles. I barely remember the Perry Mason series from the '50s but we did watch it back then and this is nothing like it. I do like this one, although it shows some gruesome things.
> 
> Also watching the latest Grantchester series on PBS and Beecham House. Not too fond of Beecham House, but it is just good enough to keep watching weekly.


The Perry Mason looks to me like a prequel/origin story, is it something like that?

Oh, and there is a new Lucy Worsley series on PBS, called Royal Fibs. First episode was Queen Elizabeth 1, second was Queen Anne (didn't know much about her), and the third one will be Marie Antionette.

I've been binging Star Trek. Alternating between Next Generation and DS9, with some Enterprise thrown in.


----------



## LDB

Gunsmoke. With nearly 700 episodes I shouldn't have to worry about repeating for a while.


----------



## mlewis78

telracs said:


> The Perry Mason looks to me like a prequel/origin story, is it something like that?
> 
> Oh, and there is a new Lucy Worsley series on PBS, called Royal Fibs. First episode was Queen Elizabeth 1, second was Queen Anne (didn't know much about her), and the third one will be Marie Antionette.
> 
> I've been binging Star Trek. Alternating between Next Generation and DS9, with some Enterprise thrown in.


Yes, Perry Mason must be a prequel. I have watched the first in the Lucy Worsley series about Elizabeth I. I have the next one on DVR. I alerted my brother Stan to watch Lucy W. and he said he had the Queen Anne one set up to record on Sunday. He read the Wolf Hall series of books by Hilary Mantel this year and then saw the PBS series for the first time recently.

I watched two episodes of Queer Eye Tuesday evening. I like this season being set in Philadelphia.


----------



## Atunah

I am rewatching re-binging? Vampire Diaries. Guilty pleasure. Vamp teenage angst and drama is just what I need right now  . 

And once that is done, I want to watch Alias. I have heard about that show for a long time, but never watched it. Not even one episode so that might be a good one to get into. 

I finished Enterprise and sad how it ended. I just pretend the last to 2nd episode was the last. It actually turned out to be my favorite of the star trek franchise for me. 2nd favorite is Deep Space nine, although haven't watched all yet. My least favorite is Next generation, I just don't like that one for some reason. Can't get into Picard and the other characters. I think I need to watch Deep space nine and Voyager all the way through. Those I like. Skipping the Next Gen.


----------



## Betty Blast

I just rewatched Vampire Diaries too! It's a good show to watch in the evening as most of the scenes are dark. I'm watching The Sinner and getting ready to start Warrior Nun.


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> I am rewatching re-binging? Vampire Diaries. Guilty pleasure. Vamp teenage angst and drama is just what I need right now .
> 
> And once that is done, I want to watch Alias. I have heard about that show for a long time, but never watched it. Not even one episode so that might be a good one to get into.
> 
> I finished Enterprise and sad how it ended. I just pretend the last to 2nd episode was the last. It actually turned out to be my favorite of the star trek franchise for me. 2nd favorite is Deep Space nine, although haven't watched all yet. My least favorite is Next generation, I just don't like that one for some reason. Can't get into Picard and the other characters. I think I need to watch Deep space nine and Voyager all the way through. Those I like. Skipping the Next Gen.


OMG, the ending of Enterprise was just SO WRONG! Actually, most of the endings of the Star Trek Spin-offs leave much to be desired. Let me know when you're watching Voyager, so I can voice my main complaints about that show.

I went on an Alexandre Dumas movie binge this weekend. Richard Chamberlain "Count of Monte Cristo" and "Man in the Iron Mask" followed by Leonardo DiCaprio's "Man in the Iron Mask" then the Keifer Sutherland/Oliver Platt/Charlie Sheen "Three Muskeeteers". Then for a bit of a change, went to "Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves". Am thinking "Ladyhawke" or "Princess Bride" next.


----------



## Atunah

telracs said:


> OMG, the ending of Enterprise was just SO WRONG! Actually, most of the endings of the Star Trek Spin-offs leave much to be desired. Let me know when you're watching Voyager, so I can voice my main complaints about that show.
> 
> I went on an Alexandre Dumas movie binge this weekend. Richard Chamberlain "Count of Monte Cristo" and "Man in the Iron Mask" followed by Leonardo DiCaprio's "Man in the Iron Mask" then the Keifer Sutherland/Oliver Platt/Charlie Sheen "Three Muskeeteers". Then for a bit of a change, went to "Robin Hood, Prince of Thieves". Am thinking "Ladyhawke" or "Princess Bride" next.


Yeah, that ending was so out of place and so mean. Like the show runners just wanted to shat all over it and the characters. Didn't make sense and peeved me off. I would have liked a couple of more seasons of this show. I think I like my sci fi closer to first contact, which that one was. I am not too fond when its more like fantasy and far removed from earth and humans. If that makes sense.

I'll let you know about Voyager. Which one is first chronological, Voyager or Deep Space. I guess I'll google that.


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> Yeah, that ending was so out of place and so mean. Like the show runners just wanted to shat all over it and the characters. Didn't make sense and peeved me off. I would have liked a couple of more seasons of this show. I think I like my sci fi closer to first contact, which that one was. I am not too fond when its more like fantasy and far removed from earth and humans. If that makes sense.
> 
> I'll let you know about Voyager. Which one is first chronological, Voyager or Deep Space. I guess I'll google that.


DS9 is technically chronologically first. I think that Voyager starts around the 3rd Season of DS9 (Voyager [the ship] actually leaves from DS9). if you don't like fantasy, i am surprised you like DS9, as i feel it is the most fantasy leaning of all the series.

As to the Enterprise ending, i think they got cancelled by surprise, so were not able to go on as they expected and got stuck with the lousy ending.


----------



## Atunah

I have only watched a few episodes of DS9. I'll start from beginning and see if I like it. THere was something about the tone of the show that appealed to me. Which is exactly what I don't like about the Next Gen. The tone on that one does not appeal. 

True, I prefer the ones that are more human connected. Its the same when I read. But since there are only a selected type TV shows out there that I even wanna watch, I'll stretch out a bit more. I am running out of stuff to watch otherwise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Recently found "Inspector George Gently". Similar in feel to "Foyle's War" but it took me longer to 'get' the characters.It's set in the 60s. I'm running out of things I want to watch on Acorn so when I've seen all I care to, I may cancel it and switch to BritBox for a while .... I left off at season 2 of Vera and I'd like to continue that. And I've seen a lot of other things that look good via Prime Video, but they're actually on BritBox.


----------



## telracs

i just finished binging Star Trek: Enterprise and now i'm watching Babylon 5 from the beginning.


----------



## Atunah

I finished Vampire Diaries and glad too. Last 2 seasons were garbage. Got worn out on all the teen drama lama. 

So now I started The Originals, spinoff of the VD and now that is more like it. A vampire show for adults. Great acting, great setting in New Orleans and great atmosphere. I have 5 seasons I think to watch. Halfway through the first.


----------



## Betty Blast

I started watching the Originals too! I've also been watching Wynonna Earp. It's a supernatural drama with a tough female main character, great so far.


----------



## etexlady

Yellowstone.  Took several episodes to sort out the characters, relationships and some of their backstories but it’s really interesting now.  Somewhat reminds me of the old show Dallas - powerful rich family with lots of secrets and back stabbing.


----------



## LiveWell-Amy

I had been watching Mahabharta series with English captions for the last several weeks.....


----------



## HLS

Binging Law and Order SVU


----------



## mlewis78

I started S5 of Peaky Blinders last night. 1929 stock market crash.


----------



## telracs

switched to food network and guy's grocery games.


----------



## BT Keaton

Pretty good stuff if you like mostly-despicable characters


----------



## mlewis78

Watched 2 episodes yesterday of Van der Valk. It is currently running on PBS.


----------



## telracs

blue bloods.  never got into it before and i am finding it difficult to watch at times.


----------



## LDB

We really enjoy Blue Bloods. It's set in our dvr.


----------



## Louise Bates

I've been enjoying Stargate SG1. Mostly started it to have a better backstory for a planned rewatch of Stargate Atlantis, but I've been enjoying it on its own merits. Good to watch while knitting! (And once the fabric arrives for my kids' Halloween costumes, good to have in the background while sewing, too.)


----------



## cagnes

Recently binged The Queen's Gambit & Bridgerton on Netflix and Vikings season pt 2 on Amazon. Currently watching See on Apple TV.


----------



## telracs

last 2 seasons of Eureka.


----------



## LDB

We just started The Closer from the pilot episode. Not sure it's binge watching. They show two episodes a day.


----------



## BT Keaton

I've been watching 2-3 episodes of FRIENDS every night for the past few month or so.  I have vague memories of seeing it on during the 90s as both my brother and sister loved it... but I was always more of a Seinfeld guy.  Anyway, I have to say it is pretty good for the most part and still holds up!  There's been a couple of times that I laughed out loud (Ross commenting on Joey's tiny feet... Phoebe learning to ride a bike with training wheels) LOL


----------



## Meemo

I binged Supernatural over the past couple of months.  I'd watched a few episodes, but finally got serious about it.  Loved it.  Now I'm on a Gilmore Girls binge (somehow I never watched it) and I'll probably throw in a couple of shows with short seasons in between seasons. I binged Bridgerton on Netflix Christmas weekend while he watched football - it was glorious.  I'd read and loved the books and love the series as well.  
DH and I just watched all 4 seasons of The Crown.  Now we're watching the final episodes of Vikings.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Foreign series on YouTube with English subtitles


----------



## telracs

guy's grocery games


----------



## mlewis78

Dickensian on Amazon Prime (it's also on my PBS station's Passport). I don't recall this being on a few years ago on PBS. Last night after I watched episode 6, I thought I would not go back to it, too dark. But I'm watching more of it tonight now. Actors, setting and music are very good.


----------



## Cherise

Britannia
Before that, The Marvelous Mrs Maisel


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I watched ALL of the episodes of the old Dick van **** show while recovering from knee surgery two years ago, and am re-watching them now. Good writing and a great cast!


----------



## Sandpiper

Your Honor


----------



## BT Keaton

WandaVision... somehow I feel invested and disinterested at the same time


----------



## LDB

In addition to the 2 episodes a day of The Closer I'm also getting 2 episodes a day of Hill Street Blues. We also are enjoying Lone Star Law. I don't know that any really count as binge watching. I see that as having DVD's or whatever means and watching several, as in 4-5 or more, episodes daily minimum.


----------



## msdanielle28

Watching Blacklist. Interesting show but I just recently got into it.


----------



## purplepen79

Schitt's Creek (2nd viewing) and Supernatural (6th or 7th viewing) . . . soon to start re-watching 6 Feet Under for maybe the 10th time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It isn’t really a binge, but I enjoyed a good movie free on Amazon Prime Video...49th Parallel. Made in 1941, it is a British propaganda film, but a pretty good one. Six survivors of a sunken German Uboat are ashore in Canada (starting in Hudson’s Bay!) and trying to make their way to the neutral United States. The Germans fall out one by one till a final confrontation with the last survivor. It has the weaknesses of WW2 morale boosting films, the senior nazi starts out believable, but becomes more and more shrill and preachy late in the film. It has an all star cast so there are plenty of Canadians to give earnest speeches. They are careful to include representatives of every variety of Canadian you can imagine, even Hutterites. Every one brave and true. In between the patriotism is a strong story. I found it interesting that it was criticized during the war for not being negative enough about the six Germans. the writer replied that some Germans were decent human beings. I liked it. It is very good, as evidenced by it winning an Academy Award and getting a couple more nominations. As for the title, as the beginning of the movie points out that the 49th parallel of latitude forms much of the border between Canada and the United States.


----------



## telracs

guy's ranch kitchen on discovery plus.


----------



## etexlady

Finished the first season of For All Mankind on Apple TV Plus. Excellent show about what might have been if the Russians had beat us to the moon. There is a season two I'll start soon. Highly recommended.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Good Place. highly recommended! I am not A Binge-watching guy, but I have watched twenty two half hour episodes in nine days, which for me is past binging and into being obsessed. If you doubt my evaluation, note that it has a 97% fresh score on RottenTomatoes…


----------



## Sandpiper

In the past few days I binged The Knick and Mare of Easttown, both on HBO


----------



## Sandpiper

LuLaRich on Amazon Prime. Only four episodes. Not particularly well done, but I found it interesting. About the downfall, but still ongoing, of LuLaRoe.


----------



## telracs

i got myself sucked into the DC "arrowverse" i remember the first season of Arrow (i actually own it on amazon), but it seems i never finished even that and then never went on to the rest of it. so now i've finished season one, am half way through season 2. then i need to switch to Flash (I've already watched the pilot of that) and Supergirl, Black Lightning and Legends of Tomorrow.

thanks to crebel, i found a site that gives the in which the episodes of the various shows should be watched to keep the storylines straight.


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

I binged all seasons of *Young Justice* over the course of two weeks (I think?) and I don’t regret it. I loved it and it made me want to know more about DC. I really hope Marvel can make a series like YJ cause so far I’ve preferred DC’s animated stuff (YJ and Teen Titans) over Marvel’s (granted I’ve only seen What If……). Although, Marvel did make a cool ‘Ultron World’ animated special starring the Young Avengers. I enjoyed that.

I’m now binging Noblesse and will get back to *The Young Tutor* and *Moriarty the Patriot*. I was watching those animes before YJ consumed my interest. I‘m loving Moriarty after episodes 2 and 3, so I’m excited to jump back in. Episode 1 dragged a bit but episode 2 and 3’s backstory episode laid the groundwork nicely.

The Young Tutor is cute and heartwarming, I’m hoping it remains that way.

Noblesse also had an unexpected heartwarming side that I didn’t expect. I’m praying the characters don’t die though.

The previous two shows I binged were *Black Butler: Book of Circus, Vanitas no Carte and Higurashi Sotsu*. Black Butler re-activated my love of gritty period dramas, which is bad because the rest of the Black Butler OVAs are nowhere to watch qwq it was so dark and made me way more emotional than season 2. I neeeeed the school arc and other chapters to be adapted 😫

Vanitas no Carte was unexpected and I love it too. Yes, it has that gritty period drama aspect but the relationship between Noe the vampire and Vanitas the human is heartwarming to watch unfold. It makes me afraid of the inevitable tragic end. I also like the gay subtext between Noe and Vanitas, even though Jun Mochizouki is said to not give special treatment to any ships (what a master…). I’d love to not give preferential treatment to any ships in my writing, just let people figure it out themselves, but this also kinda hurts because VaniNoe could be impossible.

Higurashi Sotsu was…a recap. I’m a hungry Higurashi fan but something felt different about Sotsu. I’m happy they used Gou/Sotsu to adapt some stuff that the original couldn’t but Sotsu felt a little lacking. At the end I was like “that’s it??” Cause I really thought there would be more. I guess Higurashi Kai was where the finale/meat of the story is. I still liked both seasons, but I’ll regard Sotsu as a half season.

I hoped my mini reviews helped someone find a new anime to watch!


----------



## thedragonchild "L&#039;Poni Baldwin"

telracs said:


> i got myself sucked into the DC "arrowverse" i remember the first season of Arrow (i actually own it on amazon), but it seems i never finished even that and then never went on to the rest of it. so now i've finished season one, am half way through season 2. then i need to switch to Flash (I've already watched the pilot of that) and Supergirl, Black Lightning and Legends of Tomorrow.
> 
> thanks to crebel, i found a site that gives the in which the episodes of the various shows should be watched to keep the storylines straight.


I HIIIGHLY recommend you add Young Justice to that list. It may be animated but its good. I love how it brings together a lot of well known, classic and lesser-known heroes. Don’t sleep on YJ.


----------



## wonderpunky79

white color and grant chester and polark


----------



## mlewis78

I watched the first 3 episodes of Mrs. Maisel (new season 4) on Amazon Prime tonight. They have been releasing two episodes at a time each week, so there are 6 of 8 episodes up.

They spend some time at Coney Island and go on the Wonder Wheel. I think it's in the first episode.


----------



## lombok

Just binged the second season of Bridgerton  I wasn’t a huge fan of the first one, as I found it way too close to Jane Austen and Gossip Girl simultaneously. But was curious and I found the second one quite a bit better.


----------



## LDB

I guess technically it isn't binge watching but we recently signed up for BritBox and are watching one per day of a few shows.


----------



## WC John

The Last Kingdom.

*Destiny is all . . .*


----------



## NanD

I liked The Last Kingdom. I read all the books & tv series was well done.

Currently watching Yellowstone on Peacock Plus. (also on Paramount Plus)

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper

Signed up for Peacock not long ago. Yellowstone was a little slow starting. I'm on S2, E10. Haven't binged like this for a long time.


----------



## telracs

Beat Bobby Flay and Chopped.

I may revisit season one of Star Trek: Strange New Worlds next week to catch all the "easter eggs"


----------



## Sandpiper

Late night binge last night. Or was it early this morning? Finished The Dropout.


----------



## wonderpunky79

im on the 5 season of white collar


----------



## telracs

for some reason, i'm binge watching GGG again. i've watched Alex vs America each week (it's on amazon prime if you have discovery as one of your prime channels). i'm holding off on the new season of blood and treasure until it's finished and will watch the later episodes then.


----------



## RhianG

wonderpunky79 said:


> im on the 5 season of white collar


I watched all six seasons. Liked it. Suits is a great show too. It's somehow similar to While Collar, however, I liked it even more. At the moment, my list is over, so I tried to come across with sth interesting here. I now have to watch random live TV shows ( https://www.firesticktricks.com/how-to-get-local-channels-on-firestick.html ) which not always suit my mood. If anyone has similar taste for movies, I'm open to recommendations.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am binge watching some foreign drama series where god fearing nice people are the winners at the end. They survive cruel world after lot of tough moments. This provides me a lot of positive energy.....


----------

